# AJ Lee involved in incident at Tribute to the Troops



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of it*

I can't believe there isn't a thread about this already. 

So according to Dave Meltzer, at the Tribute to the Troops show, Punk was backstage talking to Michelle Beadle and AJ saw this, got furious and proceeded to cuss her out in front of everybody causing a scene. Meltzer said she behaved in a completely ridiculous and unprofessional manner and now has major heat on her because of it, which most likely will cause her to drop the title at TLC. He also said Punk was really mad afterwards, without being specific about what or who.

This sounds like a story straight out of high-school and if it really is true it makes me lose a ton of the respect I had for AJ. Again, if this is true, then she just comes off as a complete lunatic crazy-woman.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Link?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Sounds like some shit a jealous 14 year old would do.........














oh wait.. :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Her career is over.

Shit like this has gotten tons of women jobbed out then fired.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> Link?


It's in one of the subscription radio shows where they review UFC on Fox.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

AJ getting punished?Divas Division will slip into oblivion


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Very convenient this report comes out right before AJ is set to defend the title at TLC :lol

I don't believe it personally but if it is true then I can't defend AJ for that shit at all.

But again, I don't believe this at all and even if it were true I highly doubt they are gonna have AJ drop the title to Natalya of all fucking people as punishment :lmao

At least we're guaranteed to get some entertaining responses in this thread. All the AJ haters are gonna have a field day with this. Bet they are ecstatic :lol.


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

It would explain why she's so good at playing her character, which, if this story is true, would basically be herself.

It would be a real shame. Damn.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Can't wait for scrilla to post :vince2


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, okay it seems like it is true.

Can't defend AJ for this. Seems like she came across as very jealous.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Turns out this guy also made a thread about it at the same time and it includes two very interesting tweets basically confirming it:



#Mark said:


> According to Dave Meltzer on today's edition of the Wrestling Observer Radio, AJ Lee threw a fit backstage at Tribute to the Troops on Wednesday after seeing CM Punk talk to NBC anchor Michelle Beadle. According to Meltzer, she was freaking out and swearing a storm in front of a lot of important people. Meltzer states that a lot of people in the company were very embarrassed and are angry at Lee over this, mainly for "coming off like her character in real life, and not in a good way". He also speculates that Lee will be punished by dropping the belt to Natalya at the PPV and also reports that CM Punk is very upset with the company.
> 
> Source: http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...troops-tlc-final-thoughts-before-ppv-and-more
> 
> ...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Okay so it seems like it's 100% true.

Yeah can't defend AJ for this even as a fan. Comes across as extremely jealous here.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

What a bipolar, insecure drama queen tool, lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

CM Punk risking his career over AJ Lee :kobe9 I can't defend this.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

If this is true, then Randy Orton's "Stupid, Stupid" gif would be a most appropriate response.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Doubt this is true. This news has come up just so it'll be somewhat of a surprise when she does retain. Sounds very much like she's in character.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Makes her sound ridiculous, I don't even understand what Punk's issue would be either, sounds perfectly understandable that the WWE wouldn't be happy with that. I'd have also thought Punk would be the kind of person who'd be embarrassed by it as well rather than getting angry at WWE.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> Very convenient this report comes out right before AJ is set to defend the title at TLC :lol
> 
> I don't believe it personally but if it is true then I can't defend AJ for that shit at all.
> 
> ...


You mean Natalya who is infinitely more believable as Women's champion?


AJ sucks. She does one goofy submission move, and would get her ass handed to her in real life by the rest of the girls.

You guys need to realize that wanted to fuck her doesn't make her talented.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

What a nutter :L I like jealous chicks.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Looks like she's going crazy after losing the slammy.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

I wouldn't be surprised if it was a leak to make tonight a bit less predictable. I haven't seen much of AJ out of character, but this seems exactly like something her on screen persona would do. It's a little suspicious.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Maybe she'll learn to handle relationships better when she grows up a bit. :ti


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

We don't exactly know the full precise details about how it all went down, but it initially comes off as AJ being insecure and clingy in this regard, but Punk's tweet seems to be more of defending AJ. Maybe AJ was trying to troll Beadle in regards to Meltzer saying she was in character, but it possible that AJ took it too far when she did that.

I don't doubt this story is true, I'm just really curious about what actually happened instead of what we see on the surface. For all we know, AJ saw Beadle trying to feel up Punk or something, and flipped out. And if that's not the case, then that's very poor judgement on AJ's part, and I just can't defend her for it.

I think it would be very petty that AJ had to drop the title because of this, but I understand why. We'll just have to see where it goes from here. And last I checked, some betting sites still have AJ as a nice-to-heavy favorite against Natalya, so we'll see how it all ends up.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



CamillePunk said:


> CM Punk risking his career over AJ Lee :kobe9 I can't defend this.


Do you think it'll turn into a John Morrison/Melina thing with Punk getting heat over being pussywhipped by his girlfriend.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

We don't exactly know the full precise details about how it all went down, but it initially comes off as AJ being insecure and clingy in this regard, but Punk's tweet seems to be more of defending AJ. Maybe AJ was trying to troll Beadle in regards to Meltzer saying she was in character, but it possible that AJ took it too far when she did that.

I don't doubt this story is true, I'm just really curious about what actually happened instead of what we see on the surface. For all we know, AJ saw Beadle trying to feel up Punk or something, and flipped out. And if that's not the case, then that's very poor judgement on AJ's part, and I just can't defend her for it.

I think it would be very petty that AJ had to drop the title because of this, but I understand why. We'll just have to see where it goes from here. And last I checked, some betting sites still have AJ as a nice-to-heavy favorite against Natalya, so we'll see how it all ends up.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well if they take the belt off AJ tonight or punish her in anyway that leads to on screen then it only hurts WWE in the long run and with Punks reported track reword with women I can see why she's a bit paranoid but it might be about something else we don't know and probably will never know so we should judge them for rumours that aren't solid facts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dunno what to tell AJ, she knew what she was signing up for.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AJ vs. Beadle @ Wrestlemania. Calling it now.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

samizayn said:


> Dunno what to tell AJ, she knew what she was signing up for.


Yeah but women are hopeless romantics 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Oh, it sounded to me like they were two separate incidents? And people saying AJ's career is over = :lol:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Dudechi said:


> You mean Natalya who is infinitely more believable as Women's champion?
> 
> 
> AJ sucks. She does one goofy submission move, and would get her ass handed to her in real life by the rest of the girls.
> ...


If you paid any attention to how WWE have treated Natalya for the past two years you would know Natalya has as much chance of being the divas champion as the Great Khali. That was what I was alluding to. Not Natalya having any lack of talent (I actually like her).

Also your last sentence makes no sense. At least learn to type proper sentences if you are going to criticize me. The fact you completely didn't get the point of what I was saying about Natalya makes your post and your criticisms of AJ even weaker than they already were.

God knows why you had to anyway considering I wasn't even defending AJ and even criticized her a couple of posts later.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well if they take the belt off AJ tonight or punish her in anyway that leads to on screen then it only hurts WWE in the long run and with Punks reported track reword with women I can see why she's a bit paranoid but it might be about something else we don't know and probably will never know so we should judge them for rumours that aren't solid facts.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So it was just me who had to google to see if this Michelle chick was hot or not? Just me? Okay then…

Well what can be said when it's known that your bf flirts with anything female with a pulse then what really do you expect?

Besides if AJ loses the belt to Natalya all of the little relevancy that the divas division has gained will be gone but WWE seems intent in turning it into a mockery because of a reality show. Well not that it wasn't already a mockery, well you guys know what I mean.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Anyone who thinks Punk should not defend AJ...


Don't forget, Punk digs crazy chicks.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

:lmao

Meltzer sure does know how to write a bunch of horseshit.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Girl dates guy (Punk) as guy has skill with many ladies therefore must be a prize catch.

Girl sees guy talking to another lady.

Girl thinks "WTF he's meant to only have eyes for me" and goes batshit.

Girl is stupid.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Taking the title off AJ would be good. She doesn't deserve to beat Maryse's reign anyway.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I lolled.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Anyone else think, it could just be a set up to get her into Total Divas?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

TWITTER IT WAS ON TWITTER MUST BE TRUE.

They aren't using the internet in a way to promote their matches. They just use it for this carney bullshit.
They are stuck in 1994 on the internet. Reeks of work, REEKS. OF. WORK.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

So it seems AJ Lee doesn't play a character on TV. She plays herself


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Maybe this was Vince's plan all along.Even Michelle Beadle's wiki says she is a fan of wrestling

*AJ vs Michelle Beadle at Wrestlemania*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

CM Punk's death is most likely gonna come from a crazy ex at this rate.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe this was Vince's plan all along.After all,Michelle Beadle is said to be a wrestling fan.

*AJ vs Michelle Beadle at Wrestlemania*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Meltzer sure does know how to write a bunch of horseshit.


WOATs gunna WOAT

but seriously enough already. It's getting embarrassing. You've been schooled repeatedly on the subject of Dave.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Whether it is true or not, I really hope they don't take the belt off of her at the PPV for something so stupid. Then again the WWE could give two fucks about the Divas division right now so it would not surprise me. They take the belt off her they are just losing money though, not to mention it makes no sense other then to try to keep up with the illusion that the Divas on the reality show are suddenly more popular?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Who you callin' the WOAT

:meltzer


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Whether it is true or not, I really hope they don't take the belt off of her at the PPV for something so stupid. Then again the WWE could give two fucks about the Divas division right now so it would not surprise me. They take the belt off her they are just losing money though, not to mention it makes no sense other then to try to keep up with the illusion that the Divas on the reality show are suddenly more popular?


Only an AJ mark would think she shouldn't be stripped of the title. By the way it sounds she acted like a psychopathic jealous girlfriend who threatens anyone speaking to her man. Which is basically what happened. WWE is a professional business and the employees should at professional. None of this is new.

As the champ she represents that entire division.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Fucking knew that was coming :lmao

Dave doesn't watch TV outside of wrestling and MMA.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Chances are she was dropping the belt anyway. The best suit for the title from total divas is natalya and they cherish that show more than anything else on the roster at the minute.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Going to need more to go on than this... Although if AJ does loose at TLC then we'll know, she has had the title for a while so she could loose it anyway. That alone will make the report sound legit but I don't believe it until I see more proof. AJ really doesn't come off as someone like that unless she and her character have become one... that's a creepy thought...

To me AJ is the only thing I like about the diva division right now. Plus she's the only real over diva with the fans.

If they are going to move over AJ, Here's to Summer Rae


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

poor aj ...


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> Taking the title off AJ would be good. She doesn't deserve to beat Maryse's reign anyway.


Hello troll how are you today


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

So AJ acts the way she looks?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Girl. . .

How you got him is how you'll lose him.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

She kicked up a fuss because he was speaking to a girl?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Only an AJ mark would think she shouldn't be stripped of the title. By the way it sounds she acted like a psychopathic jealous girlfriend who threatens anyone speaking to her man. Which is basically what happened. WWE is a professional business and the employees should at professional. None of this is new.
> 
> As the champ she represents that entire division.


Lol only an idiot or AJ hater would honestly think the title would better on someone else and plenty of top stars have acted out when champion and nothing on screen happens, the WWE only hurts itself when it punishes it's talent on screen so if they give it to Natalya who isn't over then it will damage the be work AJ and workers like Kaitlyn have done this past year to rebuild a division that was all but dead at the start of the year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

I didn't even know AJ and Punk were dating....there was a rumour a while back but I thought that disappeared.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

So it seems AJ Lee doesn't play a character on TV. She plays herself


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> She kicked up a fuss because he was speaking to a girl?


Well that's just speculation 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Raw2003 said:


> Hello troll how are you today
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The guy in the red calling me a troll. :ti


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

What the actual fuck AJ? :|

I really hope she doesn't lose the title anytime soon, she's the only diva I find really entertaining.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



virus21 said:


> So AJ acts the way she looks?


What is the "way she looks"?


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

typical teenage behaviour


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Ithil said:


> What is the "way she looks"?


The character she plays on TV when she was with Bryan/Punk/Ziggler. AKA a psychopathic bitch.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Isn't Beadle some broadcaster for NBC now? I remember her ESPN show, she was funny on that show, liked sports and looked aight. No wonder Punk was talking to her.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Taking her character a little too seriously


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

If they make her drop the belt over this..........

Even though Natty is apart of the Hart family, she grates on me. The only Diva that should take the title off AJ atm is Kaitlyn. The rest can gtfo.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Good job Punk digs crazy chicks.

It would be a shame if this were true though, AJ is the most talented diva on the roster and she shouldn't waste her career doing things like this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

She better watch her attitude. Punk has dated much hotter chicks than her and can do again.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> The guy in the red calling me a troll. :ti


Lol that's not for trolling that's for people not liking my opinion 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Zeppex said:


> Isn't Beadle some broadcaster for NBC now? I remember her ESPN show, she was funny on that show, liked sports and looked sight. No wonder Punk was talking to her.


Yeah, she's pretty awesome. I can see why AJ would be worried.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Raw2003 said:


> Lol only an idiot or AJ hater would honestly think the title would better on someone else and plenty of top stars have acted out when champion and nothing on screen happens, the WWE only hurts itself when it punishes it's talent on screen so if they give it to Natalya who isn't over then it will damage the be work AJ and workers like Kaitlyn have done this past year to rebuild a division that was all but dead at the start of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're delusional. She's the champ yet acts like a teenager in high school cussing out another girl just because she was talking to her boyfriend. The champion is supposed to represent the company. She's not a champion but a little immature teenager. Aj Marks are blinded by love for their waifu. :woolcock


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given AJ/Punk isn't an on-screen coupling, safe to say she wasn't in character or playing up her gimmick here. She's just an obsessed loon. And Punk's a whore.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> You're delusional. She's the champ yet acts like a teenager in high school cussing out another girl just because she was talking to her boyfriend. The champion is supposed to represent the company. She's not a champion but a little immature teenager. Aj Marks are blinded by love for their waifu. :woolcock


Lol she's a normal person with real emotions she isn't a robot, if they don't want their wrestlers act this way then they should just hire a bunch of cyborgs with no emotion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Raw2003 said:


> Lol she's a normal person with real emotions she isn't a robot, if they don't want their wrestlers act this way then they should just hire a bunch of cyborgs with no emotion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Holy shit...

If you think going off on someone/cussing at them just for talking to their partner is something a normal person with real emotions would do than you must live in a bizarre world.

Those are actions of an immature and insecure overly jealous psycho who needs a therapist.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Women..


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

This happened on the 12th of December and we're only talking about it on the 15th? Where has JY57 been all week? This is essentially pre history now.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Look I love aj lee but if this is true this is really bad and she should have known better but let's remember who she's dealing with here... It's cm punk, the guy that has fucked more chicks in the wrestling business than anybody, from Maria to traci brooks to daffyney to Beth Phoenix to lita. The man has a more impressive hot ass resume than he does a 5 star match resume. 

Punk is awesome, and he pulls the bitches. Aj knows that better than anybody. She fucked over her idol to be With punk. Punk's got game.

AJ is going to have to ride out this shit storm, but she'll be okay.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

can't wait for vandermermox/box what ever his user name is to replay to this unk4


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Well, at least she's dropping it to Nattie instead of The Bellas.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I remember Michelle Beadle from her feud with Erin Andrews and her supposed romantic links to Aaron Rodgers and Clay Matthews.

We will see what happens tonight. People have done stupid shit and have not lost their place, so we will see.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



krai999 said:


> can't wait for vandermermox/box what ever his user name is to replay to this unk4


This has nothing to do with ratings though so it wouldn't be worth is reply.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Bitch be tapping tonight.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

I won't be surprised if Punk did try to talk game to Michelle Beadle tbh. Dude's a manwhore.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Just fire those two idiots.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

You just don't date CM Punk and expect him not to bang other chicks. That's what he does. 

Anyway, I´m disappointed that Punk gave up on banging the whole Divas roster, and started dating non-wrestlers, that would have been a huge achievement.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

Raw2003 said:


> Lol she's a normal person with real emotions she isn't a robot, if they don't want their wrestlers act this way then they should just hire a bunch of cyborgs with no emotion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ever tried self-control, meditation, or "saving face"? It's much better than stepping on other people, and being afraid of bad karma. I've been there.

As much as I abhor AJ's attitude (if she really did acted that way), the Punk-AJ relationship is a match made in heaven/hell, in terms of kayfabe entertainment. You know, how normal people bitch about celebrities to pull up their self-esteem. We all need it somehow.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



jamal. said:


> I won't be surprised if Punk did try to talk game to Michelle Beadle tbh. Dude's a manwhore.


I'm surprised he gets so many girls with those god damn disgusting yellow teeth.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

I'm interested to hear what the full story is here. AJ likely overreacted but Beadle has a history, wouldn't surprise me if she did overstep.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Raw2003 said:


> they should just hire a bunch of cyborgs with no emotion.


Not a regular NXT viewer then?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



DudeLove669 said:


> I'm surprised he gets so many girls with those god damn disgusting yellow teeth.


I'm sure the positive qualities outweigh the slight discolouration of his teeth.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



xD7oom said:


> Just fire those two idiots.


Your second most popular performer, and your most popular female? Yeah, fire them! 

Thank god you don't run a business.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a fan but I can't defend AJ for that kind of stupid behavior. How old is she? Does she think she's invulnerable. I mean, since when is it ok to embarrass yourself and your superiors in front of MEDIA? 

Fucking stupid thing to do, considering their only taking her belt and not firing her, she should feel VERY lucky and give Steph a big thank you present for Christmas.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

If she's worried about punk cheating, maybe she should take it up with him in private instead of embarrassing the company.

If it's true, then it's totally unprofessional, and frankly a bit sad. She represents that division as the champion, she should know better.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

jamal. said:


> I won't be surprised if Punk did try to talk game to Michelle Beadle tbh. Dude's a manwhore.


And, Michelle has a pretty umm...colorful history, so we will see. I honestly think something big happened for AJ to just burst like that, IF it's true.

Plus, seems like Punk is pissed at WWE and not AJ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

It's sounds too in-character almost that it wouldn't shock me if this was some kind of work. If so and if that means we're getting Michelle Beadle of all people as the 'celebrity' for Wrestlemania, then that's pretty hilarious. 

If not, well I guess AJ hasn't been playing a character after all.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

So... people just believe this?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> It's sounds too in-character almost that it wouldn't shock me if this was some kind of work. If so and if that means we're getting Michelle Beadle of all people as the 'celebrity' for Wrestlemania, then that's pretty hilarious.
> 
> If not, well I guess AJ hasn't been playing a character after all.


As I said on my instagram, I think it's to bring up interest in her match tonight, since it was a foregone conclusion that she was winning.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Dudechi said:


> You mean Natalya who is infinitely more believable as Women's champion?
> 
> 
> AJ sucks. She does one goofy submission move, and would get her ass handed to her in real life by the rest of the girls.
> ...


wrestling is entertainment and the champion should be the one that most over and bringing in the most money NOT who looks the most believable. for fuck sake jack swagger is 6'6 and 270lb and pinned ufc hw champion cain velasquezs ass in college and yet everyone thinks he was a joke whc champion, swagger would beat rock and austin in real wrestling match at the same time.

nattie hasn't close to the level of charisma that aj does. she can't talk to save her life.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And their were some rumors of Michelle/Punk during the time Punk/Amy were together. All the girls are obsessed with the champ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

What an embarrassment. :lol


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



validreasoning said:


> *wrestling is entertainment and the champion should be the one that most over and bringing in the most money NOT who looks the most believable.* for fuck sake jack swagger is 6'6 and 270lb and pinned ufc hw champion cain velasquezs ass in college and yet everyone thinks he was a joke whc champion, swagger would beat rock and austin in real wrestling match at the same time.
> 
> nattie hasn't close to the level of charisma that aj does. she can't talk to save her life.


Well said


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Beadle trying to fuck athletes again? Thots gonna thot. AJ was smart not to trust her but she should have handled it better. Ah well.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Who is Michelle Beadle?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> Who is Michelle Beadle?


Some sports reporter 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlexLong (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



ThePandagirl20 said:


> Who is Michelle Beadle?


A sports reporter who is known for trying to fuck atheletes.


----------



## goblininsane (May 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was a leak to make tonight a bit less predictable. I haven't seen much of AJ out of character, but this seems exactly like something her on screen persona would do. It's a little suspicious.


I got to agree with you. Especially seeing as Beadle is a big WWE fan who would love being part of something like that.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> Who is Michelle Beadle?


She worked with ESPN, now she works with NBC. She is a great sports reporter. Loves her male athletes...Dated Matthew Barnaby from NHL. Tried to hook up with Aaron Rodgers from the Packers, he refused, she then supposedly fucked Clay Matthews instead after the ESPY awards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Yeah don't believe it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> So... people just believe this?


Well, I'm not denying or believing it...


----------



## goblininsane (May 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Charmqn said:


> She worked with ESPN, now she works with NBC. She is a great sports reporter. Loves her male athletes...Dated Matthew Barnaby from NHL. Tried to hook up with Aaron Rodgers from the Packers, he refused, she then supposedly fucked Clay Matthews instead after the ESPY awards.


Honestly what has her sex life got to do with anything? She is single.... We going to have to start assessing CM Punk and all them on what they were doing in the bed last night?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Even if this was true, I don't think losing the title at TLC would be the punishment. I think AJ was losing the title anyway.

I'm not believing this until AJ is off the wrestlemania card or something. Dave Meltzer wasn't there.. He probably got his info from someone jealous of AJ.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Well...I don't know what to make of it.

Unless AJ Lee is completely insane I have a difficult time seeing how this could be legit. And what I mean is not saying the report is wrong, it happened, but possibly a work or something?

I have no idea. It's difficult for me to imagine someone in that type of public, work setting to react like that unless they were totally and completely nuts. And, hey, maybe AJ Lee is. I don't know.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Lazyking said:


> Even if this was true, I don't think losing the title at TLC would be the punishment. I think AJ was losing the title anyway.


This is what I'm saying. There's a strong chance AJ may lose tonight. Old Meltzer is just giving the IWC something to hold on to. Make them think that that is why AJ lost the title.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Like I said, we will wait and see. I don't think AJ will lose the title. But, you know the WWE and the way they like to treat the divas. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Besides if AJ loses the belt to Natalya all of the *little relevancy* that the divas division has gained will be gone but WWE seems intent in turning it into a mockery because of a reality show. Well not that it wasn't already a mockery, well you guys know what I mean.


Lol.

What relevancy?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

If it happened the way it did, there was something else that triggered it. AJ would have had to stand and watch Punk talk to plenty of other women before with full knowledge of his reputation. So it doesn't make sense for everything to have been cool then and all of a sudden now there's an issue. AJ probably knew her from before, or something.

Also doesn't make sense for this to be a work.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



goblininsane said:


> Honestly what has her sex life got to do with anything? She is single.... We going to have to start assessing CM Punk and all them on what they were doing in the bed last night?


There aren't enough hours in the day to judge the mobile orgy that is the wrestling biz for its conduct. And as for Punk and the sisterhood of the traveling peen. . . She should have known. Everybody else does.

I would love to know what Punk_does_ that makes otherwise sensible women lose their damn minds.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They always say best characters are the ones who are similar to their real life persona, just turned up a few notches...Not to mention, she's considered a real mark right? Of course she'd be over protective...Beadle/Punk been friends for a while


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't wait for the crazy stories when their inevitable break up happens :lmao


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

Well I don't like AJ Lee at all, and don't understand her popularity, so I should be happy about this news. But, I have to be fair...Something isn't right. 

There is no evidence to suggest AJ Lee is like her on air character, including from personalities like JBL who have actually said she is nothing like her character. Something doesn't add up. For her to go insane on a non wrestling talent at a public, military, event that she knew outside wrestling media would be covering, therefore, everyone and anyone would see it and know about it, doesn't make any sense.

So I'm not sure what this all about.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Lazyking said:


> Even if this was true, I don't think losing the title at TLC would be the punishment. I think AJ was losing the title anyway.
> 
> I'm not believing this until AJ is off the wrestlemania card or something. Dave Meltzer wasn't there.. He probably got his info from someone jealous of AJ.


aj was an unbackable favorite with the european bookies at 1/33 up till last night. betting has now been suspended on that match and if she loses thats a clear sign she is being punished.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



sharkboy22 said:


> This is what I'm saying. There's a strong chance AJ may lose tonight. Old Meltzer is just giving the IWC something to hold on to. Make them think that that is why AJ lost the title.


I'm curious as to why people don't believe this.. Meltzer isn't some hack with a website. The observer has always had credibility and majority of what Meltzer reports is true. Hell, the WWE just invited him to their Mania press conference last week and posted this picture on their website: 










He obviously as connections in the WWE. I'm more inclined to believe him than dispute him for no reason.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti


Hopefully the bit about her losing the title is true. Would be better if they made her lose the title to Eva Marie.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully it's true and she loses the title. I wouldn't have cared because she would have probably lost it to one of the Bellas which is just as bad. But she's losing it to Natalya and that's been a long time coming.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



samizayn said:


> If it happened the way it did, there was something else that triggered it. AJ would have had to stand and watch Punk talk to plenty of other women before with full knowledge of his reputation. So it doesn't make sense for everything to have been cool then and all of a sudden now there's an issue. AJ probably knew her from before, or something.


Trying to find reason and logic into some women's craziness is a waste of time. Some girls are genuinely like this.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Why would AJ losing be a clear sign she is being punished? If she lost to Natalya tonight without this report coming out, would we be shocked?

Like stated before, there is more to this story then what Meltzer and his sources state. Punk seems pissed at the company and defending AJ. Maybe it's two different incidents...maybe IWC is gullible. Who knows?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Go from hitting on Aaron Rodgers to CM Punk!?

:ti

What a fucking step down for Beadle.

In regards to this bizarre story, there must be more than meets the eye here. Otherwise they ought to fire AJ so they're not held responsible for her serial killing ways.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Was that Aaron Rodgers story even true?

Could've sworn it was just some crazy rumor.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



DudeLove669 said:


> Trying to find reason and logic into some women's craziness is a waste of time. Some girls are genuinely like this.


You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



heyman deciple said:


> Look I love aj lee but if this is true this is really bad and she should have known better but let's remember who she's dealing with here... It's cm punk, the guy that has fucked more chicks in the wrestling business than anybody, from Maria to traci brooks to daffyney to Beth Phoenix to lita. The man has a more impressive hot ass resume than he does a 5 star match resume.
> 
> Punk is awesome, and he pulls the bitches. Aj knows that better than anybody. She fucked over her idol to be With punk. Punk's got game.
> 
> AJ is going to have to ride out this shit storm, but she'll be okay.


Maria was by far the hottest. Some of those bitches is beefy. He would have fucked Chyna back in the day.... Maybe that's why he's so jelly of The King of Kings


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

I really do believe this, I've had a girlfriend who I could have totally see doing something along these lines to me. Never mind if I'd banged half of the women at my job like Punk has.

Women are crazy sometimes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At first upon reading this, i thought AJ got physically hurt :side:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hahaha this story did accomplish it's goal: made IWC a crazy mess. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Somewhere with a Mexican midget and a few ounces of crack cocaine Amy Dumas is laughing her ass off.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Richard Gray at WNW says that he heard AJ Lee was kay-fabing Michelle and WWE was pist off about it. So they took her aside and yelled at here in front of the others and CM Punk was pist off with WWE treating AJ Lee with disrespect because she was in character and verbally went at it with WWE officials.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk needs to ditch the zero and get with a hero like Eva Marie.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



pointoforder said:


> Well I don't like AJ Lee at all, and don't understand her popularity, so I should be happy about this news. But, I have to be fair...Something isn't right.
> 
> There is no evidence to suggest AJ Lee is like her on air character, including from personalities like JBL who have actually said she is nothing like her character. Something doesn't add up. For her to go insane on a non wrestling talent at a public, military, event that she knew outside wrestling media would be covering, therefore, everyone and anyone would see it and know about it, doesn't make any sense.
> 
> So I'm not sure what this all about.


Just file it under:

Some girls are just different when it comes to guys. Like they can be seemingly normal and cool but they lose it hen it comes to situations involving their dude.


The male equivilant is the guy who tries to control his girl and doesn't let her go out and do stuff on her own.


The bottom line is insecurity. It comes out in situations like this where it normally wouldn't.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Punk needs to ditch the zero and get with a hero like Eva Marie.


I give it 6 months before he's hitting paige or Renee


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Richard Gray at WNW says that he heard AJ Lee was kay-fabing Michelle and WWE was pist off about it. So they took her aside and yelled at here in front of the others and CM Punk was pist off with WWE treating AJ Lee with disrespect because she was in character and verbally went at it with WWE officials.


Do you think it's gonna turn into a John Morrison/Melina situation where Punk gets heat for being pussywhipped by his girlfriend.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I give it 6 months before he's hitting paige or Renee


Probably Renee, at least until Paige gets called up to the main roster


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Richard Gray at WNW says that he heard AJ Lee was kay-fabing Michelle and WWE was pist off about it. So they took her aside and yelled at here in front of the others and CM Punk was pist off with WWE treating AJ Lee with disrespect because she was in character and verbally went at it with WWE officials.


So WWE officials can't tell AJ's character from her real life personality? :hmm: Either the officials are really slow or there isn't really much of a difference between kayfabe AJ and real AJ.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is really disappointing. I had a lot of respect for Aj for being a longtime WWE fan to come up into the WWE and become one of the most talented all around divas the roster has ever had. She has gifted mic skills for a diva and was outstanding when it came to playing her gimmick. She's a phenomenal in ring worker and she was on her way to having an incredibly promising career.

But now I doubt that's going to be the case. And I've lost all the respect that I've had for her as a person. Acting this way over something as stupid as seeing her boyfriend talk to another woman is pretty sad. As for Aj's career, I have a feeling that it's all downhill from here. No doubt in my mind she is going to be severely punished for this, and I hate to say it but she deserves it.

And I'll be really surprised if Punk doesn't break things off with Aj after this. Considering how many divas Punk has dated through out the WWE, this might have been the best one yet in terms of the person herself and looks but this has to be a huge red light. Any girl who throws a shit fit over you talking to another woman, especially Aj who's, what, 25-27 years of age, is not exactly an ideal candidate to be your girlfriend.

Edit: No possible way Aj Lee was kayfabing here. Obviously her way of covering up for her actions. There's no possible way she was because Aj isn't dating Cm Punk on screen and not to mention I doubt she's allowed to constantly cuss while she's in character.



Dudechi said:


> Maria was by far the hottest. Some of those bitches is beefy. He would have fucked Chyna back in the day.... Maybe that's why he's so jelly of The King of Kings


Maria was an idiot and in no way had any relatable qualities for Punk, that alone automatically takes away the looks factor for most guys. 

And I doubt Punk or anyone for that matter would be jealous over someone fucking Chyna...I mean come on, it's Chyna. In fact if anything wouldn't it make more sense for Punk to be jealous of Triple H over the fact that he's married to Stephanie McMahon rather than the fact that he used to date Chyna? I mean that part seems to make a lot more sense.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Richard Gray at WNW says that he heard AJ Lee was kay-fabing Michelle and WWE was pist off about it. So they took her aside and yelled at here in front of the others and CM Punk was pist off with WWE treating AJ Lee with disrespect because she was in character and verbally went at it with WWE officials.


:ti

WWE should just cut their losses with these two comic book video game nerds.

Let them marry each other and play World of Warcraft all day and read about Superheroes all night.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JY57 said:


> Richard Gray at WNW says that he heard AJ Lee was kay-fabing Michelle and WWE was pist off about it. So they took her aside and yelled at here in front of the others and CM Punk was pist off with WWE treating AJ Lee with disrespect because she was in character and verbally went at it with WWE officials.


I wouldn't be shocked about that either. Punks tweet made me think WWE overreacted and Got pissed at the company for treating AJ like that.

Though, let me ask everyone: what if AJ wins tonight, would you still believe this? If AJ loses tonight, will we all automatically believe that AJ is being punished?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I give it 6 months before he's hitting paige or Renee


If even that. AJ is just filler for him till some of the NXT divas get called up.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Michelle Beadle > AJ Lee

Come at me!


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So WWE officials can't tell AJ's character from her real life personality? :hmm: Either the officials are really slow or there isn't really much of a difference between kayfabe AJ and real AJ.


If she was in character, surely it's something she should have cleared with them first though? Because it could (and sort of does) seem confrontational, especially considering her character has had nothing to do with Punk for months and her character apparently moved on. It could be quite confusing to this Michelle, even if she is a fan, because AJ's character isn't pining after Punk anymore, so why would she flip out on a girl for talking to him?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chocolate Soup said:


> Do you think it's gonna turn into a John Morrison/Melina situation where Punk gets heat for being pussywhipped by his girlfriend.


Considering what a manwhore Punk is, I doubt he will tolerate any crap from AJ for long


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ok, so now if AJ does lose the title tonight, people are going to put it down to her being punished then now right?


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

No way was that in character. What the hell does AJ have to do with Punk as characters anymore? Nonsensical to believe that.

Even more nonsensical for Punk to go at it with WWE about it, when he likewise knows it wasn't in character.

Of all the disposable women that he has had in his life, NOW is the time he decides to hitch onto one? and it's her of all people? Jesus man.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Charmqn said:


> And, Michelle has a pretty umm...colorful history, so we will see. I honestly think something big happened for AJ to just burst like that, IF it's true.
> 
> Plus, seems like Punk is pissed at WWE and not AJ.
> 
> ...


Beadle be fuckin'


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

This is just pathetic. Lost so much respect for all 3 involved


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kayfabe lives on, brother.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Surely nobody believes this nonsense, right?.......Right?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

That chick was probably flirting with Punk and AJ snapped, like any girlfriend would. Don't see why she should be "punished" for this. She's the most over diva in the company.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I may like AJ but you can't defend that, it's not even a matter of being professional either, it's a matter of acting like an adult.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> That chick was probably flirting with Punk and AJ snapped, like any girlfriend would. Don't see why she should be "punished" for this. She's the most over diva in the company.


"Snapping" over someone talking to your boyfriend isn't an appropriate response for a well adjusted person in a work setting. If it happened in a restaurant or an office there would be consequences as well.

Acting like white trash on Maury Povich isn't ever the right decision.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

King Bebe said:


> That chick was probably flirting with Punk and AJ snapped, like any girlfriend would. Don't see why she should be "punished" for this. She's the most over diva in the company.


like the company cares about that. I.E: Daniel Bryan. The most over guy in the WWE right now and you saw how they did him during the title feud?

Now, imagine the WWE with the divas?

But, hell if you guys want to put all your baskets in this story, then by all means, go for it. I will laugh hard if AJ wins tonight. Though, if she loses tonight, guess you guys will have something to hold onto and believe.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dudechi said:


> "Snapping" over someone talking to your boyfriend isn't an appropriate response for a well adjusted person in a work setting. If it happened in a restaurant or an office there would be consequences as well.
> 
> Acting like white trash on Maury Povich isn't ever the right decision.


Indeed.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, disappointed in AJ if this is true. She should know better... unless they're simply setting up a storyline, but I doubt it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I try not to learn too much about wrestler's personal lives, but wow. I really hope this isn't true or we're missing some piece of the puzzle. I don't care for Aj much in the ring, but as a person she always marked me as someone who was kind and caring. But...that type of behavior, if she really did act that way, is just gross. She deserves to be punished. You have to represent your company well at all times and acting like a jealous teenager is not appropriate behavior.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Two different stories: One that it was a joke and the WWE overreacted, leading to Punk getting pissed at WWE for treating AJ like that (i.e. Punks tweet). Another story states otherwise. What does the internet believe, if any?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Richard Gray at WNW says that he heard AJ Lee was kay-fabing Michelle and WWE was pist off about it. So they took her aside and yelled at here in front of the others and CM Punk was pist off with WWE treating AJ Lee with disrespect because she was in character and verbally went at it with WWE officials.


This sounds much, much more plausible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Asenath said:


> I would love to know what Punk_does_ that makes otherwise sensible women lose their damn minds.


You wouldn't go crazy over this:



Spoiler: Best In The World?















And as long as AJ loses tonight so I don't have to deal with her on Raw, I really don't care what happened. It's the wrestling business so you automatically have to add in two levels of insanity to whatever situation it is.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

vince will escort aj down into his personal chambers to be punished like never before


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Charmqn said:


> Two different stories: One that it was a joke and the WWE overreacted, leading to Punk getting pissed at WWE for treating AJ like that (i.e. Punks tweet). Another story states otherwise. What does the internet believe, if any?


Both (or neither), because both stories seem planted to me in order to hype the interest in the match.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

As punishment now AJ has to sleep with :vince6


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wasn't there stories of her doing stuff like this when she was dating Jay Lethal?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Apparently we're in high school again. I can't believe grown people act like this. Even sadder for Punk, he'll just pussy jump to another girl in due time, why even get mad over AJ?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

She's always been a Melina Jr. Same with her fans.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> As punishment now AJ has to sleep with :vince6


...not if Steph gets there first.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's very suspicious. That's something her on-screen persona would do and I highly doubt she could honestly be as stupid as to go off like that in front of important people backstage. 

Divas storyline and celebrity guest at WM, perhaps?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> As punishment now AJ has to sleep with :vince6


Vince McMahon Vs. CM Punk in a AJ Lee on a Pole Match. RATINGS! :russo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm just going to go ahead and assume this is real...



I guess you AJ Lee jokers were right. Kid on the inside, 

Even more of a kid on the outside 8*D :ti


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, that's what happens when you think a notorious cheater/ whore will somehow make you his wife. 

She is crazy. This has been known for a while, if you read other sites that discuss their relationship. She has mistress syndrome. She stole Punk from Lita and now she has to worry about any woman he talks to because they might steal Punk from her.

That man isn't marrying anybody but she just won't listen. 

AJ fans didn't want to admit that those two were sleeping together during her storyline with him. They didn't want to hear about the threesomes he was having with her and Lita. And they don't wanna hear about her going crazy over trying to make this man her husband. 

She is going to stay pressed over other women until she stops obsessing over the idea of CM Punk being her husband. He's the reason she got her mega push and he's the reason why she will be pushed out of the company. Watch.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

It could have been a joke.

Therein lies the problem with jokes with people who don't know that you're joking.


From Beadles tweet it seems like she didn't "get" the joke... And if the person you play a joke on doesn't "get" it it ceases to be a joke. Intention is not important, it's perception that rules the day.


You have a guest host from a major network there, it's probably best not to embarrass them, even I your intention was to act in character. Specifically because AJ's character has nothing to do with Punk... Blending those worlds makes the whole thing sound worse.


I will be writing WWE officials a strongly wording email offer to spank AJ Lee for her transgressions, because Dat Ass


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I would love to know the whole story. Unless, one of the three comes out and says something (Beadle might say something since she is more of an open book), we will never know the details. But, like all stories, we will vilify someone and continue to think they are this person. Gossip strikes again.

Storylien for Total divas season 2. Thats AJ's punishment.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Real or not, how much more interesting is the Divas match tonight?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I bet somewhere right now Beth Phoenix is laughing her ass off.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> CM Punk's death is most likely gonna come from a crazy ex at this rate.


CM Punk = Steve McNair?


Crazy story, haven't read every single post but it seems true judging by the tweets. Pretty stupid way to act as the Divas champion, I could see her losing the belt only to get it back in a month or 2 just to ruin what could have been a historic long reign.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Look at Michelle Beadle's response:










So she thought it was a joke too.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zeppex said:


> I bet somewhere right now Beth Phoenix is laughing her ass off.


Im sure Daffney is having a chuckle as well


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Charmqn said:


> Look at Michelle Beadle's response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The story wasn't believable anyway. AJ would have to be literally insane. Good to see Punk defending her.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes AJ fans, use the "she was kayfabing" someone without informing them excuse. Still an incredibly dumb move to get the jump on someone without warning to anyone either Beadle OR the company as a way to put yourself over. So no, she was simply pulling a Melina who believed her "spot" in the company was untouchable and did what a insecure person would do. Although it's even more delusional for her to believe that her "relationship" with CM Punk is anything more than Punk's current flavor of the month.

I understand this idea that somehow CM Punk didn't use his stroke to get her into his own storyline so he could bang her like he's done with Daffney in the past. While still keeping his previous relationship in tact for as long as he could get away with it. But, this isn't Mr. Loyal Boyfriend here.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Over a hundred people are viewing this thread and are now interested in the TLC match. DAT DRAWING POWER! :AJ. Looks like A.J. really did light her up! 8*D unk3

Or not...A.J entertains me, she will be ruining the barely passable division for me if she gets punished.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

vanboxmeer said:


> Yes AJ fans, use the "she was kayfabing" someone without informing them excuse. Still an incredibly dumb move to get the jump on someone without warning to anyone either Beadle OR the company as a way to put yourself over. So no, she was simply pulling a Melina who believed her "spot" in the company was untouchable and did what a insecure person would do. Although it's even more delusional for her to believe that her "relationship" with CM Punk is anything more than Punk's current flavor of the month.
> 
> I understand this idea that somehow CM Punk didn't use his stroke to get her into his own storyline so he could bang her like he's done with Daffney in the past. While still keeping his previous relationship in tact for as long as he could get away with it. But, this isn't Mr. Loyal Boyfriend here.


If this wasn't AJ, reports like this people should take with a grain of salt. And, Beadle even admits she thought it was a joke. So, WWE overreacts at a joke?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

No company wants bad press, Beadle is a national broadcaster for a national network. If her producers allowed it, she could have gone on TV and bashed the WWE. Which would be bad for all involved. Not to mention USA Network and SyFy are owned by NBCUniversal, the same people that own NBC Sports. If Beadle has enough pull shit could get ugly if wanted it too ofc.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

WWE didn't "overreact". They probably don't want their employees acting like that toward a guest, joke or not. If her and Beadle were good friends it would be one thing. But if not then its not the right move.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> If this wasn't AJ, reports like this people should take with a grain of salt. And, Beadle even admits she thought it was a joke. So, WWE overreacts at a joke?


She blowing it off as a joke days after the incident happened when she posted her initial tweet obviously not seeing it as a joke. She doesn't care about a situation she isn't going to be surrounded in since she isn't in the WWE bubble. So she "lost a friend" a couple of days ago, she's moved on.

Just like how Trish no sold and tried to downplay the Melina/Morrison "MUH WRESTLEMANIA SPOT" incident because she's no longer in that environment. With Melina geeks claiming that their girl was just "kayfabing".


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, since Vinny seems to hold only one grudge at a time, if true at least Ziggler is off the hook.


And the problem is, it doesn't ring false as Vinny, HHH or Stephanie do not seem clever enough to create a masterpiece of deception like this....copy it absolutely. And as a joke, if AJ did not explain it to the woman but only to WWE officials afterwards - it would explain the difference in tweets. Then again it could just be quick thinking by AJ to explain her behavior - which Punk believes....

Wow, just realized, I don't know what to believe. You an spin it any way....


Hint, do not believe anything without adequate proof. This story does not have it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> Look at Michelle Beadle's response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Beadle confirms it. Even if it was a joke, Aj really thought it would be funny to act crazy in front of company excecs and sponsors? That still makes her look really dense.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> If this wasn't AJ, reports like this people should take with a grain of salt. And, Beadle even admits she thought it was a joke. So, WWE overreacts at a joke?


Maybe she means joke as she wouldn't lay a hand on AJ because she is so small and fragile. Like if some lil kid wanted to fight me I'd think it was a joke too. 

WWE doesn't like look bad, just see how they handled the drunk Flair fiasco.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

...CM Punk, how does he do it?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Eh whateves...doesn't seem like a big incident to Beadle, since she has moved on and hasn't comment on it since. We are just blowing it up...again.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Meltzer sure does know how to write a bunch of horseshit.



Someone is in denial


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i guess punk will move on and tame more wilderness around the locker room and sometimes all over the locker room


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

AJ Lee vs. Michelle Beadle at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Turbo Man said:


> WWE doesn't like look bad, just see how they handled the drunk Flair fiasco.


lol @ if AJ "retires" like JR did after the Flair thing.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

unk : I should have known not to date a minor


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*

I can believe it. AJ always gave off that kind off vibe.



Chismo said:


> What a bipolar, insecure drama queen tool, lol.


Who, AJ or Punk?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WWEUniverse said:


> i guess punk will move on and tame more wilderness around the locker room and sometimes all over the locker room


Well, Punk seems pissed at the company and not AJ. So, until the time comes, he'll continue to tame AJ or whatever.

Not like this will affect the division anyway. I think AJ still wins and the division continues to get shitted on by IWC and the WWE itself,


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

If the Michelle Beadle geezer thought it was a joke, then surely it was?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Joke or not it was really inappropriate and unprofessional. Like many people have said you have to represent the company well, and freaking out like that (either in a joking matter or otherwise) is never okay. She deserves whatever punishment they deem necessary. It's just the right thing to do in a business like the WWE. You can't get off with no repercussions after making a fool of yourself and it leaking out for the whole world to see.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry but who's Michelle Beadle? the woman between them??


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

^ unk Yea Punk wants to tap that over A.J....maybe he would.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"Freaking out like that" is there a video out, or something? Or are we going of Mr Reliable - Dave Meltzer?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> "Freaking out like that" is there a video out, or something? Or are we going of Mr Reliable - Dave Meltzer?


Yes, they filmed a video of it because then you can claim it was a storyline. Love that circular logic.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> "Freaking out like that" is there a video out, or something? Or are we going of Mr Reliable - Dave Meltzer?


Well gotdamn, if Beadle acknowledged it, ain't that all the proof you need?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Yes, they filmed a video of it because then you can claim it was a storyline. Love that circular logic.


If that picture on the previous page was legit, I don't see any tension, I don't think a video is needed here. Like others have said, bad press is still bad press,though.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:hhh2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> ^ unk Yea Punk wants to tap that over A.J....maybe he would.


I'd take the woman in the middle over AJ. She looks a lot better, don't know if it's Beadle or not.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> If that picture on the previous page was legit, I don't see any tension, I don't think a video is needed here.


Because Trish didn't care about the Melina/Morrison situation weeks after it got out, doesn't mean at the time the event was happening she didn't care.

Except you have Beadle giving her actual reaction to the event happening immediately afterwards and then days later no longer caring about the situation because she's not in that environment.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> If that picture on the previous page was legit, I don't see any tension, I don't think a video is needed here. Like others have said, bad press is still bad press,though.


That's not Beadle.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ This is what all the fuss is about?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

So CM punk fucked one of The Beatles? Hope it was Ringo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Well gotdamn, if Beadle acknowledged it, ain't that all the proof you need?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But she said she thought it was a joke?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

AJ does kind of seem like a mark for herself, on some Bret Hart level lol. However, I hope they don't fuck up the booking because of this, because AJ is just all around better than Natalya, who herself will do nothing to make the Diva's division more interesting. You know how HHH and Stephanie handle these things though usually... time to get the shovel.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> But she said she thought it was a joke?


I don't think that matters. I thought the heat from WWE was that it took place in front of corporate types who couldn't have known it was a joke, and it was embarrassing for the WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

''Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 162 (44 members and 118 guests)''

Why the fuck do people care so much about this? :lmao


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> But again, I don't believe this at all and even if it were true I highly doubt they are gonna have AJ drop the title to Natalya of all fucking people as punishment :lmao


_Better then either of the Bella's or god forbid even Eva Marie...

Still from what I've read by Michelle Beadle's twitter it seems to be legit sucks that AJ has to go down that route of being a jealous type of seeing her boyfriend talking to any female while they are together. Now of course it will cost her the championship and likely the Diva's Division going down the toilet even more that they'll have her job to all of the divas. One has to wonder why they didn't do it on Smackdown since it occurred after the Tribute to the Troops yet she won against The Bella's in a tag match and even got the win you'd think if they were going to punish her they'd have her lose to The Bella's prior to going into TLC tonight.

Guess Punk will be dating outside the business from here on out :lol_


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

The.Rockbottom said:


> I really do believe this, I've had a girlfriend who I could have totally see doing something along these lines to me. Never mind if I'd banged half of the women at my job like Punk has.
> 
> Women are crazy sometimes.


ya man I have seen it too, not that men aren't too I mean both genders make up half the population so theres going to be some variance but women are crazier in different ways


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> ^ This is what all the fuss is about?


Thank You! Although I don't think the issue here is the looks as much as Punk's supposed libido and A.J.'s jealousy...although A.J. still wins. I haven't heard of this woman until today, had no idea what she looks like.

Edit- Plus the bad press for WWE, although I thought they loved any kind of media exposure.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

What's not to believe? Beadle works for NBC Sports. It's not like she's some WWE employee involved in angles.

EDIT: And Beadle is actually pretty cool. You guys shouldn't knock her. She's a legitimate sports personality who loves wrestling and talks a lot about it. So it's nice to hear someone in the sports media talk about wrestling in a way that's not, "Haha isn't wrestling so stupid and aren't all its fans dumb ******** who think it's real!?"

And then AJ goes and acts like a complete moron in front of her, which is what has creative so pissed off. And that's fine. They should be pissed off.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> But she said she thought it was a joke?


A joke as in "haha" or joke as in "this bitch is sad"?

You can't randomly pick a meaning and downplay the situation, especially based on a tweet where the tone makes it 50 50.

And it really don't matter what Beadle thinks. Its about WWE and AJ representing them. If everything happened the way they say, she was totally wrong and pulled a ratchet move.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> So CM Punk fucked one of The Beatles? Hope it was Ringo


:clap you win the thread :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> ''Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 162 (44 members and 118 guests)''
> 
> *Why the fuck do people care so much about this?* :lmao


You're tied for 7th highest post count in here at 4 posts. You seem to care a lot more than others :jt3


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> A joke as in "haha" or joke as in "this bitch is sad"?
> 
> You can't randomly pick a meaning and downplay the situation, especially based on a tweet where the tone makes it 50 50.
> 
> ...



Beadle thought it was a "haha" joke. It was a joke, done in front of the wrong people.

The only thing I see happening, probably already happened: AJ got a talking too, and thats it. I still see her winning. Besides, people in this industry have done FAR worse and we are acting like AJ is the worse thing ever. Made a mistake, lesson learned.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> ''Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 162 (44 members and 118 guests)''
> 
> Why the fuck do people care so much about this? :lmao


We live in a world were TMZ exists. That should answer your question


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't know the tribute to the troops show wasn't televised anymore...it's been a while since I watched I guess.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> Beadle thought it was a "haha" joke. It was a joke, done in front of the wrong people.
> 
> The only thing I see happening, probably already happened: AJ got a talking too, and thats it. I still see her winning. Besides, people in this industry have done FAR worse and we are acting like AJ is the worse thing ever. Made a mistake, lesson learned.


She told you?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I didn't know the tribute to the troops show wasn't televised anymore...it's been a while since I watched I guess.


I could be wrong, but I think it is still televised, just at a later date.
At least that's what the WWE site says.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> She told you?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just my opinion, I don't think she'll get punished badly.. I think AJ will retain. But, whatever, people will now treat AJ like she pulled a Chris Benoit.

Wont matter anyway, its not like the WWE cares about the division anyway.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Who could blame punk anyways?


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Something is off here.

Beadle confirms it was "done in front of WWE officials".

Why would AJ Lee do a thing like that right in front of her bosses and not expect to be in significant trouble? That doesn't make any sense. Even if for argument sake she's one of the jealous girlfriend types, still, she wouldn't have done it right in front of her bosses and everyone.

Something about this entire story is odd.


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

pointoforder said:


> Something is off here.
> 
> Beadle confirms it was "done in front of WWE officials".
> 
> ...


Maybe AJ joined Total Divas :lol


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> Look at Michelle Beadle's response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/thread

Seriously guys stop making a big deal about this, Dave has clearly been stirring the pot again.

She could easily lose the title tonight anyway, she hasn't exactly been booked very well and Natalya is on WOATal Divas so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


>


meeh, she looks like Dixie Carter....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wow i really hope Beadle beat the fuck out of that entitled little cunt in the parking lot. CM Punk is also officially a geek. hope he does the clean job to Trips at Mania and retires.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Karma101 said:


> /thread
> 
> Seriously guys stop making a big deal about this, Dave has clearly been stirring the pot again.
> 
> She could easily lose the title tonight anyway, she hasn't exactly been booked very well and Natalya is on WOATal Divas so I wouldn't be surprised.


stop making sense! Creating logic and smart post aren't allowed hahaha


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> stop making sense! Creating logic and smart post aren't allowed hahaha


I don't blame them, people like drama.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I hope she get's buried now, crazy ass bitches.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy shit :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

If this is legit :ti :ti

I can't with this bitch :lmao She's dropping the title tonight I promise. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, that's interesting. We'll see what happens tonight. 



CM Punk Is A God said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I hope she get's buried now, crazy ass bitches.


I could have sworn you had an AJ picture in your signature a while ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hilarious. Where's the comic book AJ mark geeks to defend this shit? It's likely that this whole thing was blown out of proportion, but there still has to be some truth to this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Dave rarely comments on wrestlers personal lives. the fact that someone says he's "stirring the pot" just shows their ignorance on Dave Meltzer and the WON. this guy isn't Wade Keller. he doesn't make shit up. Beadle has confirmed it, as have my sources.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> Ok, so now if AJ does lose the title tonight, people are going to put it down to her being punished then now right?


Depends.

If JBL & Cole really really rip into her on commentary and she gets beat quickly & cleanly then we'll know.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm calling it now, in 2 months AJ is jobbing to Eva Marie.

And she will NEVER win another title again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they should just fire her. giving off Melina 2.0 vibes is never a good sign.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Dave rarely comments on wrestlers personal lives. the fact that someone says he's "stirring the pot" just shows their ignorance on Dave Meltzer and the WON. this guy isn't Wade Keller. he doesn't make shit up. Beadle has confirmed it, as have my sources.


Beadle said she thought it was a joke. And yes Dave Meltzer does exaggerate a lot of things based on speculation.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Santa For WHC said:


> Well, that's interesting. We'll see what happens tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn you had an AJ picture in your signature a while ago.


 Even without the full details . The same people that believe AJ is the only thing holding this divas division up, will be the same people that will laugh if she loses tonight. 

Business is business. If they bury the one of their most over talents over this, when other wrestlers get away with other shit, then that sucks.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Beadle also made other comments on twitter burying them. she "thought it was a joke" because she couldn't believe AJ Lee was acting like a fucking creepy child.

again Meltzer doesn't exaggerate anything. he rarely ever comments on wrestlers personal lives. whatever he relayed to the public was something he was told by those who saw it first hand and know how the company feels.

AJ could probably murder Punk or something and you marks would try to spin it :101 style.

it's really disturbing tbh.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJ will probably get punished for this. If this is true, she should, that was a immature thing to do. It doesn't mean she'll drop the title tonight, if the matches are already booked, they might not want to change it. She'll drop the title very soon though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

155 (48 members and 107 guests)

AJ and Cm Punk couple is such a draw, Vince need to bring it on Total Divas it will be hilarious


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Beadle also made other comments on twitter burying them. she "thought it was a joke" because she couldn't believe AJ Lee was acting like a fucking creepy child.
> 
> *again Meltzer doesn't exaggerate anything.* he rarely ever comments on wrestlers personal lives. whatever he relayed to the public was something he was told by those who saw it first hand and know how the company feels.
> 
> ...


OK. I believe you.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

jackswaggers said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it is still televised, just at a later date.
> At least that's what the WWE site says.


It comes on December 28th on NBC.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

pointoforder said:


> Something is off here.
> 
> Beadle confirms it was "done in front of WWE officials".
> 
> ...


Looks like we have our celebrity angle for WrestleMania. :vince5


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> 155 (48 members and 107 guests)
> 
> AJ and Cm Punk couple is such a draw, Vince need to bring it on Total Divas it will be hilarious


AJ doesn't want to be on Total Divas, she turned down the offer.. and Punk, :lol can you imagine Punk being on the show? There's no way he would want to.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Beadle also made other comments on twitter burying them. she "thought it was a joke" because she couldn't believe AJ Lee was acting like a fucking creepy child.
> 
> again Meltzer doesn't exaggerate anything. he rarely ever comments on wrestlers personal lives. whatever he relayed to the public was something he was told by those who saw it first hand and know how the company feels.
> 
> ...


well, now I think the whole thing is true now. Thank you


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> OK. I believe you.


let me have an example of something he exaggerated. also it can't be something you heard 3rd hand from wrestlezone or lordsofpeen or whatever weird sites you visit.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk better sever all ties with AJ before she pulls a Lorena Bobbitt on him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> ^ This is what all the fuss is about?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So CM Punk Is A God, by continually ignoring that observation, you're admitting to being a bandwagoner?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> let me have an example of something he exaggerated. also it can't be something you heard 3rd hand from wrestlezone or lordsofpeen or whatever weird sites you visit.


Well he probably exaggerated here, keep in mind that what he has told us is based off no more info than we currently have, which is not very much. I am yet to see any real evidence that this is even a big deal, the fact that we are only talking about it 3 days after it happened shows this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meltzer's not stupid. He wouldn't exaggerate something because he knows that would damage his credibility as a journalist. It's possible that his sources may exaggerate things to him, but it's not actually him doing it.

If it's true that Punk is miserable in WWE then he needs to leave immediately. There's no point in staying somewhere you don't want to be. 

In regards to AJ, what is there for her to be mad about?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Santa For WHC said:


> So CM Punk Is A God, by continually ignoring that observation, you're admitting to being a bandwagoner?


I remember he had AJ in his sig as well. Hilarious. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Meltzer's not stupid. He wouldn't exaggerate something because he knows that would damage his credibility as a journalist. It's possible that his sources may exaggerate things to him, but it's not actually him doing it.
> 
> If it's true that Punk is miserable in WWE then he needs to leave immediately. There's no point in staying somewhere you don't want to be.
> 
> In regards to AJ, what is there for her to be mad about?


Hasn't there been rumors Punk has not been happy for a while? I could see why how after his title reign he has been in mid carder feuds outside of Lesnar until he started feuding with the shield.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

AJ must be reslly good in bed if Punk still haven't broke up with her


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Karma101 said:


> Well he probably exaggerated here, keep in mind that what he has told us is based off no more info than we currently have, which is not very much. I am yet to see any real evidence that this is even a big deal, the fact that we are only talking about it 3 days after it happened shows this.


But it is a big deal...How dare AJ do this? She's the worst person ever. Next, she'll kill a bunny over Punk.

But, by keeping this thread active, we continue to make it a big deal lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Adam Cool said:


> AJ must be reslly good in bed if Punk still haven't broke up with her


Aren't all crazy chicks great in bed


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Well he probably exaggerated here, keep in mind that what he has told us is based off no more info than we currently have, which is not very much. I am yet to see any real evidence that this is even a big deal, the fact that we are only talking about it 3 days after it happened shows this.


so he exaggerates things because you don't know the full story and you're just assuming he's exaggerating. sorry bro i deal in facts not your weird fantasy world.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Aren't all crazy chicks great in bed


Yeah that's a fact.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> But it is a big deal...How dare AJ do this? She's the worst person ever. Next, she'll kill a bunny over Punk.
> 
> But, by keeping this thread active, we continue to make it a big deal lol.


This thread is going to stay active. AJ must be the most polarising topic on this forum atm.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Adam Cool said:


> AJ must be reslly good in bed if Punk still haven't broke up with her


Or maybe he actually likes her. He actually seems happy from what we seen. He has seem miserable about the WWE for a while, injuries/storylines/etc.... This was another incident that didn't help.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hasn't there been rumors Punk has not been happy for a while? I could see why how after his title reign he has been in mid carder feuds outside of Lesnar until he started feuding with the shield.


Yeah. That wouldn't be a reason to be angry. Not everyone can be in the title picture or main-event 24/7 unless you're John Cena. 

It's most likely Punk's own personal misery that he can't get over. And he probably is letting the politics get to him.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> so he exaggerates things because you don't know the full story and you're just assuming he's exaggerating. sorry bro i deal in facts not your weird fantasy world.


Exactly, no one knows the full story, even your precious Meltzer and yet he has gone ahead and taken everything at face value. If that's not stirring the pot I don't know what is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If this is true, and since Michelle thought it was a joke, the WWE should just play it off that way and use it to their advantage. It could actually make a interesting story line for the Divas division, something its lacking.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ's pipe bomb got 100 pages in 2 days. We'll see how this thread goes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hasn't there been rumors Punk has not been happy for a while? I could see why how after his title reign he has been in mid carder feuds outside of Lesnar until he started feuding with the shield.


As a fan of Punk, it's kind of disconcerting to see where he's at right now. Ever since his match with Lesnar at SummerSlam, he's basically been stuck in meaningless midcard matches, and it doesn't look like it's going to get any better. All of what Punk did on Raw last week, and wha he did after it went off the air just makes it seem to me like he's really lost in the shuffle, and I don't know why, either. Hopefully, it will improve for him, though.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

So what's the deal after all? It was something AJ did as a joke and Beadle understood it as such but WWE got mad anyway? Why that tweet about crazy girlfriends then? Simply unrelated?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. That wouldn't be a reason to be angry. Not everyone can be in the title picture or main-event 24/7 unless you're John Cena.
> 
> It's most likely Punk's own personal misery that he can't get over. And he probably is letting the politics get to him.


He doesn't have to be in the title picture but he shouldn't have been in programs with Curtis Axel or Ryback.

He easily could have been in a program with someone more important. Both Axel and Ryback basically jobbers. Its a slap in the face. That would be like putting Cena in a program with someone like Health Slater.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ungratefulness said:


> AJ's pipe bomb got 100 pages in 2 days. We'll see how this thread goes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pipebomb? The comic geek skip to my lou short bus bitch embarrassed the company.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Exactly, no one knows the full story, even your precious Meltzer and yet he has gone ahead and taken everything at face value. If that's not stirring the pot I don't know what is.


Meltzer knows more than a bunch of AJ Lee marks in denial though. here is reality, Dave Meltzer is a credible journalist with a proven track record of legitimate sources with in the WWE. you're some guy who's claiming Meltzer is exaggerating with no evidence to back up your claims.


:hmm:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> So what's the deal after all? It was something AJ did as a joke and Beadle understood it as such but WWE got mad anyway? Why that tweet about crazy girlfriends then? Simply unrelated?


Maybe the reason Punk is pissed because AJ did it as a joke and Michelle took it as a joke but the WWE is coming down on AJ for the joke.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> So what's the deal after all? It was something AJ did as a joke and Beadle understood it as such but WWE got mad anyway? Why that tweet about crazy girlfriends then? Simply unrelated?


So you're gullible enough to believe it was a joke? If that was a joke by AJ, then she has a very weird and crazy sense of humor.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: AJ incident at Tribute to the Troops, possibly losing the title at TLC because of*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Sounds like some shit a jealous 14 year old would do.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> He doesn't have to be in the title picture but he shouldn't have been in programs with Curtis Axel or Ryback.
> 
> He easily could have been in a program with someone more important. Both Axel and Ryback basically jobbers. Its a slap in the face. That would be like putting Cena in a program with someone like Health Slater.


Well that's more booking then anything, Brock should have been the end or you get a real talented guy like Cesaro to be Heyman's muscle so it's more interesting then a wrestling robot or a musclehead that gets blown up too quickly. Plus if the tease in the Raw ending segment is true then if they don't do a Cena/Orton rematch then maybe it'll be Punk vs. Orton for the title and that settles that. Punk seems like a generally miserable guy when things go right and when they don't everything adds to the irritability.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. That wouldn't be a reason to be angry. Not everyone can be in the title picture or main-event 24/7 unless you're John Cena.
> 
> It's most likely Punk's own personal misery that he can't get over. And he probably is letting the politics get to him.


To me, the final segment on Raw last Monday, and its continuation after Raw went off-air just made it seem like Punk is stuck in a barren zone. He does come off as unhappy in many of his segments, lately. 

Yeah, of course he can't always expect be in the title picture, and perhaps you're right in that his dissatisfaction probably stems from some backstage dealings.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having a foursome with them


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

This story is almost a week old and it just gets published before the PPV tonight? AJ probably got punished already and thats it.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Dave rarely comments on wrestlers personal lives. the fact that someone says he's "stirring the pot" just shows their ignorance on Dave Meltzer and the WON. this guy isn't Wade Keller. he doesn't make shit up. Beadle has confirmed it, as have my sources.


Ignorance of Dave Meltzer and the WON on this forum?

Shut the front door.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shit it's like there's no middle ground on here for AJ Lee. You either think she should be Divas Champion until she dies, or think that she's a 12 year old boy.

If AJ does lose the title tonight, then it wouldn't be that bad since she would be losing Natalya.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Charmqn said:


> This story is almost a week old and it just gets published before the PPV tonight? AJ probably got punished already and thats it.


It was the first Wrestling Observer Radio since the event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

napalmdestruction said:


> So what's the deal after all? It was something AJ did as a joke and Beadle understood it as such but WWE got mad anyway? Why that tweet about crazy girlfriends then? Simply unrelated?


Are you serious? Swearing at someone is doing this as a joke? Plus Punk/AJ's relationship has *not* been documented on WWE TV so why would AJ snap on this girl (swearing an all) just to joke and be in character. THINK. 


Ya'll AJ marks gotta stop with this shit. If the dumb bitch fucked up then she fucked up. Accept it.


birthday_massacre said:


> He doesn't have to be in the title picture but he shouldn't have been in programs with Curtis Axel or Ryback.
> 
> He easily could have been in a program with someone more important. Both Axel and Ryback basically jobbers. Its a slap in the face. That would be like putting Cena in a program with someone like Health Slater.


Axel and Ryback were playing second fiddle to Heyman. It was really Punk/Heyman with mid-carders representing him.


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

CM Punk is such a douche.. Fuck!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingCrash said:


> Well that's more booking then anything, Brock should have been the end or you get a real talented guy like Cesaro to be Heyman's muscle so it's more interesting then a wrestling robot or a musclehead that gets blown up too quickly. Plus if the tease in the Raw ending segment is true then if they don't do a Cena/Orton rematch then maybe it'll be Punk vs. Orton for the title and that settles that. Punk seems like a generally miserable guy when things go right and when they don't everything adds to the irritability.


I think he is just miserable when the WWE gives him nothing to do and is stuck in limbo like he was with Ryback and Axel.

Punk was very happy when he was in SES and he wasnt in a title picture. The probable with the WWE if you are not in the WWE title picture you don't matter.

That is what I believe gets punk so pissed off. And you know what, I like that, its better than a guy who just doesn't give a crap and goes through the motions and collects a pay check. At least Punk cares and doesn't want to mail it in.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Disgrace :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Axel and Ryback were playing second fiddle to Heyman. It was really Punk/Heyman with mid-carders representing him.


That's true, but the feud was essentially just a mid-card feud, anyway.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> If AJ does lose the title tonight, then it wouldn't be that bad since she would be losing Natalya.


But it would be very boring.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

People think AJ was joking :ti


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Santa For WHC said:


> That's true, but the feud was essentially just a mid-card feud, anyway.


Not really, no. Punk/Heyman was the second biggest storyline at the time. 

As for this, :lmao. AJ's a nutcase.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"Just the excuse to put the title on Eva Marie"

:vince$


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

superfudge said:


> But it would be very boring.


and people will continue to complain.

It is funny, that if a female does this then she is a nutcase automatically. No understanding, just "the bitch is crazy, the end". Pretty sad.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm really scared for Punk's life right now. Who knows when AJ will snap on him.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

good riddance, aj lee boring anyway


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Melina is still waiting for that Mania match against Trish too. Her "kayfabing" was just a joke, guys.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

YIK said:


> CM Punk is such a douche.. Fuck!


:vick:melo:bosh2:kobe10:allen1:bosh5


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> "Just the excuse to put the title on Eva Marie"
> 
> :vince$


Eva is going to win the title at Wrestlemania, imagine the buyrate :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beadle is a HUGE wrestling fan so it wouldn't surprise me if this was a work... but if it's not :lmao*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Holy hell, 31 pages. At first I thought it said accident and she was seriously injuried considering how much the thread has blown up in just hours. 

But this? Seems almost to childish even for AJ.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not really, no. Punk/Heyman was the second biggest storyline at the time.


True, but just about every feud at the time was treated as completely subliminary to Bryan V Corporation. As the feud went on, it became less and less important.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Beadle is a HUGE wrestling fan so it wouldn't surprise me if this was a work... but if it's not :lmao*


sister Beadle is a straight shooter unlike that shady fucker Cowherd.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Beadle is a HUGE wrestling fan so it wouldn't surprise me if this was a work... but if it's not :lmao*


This isn't TNA


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Santa For WHC said:


> True, but just about every feud at the time was treated as completely subliminary to Bryan V Corporation. As the feud went on, it became less and less important.


I wouldn't say that. Punk/Heyman were getting one if not two marquee segment times every week. It was definitely treated as a big feud during it's run. It lost a ton of steam, absolutely, but throughout the course of it WWE did treat it like a big-time feud, even making it one of only two HIAC matches at the PPV to end it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is what I believe gets punk so pissed off. And you know what, I like that, its better than a guy who just doesn't give a crap and goes through the motions and collects a pay check. At least Punk cares and doesn't want to mail it in.


I don't know when Punk is in tv matches sometimes he does mail it in and it's clear during some of his promos he gives off an vibe of not caring in the least for an angle. The politics and maze-like structure of WWE make it almost impossible to figure out what Vince, Hunter and co. want and that can wear on people but Punk of all people should know sometimes you just have to suck it up and go through the bad angles before your time comes again.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Goodness me, the reaction in this thread is a little ridiculous. It does seem to be either, 'AJ was obviously joking, and nothing will happen' or 'AJ's 100% batshit crazy'. People commenting upon something they really have no knowledge of for sure is a little far, especially with some of the comments.

If she was being serious, It was a bit stupid of her. But the other lady (whoever the heck she is) is playing it off as a joke. I'm not sure they would take the title off her for it. Then again, she may have been joking. We don't even know if the WWE is truly down on her because of a possible incident because we have nothing to base that opinion on. 

I think people should probably chill out a bit until some actual facts come out about it, or maybe we'll get an idea once the PPV is over. Who knows.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ELE said:


> good riddance, aj lee boring anyway


good riddance...yes, Lets get rid of a dynamic character ...I hear Eva Marie is something special though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> AJ doesn't want to be on Total Divas, she turned down the offer.. and Punk, :lol can you imagine Punk being on the show? There's no way he would want to.


they probably film Kofi playing video games in the tour while they fucking in the back...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TEWA said:


> This isn't TNA


*Oh I'd love nothing more than this to be a shoot and AJ gets buried. That would be the funniest shit ever. The forum would BOOM. 

I'm just not so sure. We'll see tonight I guess.*


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

punk and beadle are no longer following each other on twitter, so...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wrestlemania 30 match set.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Meltzer knows more than a bunch of AJ Lee marks in denial though. here is reality, Dave Meltzer is a credible journalist with a proven track record of legitimate sources with in the WWE. you're some guy who's claiming Meltzer is exaggerating with no evidence to back up your claims.
> 
> 
> :hmm:


Meltzer has nothing to back up his claims, same situation. He is just a journalist with a different set of opinions, at the same time he has to create drama to keep his show interesting, so I don't blame him for doing it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She's a proper milf, like.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> good riddance...yes, Lets get rid of a dynamic character ...I hear Eva Marie is something special though.


the numbers on Total Divas don't lie. Eva Marie is also a far more effective heel then AJ "let's get the smarks to pop" Lee.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Rock Obama said:


> punk and beadle are no longer following each other on twitter, so...


Wasn't shea big Punk fan?

I remember her marking for him in '11 when she was still on SportsNation.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Well he probably exaggerated here, keep in mind that what he has told us is based off no more info than we currently have, which is not very much. I am yet to see any real evidence that this is even a big deal, the fact that we are only talking about it 3 days after it happened shows this.


When has he ever exaggerated? Meltzer really isn't one for hyperbole. He takes his work very seriously.. His sources may exaggerate certain things but that happens in every profession with inside sources. Anyways, how are you not believing this story? It's been all but confirmed by Beadle herself. From both her tweets today and on Wednesday when the incident happened.




Charmqn said:


> But it is a big deal...How dare AJ do this? She's the worst person ever. Next, she'll kill a bunny over Punk.
> 
> But, by keeping this thread active, we continue to make it a big deal lol.


This is the same company that forced JR to retire for absolutely NO reason at all. If you don't think they're taking this thing seriously then you're really mistaken.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> the numbers on Total Divas don't lie. Eva Marie is also a far more effective heel then AJ "let's get the smarks to pop" Lee.


Yes, Eva Marie is the greatest thing ever. She brings in the viewers for Total Divas. Eva will be greater then Trish/Lita/Sherri combined.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Well betting is suspended on the divas title match on some of the UK/Ireland betting sites and I know some people had Natalya at odds of 9/1 on another forum I post on so this looks likely. Wish I had £30 on Natalya before this news broke. I considered it because getting a divas title win at the start of season 2 of total divas is something THAT will happen but thought AJ would likely retain again at TLC so thought better of it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The Rock Obama said:


> punk and beadle are no longer following each other on twitter, so...


When we're hanging on who follows or unfollows each other on twitter, it's time to take a step back.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> the numbers on Total Divas don't lie. Eva Marie is also a far more effective heel then AJ "let's get the smarks to pop" Lee.


Agree. Several weeks ago Eva was drawing heat just by standing in the ring. Meanwhile AJ who's supposed to be a heel has no clue how to get the crowd to boo her. WWE needs to send her back to developmental til she learns how to be a heel.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh hey, it's AJ's non-union half sister. She likes to play nice girl with her twittah machine too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I wouldn't say that. Punk/Heyman were getting one if not two marquee segment times every week. It was definitely treated as a big feud during it's run. It lost a ton of steam, absolutely, but throughout the course of it WWE did treat it like a big-time feud, even making it one of only two HIAC matches at the PPV to end it.


Yes, they were getting big segments, but as the feud went on, it became less and less important, and at Battleground and HIAC it seemed very forgettable. At HIAC, it was in a cell, but that didn't really make it seem to be very important.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Are you serious? Swearing at someone is doing this as a joke? Plus Punk/AJ's relationship has *not* been documented on WWE TV so why would AJ snap on this girl (swearing an all) just to joke and be in character. THINK.


Is that really hard to believe? THINK admin:

-AJ portrays a crazy woman on TV who's been known to snap easily and be very protective of everything she likes (Ziggler, the divas title...). Everybody knows Beadle is a wrestling fan with a sarcastic sense of humor. So AJ sees her boyfriend having fun while talking to a fairly attractive blonde woman and decides to get in character to play a joke on her, pretending to be pissed she's talking to him, exactly like she would on TV.

That doesn't seem far fetched at all. Even more so when everybody knows Punk and Beadle are friends or at least have known each other for a while, the question is if Beadle didn't think that was funny at all or if AJ went overboard with it or something else.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Meltzer has nothing to back up his claims, same situation. He is just a journalist with a different set of opinions, at the same time he has to create drama to keep his show interesting, so I don't blame him for doing it.


a. he's basing this on a source not an opinion. "in my opinion AJ threw a fit backstage" lolwut
b. he doesn't need to create drama to keep his show interesting. he runs a subscription based website, not TMZ. he's not desperate for hits or clicks. 
c. he rarely comments on anything regarding wrestler's personal lives as i've reiterated about 5 times in this thread. you have no idea what you're talking about which is ironic since you claim Dave is making things up when that seems like a more fitting description for yourself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Mark said:


> When has he ever exaggerated? Meltzer really isn't one for hyperbole. He takes his work very seriously.. His sources may exaggerate certain things but that happens in every profession with inside sources. Anyways, how are you not believing this story? It's been all but confirmed by Beadle herself. From both her tweets today and on Wednesday when the incident happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JR was forced to retire because he (along with Flair) were hammered at the WWE2k press conference panel .


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> Shit it's like there's no middle ground on here for AJ Lee. You either think she should be Divas Champion until she dies, or think that she's a 12 year old boy.
> 
> If AJ does lose the title tonight, then it wouldn't be that bad since she would be losing Natalya.


Hahaha, agreed. AJ gets some of the most vehement responses on this forum, whether marks or anti-marks.

OFF TOPIC: Pardon my asking, but is there a better word in usage for "anti-marks"? Just seems so descriptive. You know the people I'm talking about, their hate for a certain Diva or Superstar is so hardcore that essentially they obsess over them, just in a negative instead of a positive way..



Charmqn said:


> and people will continue to complain.
> 
> It is funny, that if a female does this then she is a nutcase automatically. No understanding, just "the bitch is crazy, the end". Pretty sad.


It's indeed noteworthy that hardly anyone is wondering how this situation came to be. Most are either "that must've been a work" OR "I've lost all respect, she's crazy". 

I swear, I've hardly ever seen a thread on here with so many assumptions and speculations just elbowing eachother to get the spotlight, most of which are presented as stone cold fact. These are the ACTUAL facts: 

-WE DON'T KNOW EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED. All we know is that it LOOKS like AJ overreacted to something. But sofar, no one has given us any details that would clearly depict the exact happenings during said event.
-If Natalya wins tonight, there's no way we can for sure link this "incident" to the win. Nobody here knows what otherwise would've happened. 
-AJ elicits a strong response from both her fans, and her haters. Which, by default, makes her the star of the divas division. Followed closely by Eva Marie. :woolcock

EDIT: On a sidenote, I really wish they'd bring back Melina. Miss that girl!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> a. he's basing this on a source not an opinion. "in my opinion AJ threw a fit backstage" lolwut
> b. he doesn't need to create drama to keep his show interesting. he runs a subscription based website, not TMZ. he's not desperate for hits or clicks.
> c. he rarely comments on anything regarding wrestler's personal lives as i've reiterated about 5 times in this thread. you have no idea what you're talking about which is ironic since you claim Dave is making things up when that seems like a more fitting description for yourself.


There is actually more evidence currently to suggest this is a misunderstood situation though, you seem to be missing that.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't wait till Eva Marie wins the title and very one starts bitching about her too.



> I swear, I've hardly ever seen a thread on here with so many assumptions and speculations just elbowing eachother to get the spotlight, most of which are presented as stone cold fact. These are the ACTUAL facts:


But, the IWC wouldn't survive if we actually stop and wait until we actually know all the details.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

like the fact that Beadle buried jealous hoes on twitter and is no longer following her buddy Punk. yeah the evidence that Dave is making shit up really is piling on. 

:ti


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

I fear for Foley's daughter who Punk just wished a happy birthday. Run girl, run.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

The Rock Obama said:


> punk and beadle are no longer following each other on twitter, so...


Well I think this answers whether Punk will be pussywhipped by AJ like JoMo to Melina.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chocolate Soup said:


> Well I think this answers whether Punk will be pussywhipped like JoMo.


Which makes one wonder why Punk allows himself to be since he has fuck much much hotter women than AJ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

napalmdestruction said:


> Is that really hard to believe? THINK admin:
> 
> -AJ portrays a crazy woman on TV who's been known to snap easily and be very protective of everything she likes (Ziggler, the divas title...). Everybody knows Beadle is a wrestling fan with a sarcastic sense of humor. So AJ sees her boyfriend having fun while talking to a fairly attractive blonde woman and decides to get in character to play a joke on her, pretending to be pissed she's talking to him, exactly like she would on TV.
> 
> That doesn't seem far fetched at all. Even more so when everybody knows Punk and Beadle are friends or at least have known each other for a while.


EXCEPT PLAYING A CRAZY CHARACTER DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT NON-KAYFABE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU SWEAR BECAUSE IT MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT AND WWE MANAGEMENT IS VERY VERY HARD ON THE WAY STARS PRESENT THEMSELVES AT ALL TIMES.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I like how the chances of Meltzer being wrong on this one are about 90/10 in his favour for once and AJ marks are still defending it.

I'm surprised to see the usual AJ marks don't spit out a bunch of delusional stuff like Ungratefulness etc.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It's all a work guys. Just like how healthy Shogun is the best thing eva and BJ Penn is still the p4p best when motivated. Nick Diaz is also just a misunderstood person, homie, who is the real welterweight champion. 


I mean sure, AJ decided out of nowhere on the the company's top PR program Tribute to the Troops to get the jump on a random celebrity guest and the rest of WWE because she was "just working her gimmick, dudes". All while swearing up a storm was really just bringing back the attitude era and will be swept under the carpet because PG sucks and it's all part of the plan. I mean she really wants that Beadle match at Mania that'll "save" the majestic, and coveted divas division.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ejean830 said:


> I fear for Foley's daughter who Punk just wished a happy birthday. Run girl, run.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's Mr. Foley's Baby Girl. Also, she's 800 feet tall. She'll be fine.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going to shed a tear when she loses the belt tonight...and then gets buried by the Bellas.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

During the SES run, Punk always said " we need to keep kayfabe outside the ring too" i guess he told AJ the same thing too. 

And Punk is on the side of his girl on twitter too, why people want to make AJ looking like Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction??


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Domenico said:


> I like how the chances of Meltzer being wrong on this one are about 90/10 in his favour for once and AJ marks are still defending it.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the usual AJ marks don't spit out a bunch of delusional stuff like Ungratefulness etc.


Not saying she was right in this, but people are treating AJ like she went on a shooting spree. Gets published before PPV and we are creaming over this like its a National scandal.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

4hisdamnself said:


> During the SES run, Punk always said " we need to keep kayfabe outside the ring too" i guess he told AJ the same thing too.
> 
> And Punk is on the side of his girl on twitter too, why people want to make AJ looking like Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction??


CM Punk thinking with his penis, shocker!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Which makes one wonder why Punk allows himself to be since he has fuck much much hotter women than AJ


Obviously AJ is an expert when it comes to magic. That crazy bitch is manipulating Punk into falling for her. She'll be the cause of Punk's downfall. unk3


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Not saying she was right in this, but people are treating AJ like she went on a shooting spree. Gets published before PPV and we are creaming over this like its a National scandal.


i have a funny feeling that her rabid fans inability to accept reality has something to do with this.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

How can you people possibly think that this was a shoot, it was purely kayfabe, just look at AJ: She is a mature person, inside and outside.





























































































Would neg that bitch IRL and would also neg that bitch boy CM Punk for beeing her bf, I lost all my respect for him once I heard he's a pedo. Now he gotta deal with it, playing bf and daddy at the same time.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> EXCEPT PLAYING A CRAZY CHARACTER DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT NON-KAYFABE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU SWEAR BECAUSE IT MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT AND WWE MANAGEMENT IS VERY VERY HARD ON THE WAY STARS PRESENT THEMSELVES AT ALL TIMES.


And that's exactly why the joke failed and everybody is mad at her.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> i have a funny feeling that her rabid fans inability to accept reality has something to do with this.


BJ Penn fans think that he can still make a run for the title!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

napalmdestruction said:


> And that's exactly why the joke failed and everybody is mad at her.


So can you admit that AJ embarrassed the company or are you just like these other virgin AJ marks who one day hope they can find some hot topic comic book training bra chick that looks just like AJ?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Loudness said:


> How can you people possibly think that this was a shoot, it was purely kayfabe, just look at AJ: She is a mature person, inside and outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comments like these make the internet really disturbing.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I can't say I care how AJ acts backstage. She has a very insignificant impact on the current product. It's incredibly stupid behavior if true, but regardless of whether she's buried or pushed, I'm gonna skip most of what she does until the divas division becomes less... shit.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So can you admit that AJ embarrassed the company or are you just like these other virgin AJ marks who one day hope they can find some hot topic comic book training bra chick that looks just like AJ?


Here is one such mong that was runoft: https://twitter.com/wpack911


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that what Punk's comment on Twtter was about then?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> i have a funny feeling that her rabid fans inability to accept reality has something to do with this.


Im saying EVERYONE is overreacting: whether you are an AJ fan or not. We are overreacting on a story we know nothing about, except two conflicting reports and twitter. Sad...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> *MORE ON AJ LEE/MICHELLE BEADLE INCIDENT & THE FALLOUT FROM IT*
> 
> Following up on our earlier report, we’re told AJ Lee is in the “cathouse big time” following an incident at Wednesday’s WWE Tribute to the Troops taping involving NBC’s Michelle Beadle.
> 
> ...


more from Richard Gray (general section not premium news - WNW) on the matter


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

chicks dig pepsi-rotted teeth i guess


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

" My god Taz!!!! AJ Punk and CM Lee are taking over the impact zone "


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> comments like these make the internet really disturbing.


Acting unprofesionally at your work environment is far more disturbing. Only the biggest of biggest AJ Lee whiteknights would fail to see that.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully Roman Reigns can step in and play Batista for Punk's Morrison.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> " My god Taz!!!! AJ Punk and CM Lee are taking over the impact zone "


Doubt Punk would have to change his name.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Here is one such mong that was runoft: https://twitter.com/wpack911


My god, I never if ever resort to petty remarks or insults to people, but what a loser.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

AJ threads sure do get a lot of replies. Not really a fan of hers, so oh well. At least Natayla will get the title instead of the Bellas.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JY57 said:


> more from Richard Gray (general section not premium news - WNW) on the matter


Yes, lets fire AJ Lee on the spot for this. Maybe she should have banged John Cena instead. Or defiled someone's luggage. Oh well...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

AJ nearly got fired?

What's BJ Lee doing in the impact zone?!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Unknown2013 said:


> AJ threads sure do get a lot replies. Not really a fan of hers, so oh well. At least Natayla will get the title instead of the Bellas.


Unless WWE pulls a "This person gets a title shot for no good reason right after an title match" and they get it then


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Loudness said:


> Acting unprofesionally at your work environment is far more disturbing. Only the biggest of biggest AJ Lee whiteknights would fail to see that.


Like I Said, what she did was NOT right, but we need to stop acting like she should get fired over this. Far WORSE shit have happened then this.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So can you admit that AJ embarrassed the company or are you just like these other virgin AJ marks who one day hope they can find some hot topic comic book training bra chick that looks just like AJ?


If Beadle got offended by it and it didn't work then yes, she embarrassed the company. Otherwise I don't. The evidence is in favor of the first option, unfortunately.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk is probably also pissed because he was supposed to face Orton for the title after Bryan, but they changed their minds because of vanilla midget nonsense and replaced it with the title unification.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Like I Said, what she did was NOT right, but we need to stop acting like she should get fired over this. Far WORSE shit have happened then this.


thinking your wrestling character is real and cutting promos on guests is pretty harmful t a company that's trying to launch a network and gain acceptance among the mainstream.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

napalmdestruction said:


> If Beadle got offended by it and it didn't work then yes, she embarrassed the company. Otherwise I don't. The evidence is in favor of the first option, unfortunately.


If WWE feels like she conducted herself in a shitty manner, then she embarrassed the company.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> Like I Said, what she did was NOT right, but we need to stop acting like she should get fired over this. Far WORSE shit have happened then this.


And it got talked about too. Now, it's her turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope they won't make her drop the title because of this.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


WOW that fat bitch sounds like a straight hater...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Is this news reported anywhere other then wrestling sites? If the WWE feels like this could hurt their image....hahaha guess they haven't watch their product this past year.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> thinking your wrestling character is real and cutting promos on guests is pretty harmful t a company that's trying to launch a network and gain acceptance among the mainstream.


But twitter followers >>>>>>> television rights fees, brah.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> Is this news reported anywhere other then wrestling sites? If the WWE feels like this could hurt their image....hahaha guess they haven't watch their product this past year.


Why would it be?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> Is this news reported anywhere other then wrestling sites? If the WWE feels like this could hurt their image....hahaha guess they haven't watch their product this past year.


no because no one knows who AJ Lee is outside of wrestling sites. that doesn't mean it doesn't hurt their image with sponsors and the general media. it just means AJ Lee isn't really a star.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a few more hours until her reign of terror is over.









This has been coming for a while and AJ has been the architect of her own downfall. From shitting on a legend of the biz while on commentary, disgracing the company in this situation, and being an annoying mark in general.

Got too big for her own chuck taylors. :kobe9


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Just a few more hours until her reign of terror is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And somewhere in NXT:

Paige: At last, my day shall come


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Just a few more hours until her reign of terror is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much.. Very well put.... If anything happens to AJ's career, she did it to herself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I hope they won't make her drop the title because of this.


She should regardless. They need to make up to Nattie for that fart gimmick they gave her.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Not going to bother to read any of the 30+ page thread, but :lmao if anyone tries to defend her for this. It's completely unprofessional, and she deserves to drop the belt over it. I say this as a fan, too.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

virus21 said:


> And somewhere in NXT:
> 
> Paige: At last, my day shall come


hahaha yeah right. Paige won't be brought up for a while.

Oh well, not like the divas division was great anyway. It'll get a 3 minute match, fans will sit on their hands, the forums will shit on it and move on.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Hopefully Roman Reigns can step in and play Batista for Punk's Morrison.


It would be a step down. Have you seen Reigns' fiancee?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> She should regardless. They need to make up to Nattie for that fart gimmick they gave her.


And the years of jobbing to crap


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Don't say anything bad about AJ you guise! otherwise, celticjobber is going to come and red rep the shit out of you*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only thing that's gonna happen on Raw now...






































:vince3 AJ LEE! GET DOWN ON YOUR HANDS AND KNEES AND BARK LIKE A DOG(bitch)!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh well, AJ's reign was good while it lasted.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Just a few more hours until her reign of terror is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think there's a bigger mark for themself than AJ. She got a tattoo of the date she won the divas title. :ti


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> If WWE feels like she conducted herself in a shitty manner, then she embarrassed the company.


WWE is petty on many things, not all of them justified.

Once again, Punk's alleged justification for her behaviour (she was just keeping kayfabe) is completely moronic. Nobody should keep kayfabe when the cameras are not rolling, especially when well-regarded people outside the business are involved. But if AJ did this as a playful joke on a well-known WWE fan and she was OK with it, then I don't think this is a big deal and WWE is overreacting. I don't think this is what happened though because otherwise we wouldn't even had heard about it. AJ is most likely the one at fault here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asenath said:


> It would be a step down. Have you seen Reigns' fiancee?


Dude, Punk dating AJ is a step down for Punk


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

One thing I don't understand is why CM Punk is mad at the company for being mad at AJ for overreacting while he had a conversation with a friend.

Beadle said he was castrated, and just hearing that would lead you to believe it. Otherwise, he's coming off as whiny in a situation where he would normally be on the company's side.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> AJ's reign was good



:ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit, guess it wasn't a work then. Beadle's confirmed it was legit and she seems pretty cool about it, very professional... unlike AJ :lol. Crazy bitch should have been fired there and then.

Disappointed in Punk for being angry at the wrong people. She's the one he should be pissed at, I'd throw her to the curb and tell her where to go if she did that to me. I mean, how dare he talk to another woman! Dude needs to stop thinking with his dick.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Compared to past divas reigns, AJ's reign was not that bad. Fuck, WWE actually gave a damn about the divas for most of the year.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Sin Samuray said:


> One thing I don't understand is why CM Punk is mad at the company for being mad at AJ for overreacting while he had a conversation with a friend.
> 
> Beadle said he was castrated, and just hearing that would lead you to believe it. Otherwise, he's coming off as whiny in a situation where he would normally be on the company's side.


CM Punk is a manchild who is permanently stuck in the "too cool for school" mindset. If he's not upset about something, he can't function. That and he's the guy who moves from woman to woman while trying to play all sides at once to keep his "good thing" going for as long as he can get away with it.

He'll ask for more money and less tour dates in his next negotiations and use his previous relationship with AJ as a bargaining chip by that time as why he's been "wronged" by his employer. And a bigger tour bus.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Don't there's a bigger mark for themself than AJ. She got a tattoo of the date she won the divas title. :ti


That tattoo doesn't simbolize the day she won the divas title, it simbolizes the day her life long dream materialized into something concrete through hard work and determination. I can't see what's wrong with that. On the other hand, I also understand how someone of your intellectual stature might not be capable of understanding it and reading that situation in its appropiate manner.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> Compared to past divas reigns, AJ's reign was not that bad. Fuck, WWE actually gave a damn about the divas for most of the year.


Are you sure? The Divas title...hell, the entire division is just complete and utter shite. Losing the Divas title could be a blessing of sorts to AJ considering she was more over without it, but the punishment could be more severe.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> CM Punk is a manchild who is permanently stuck in the "too cool for school" mindset. If he's not upset about something, he can't function.


Very true.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Are you sure? The Divas title...hell, the entire division is just complete and utter shite. Losing the Divas title could be a blessing of sorts to AJ considering she was more over without it, *but the punishment could be more severe.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> CM Punk is a manchild who is permanently stuck in the "too cool for school" mindset. *If he's not upset about something, he can't function.* That and he's the guy who moves from woman to woman while trying to play all sides at once to keep his "good thing" going for as long as he can get away with it.
> 
> He'll ask for more money and less tour dates in his next negotiations and use his previous relationship with AJ as a bargaining chip by that time as why he's been "wronged" by his employer. And a bigger tour bus.


Sounds like this place.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Are you sure? The Divas title...hell, the entire division is just complete and utter shite. Losing the Divas title could be a blessing of sorts to AJ considering she was more over without it, *but the punishment could be more severe.*


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

napalmdestruction said:


> That tattoo doesn't simbolize the day she won the divas title, it simbolizes the day her life long dream materialized into something concrete through hard work and determination. I can't see what's wrong with that. On the other hand, I also understand how someone of your intellectual stature might not be capable of understanding it and reading that situation in its appropiate manner.


Actually it symbolizes her once again being a try-hard who has to overcompensate to people that "she's serious, guys". Hence why the moment she got it, she just had to showcase and broadcast it to the rest of the world. Unlike other people who get their kayfabe accomplishments and keep it to themselves and celebrate with it prviately rather than using it as another tool to get themselves over.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

I always find it hilarious how some people in these types of threads start attacking fans of the people involved rather than the people themselves. Stereotyping lives on.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao @ the unintentional Bane quote. Goddamn it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> That tattoo doesn't simbolize the day she won the divas title, it simbolizes the day her life long dream materialized into something concrete through hard work and determination. I can't see what's wrong with that. On the other hand, I also understand how someone of your intellectual stature might not be capable of understanding it and reading that situation in its appropiate manner.


So the day doesn't symbolize the day she won the divas title yet it does symbolize the day she won the divas title? 

Also, taking a shot at my intelligence yet misspelling multiple words :ti


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Actually it symbolizes her once again being a try-hard who has to overcompensate to people that "she's serious, guys". Hence why the moment she got it, she just had to showcase and broadcast it to the rest of the world. Unlike other people who get their kayfabe accomplishments and keep it to themselves and celebrate with it prviately rather than using it as another tool to get themselves over.


Source? You seem rather confident in that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Source? You seem rather confident in that.


Kayfabe News :hayden2


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Zeppex said:


> I bet somewhere right now Beth Phoenix is laughing her ass off.


Didn't Punk dump her for basically doing the same thing?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

I love me some AJ, hopefully she just get's a slap on the wrist for this,


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CurryKingDH said:


> So many people talking shit about shit they don't know shit about.


Except for what one of the involved said.

You sound real hurt with that post.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll be expecting a thread titled 'AJ Lee released' by tomorrow morning... :HHH2


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Source? You seem rather confident in that.


She plastered it all over her twitter the day she got it and blurted it out on commentary the same week to all to the television audience. And she's supposed to be a heel, but would rather win brownie points playing a face whose "devoted and all about dis business".


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cabanarama said:


> Didn't Punk dump her for basically doing the same thing?


He dumped her cause she could legit kick his ass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> He dumped her cause she could legit kick his ass.


Which is just silly. Personally, I'd love to be with a chick who'd be able to kick my ass


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Santa For WHC said:


> Kayfabe News :hayden2


http://www.kayfabenews.com/sin-cara-signs-with-tna-by-accident/


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> JR was forced to retire because he (along with Flair) were hammered at the WWE2k press conference panel .


No, JR was forced to retire because Flair was drunk.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

My girl blurring the lines between reality and kayfabe! :AJ


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

just putting this out there

Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC. 

and that woman works for nbc and aj is the women's champions. This is not good for AJ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PGSucks said:


> My girl blurring the lines between reality and kayfabe! :AJ


Ya girl being an idiot and embarrassing the company.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TrueUnderdog said:


> I love me some AJ, hopefully she just get's a slap on the wrist for this,


That's probably how she'll lose her match tonight.

:HHH2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

krai999 said:


> just putting this out there
> 
> Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC.
> 
> and that woman worked for nbc and aj is the women's champions. This is not good for AJ


And the plot thickens......

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

krai999 said:


> just putting this out there
> 
> Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC.
> 
> and that woman worked for nbc and aj is the women's champions. This is not good for AJ


But her 1 million twitter followers! That's a lot more important, son.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> She plastered it all over her twitter the day she got it and blurted it out on commentary the same week to all to the television audience. And she's supposed to be a heel, but would rather win brownie points playing a face whose "devoted and all about dis business".


Something bizarre about this guy vanboxmeer, my brothers.

He's at or near the top of the post list for every AJ Lee and Daniel Bryan thread on these forums. And he disappears until and unless there is an AJ Lee or Daniel Bryan thread. And then he returns.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Even if it was just a joke it wasn't a good one. Have some manners you're representing a company and you're making a scene out of yourself in front of a reporter. It will be fine if she was friends with her but she isn't which is a dumb unprofessional move. She's acting like she's in a position where WWE cant fire her precious ass, you're not CM Punk AJ stop acting like a wannabe.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ya girl being an idiot and embarrassing the company.


But...but...I got nothing. unk3


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

Cabanarama said:


> Didn't Punk dump her for basically doing the same thing?


Beth dump him and move on.
Punk was the one in an interview whining about that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys, I'm calling it right now.

Natalya will win, and 6+ AJ Lee threads will be made in the General WWE, RAW, and TLC Section. *respectively*


unk


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Some Days of Our Lives shit going on here. 

So something did actually happen, most likely a joke by AJ, that seems true. But what she said and the reaction to it is a little up in the air. 

Most likely WWE was not happy about it, but how unhappy they are nobody knows. 

Seems like a lot of overreaction in here without all the pieces of the puzzle.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> CM Punk is a manchild who is permanently stuck in the "too cool for school" mindset. If he's not upset about something, he can't function.


:lmao truer words have never been spoken. This is honestly the most accurate description i've ever seen of Punk.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Asenath said:


> ...not if Steph gets there first.












Please re read this and think about what you just said...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

zimonk said:


> Something bizarre about this guy vanboxmeer, my brothers.
> 
> He's at or near the top of the post list for every AJ Lee and Daniel Bryan thread on these forums. And he disappears until and unless there is an AJ Lee or Daniel Bryan thread. And then he returns.


I've noticed the same thing. He only comes to hate, I've never seen him talk about something he likes.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

If true, and honestly that is a rather sizable IF...than I would predict AJ being heavily reprimanded, maybe fined, probably will lose the belt, and people in the back are going to hold this against her for a long time, here's why

1. Women and the WWE: The WWE is and always has been very male dominated, Women throughout history do not get away with as much in the WWE as men and are seen largely as smaller stars than the men. What I am getting at here is that she does not exactly have any "Pull" in the back being the divas champion or their most popular Diva, WWE just does not put much stock in the divas and will hire and fire them on a whim...Just look at how they have handled it over the past 8 or so years. When a star gets mouthy or just annoying, they are written to job then gone, does not matter how over they were.

2. The Act itself: If its true that this whole thing played out in from of important people from not just the WWE but other companies as well, Oh dear lord...That is not good at all for AJ, and yes, the people saying that she could have been fired on the spot are correct. In many companies she would have been and you can bet one of the only reason she wasn't is because she is their top Diva right now, but as I said before, being the Top Diva is not exactly a position of power in the WWE. Her throwing a fit at an Reporter just talking with her boyfriend like a 14 year old brat makes the company look like amateur hour and if that is in front of powerful people, that could cost sponsorships, network relations could get shaken, powerful backers could decide they may want to rethink throwing their hat in with a company that puts a title belt on a full on lose cannon like that. I know if it was my company and that played out in front of me, I would look at the powers on the WWE like "Is that kind of thing normal around here?" and it would give me a moments pause for sure. If nothing else, her doing it in public like that forces the WWEs hand, they now have no choice but to make an example of her. And my god, if a cell phone video of this gets out and the Family programming WWE, has their Divas champion all over youtube cursing out a reporter like its the Jerry Springer show...she is done, and TNA would be crazy to touch her for at least a year

3. That also could be why punk is pissed, he knows what shit like that leads to, Knows what this is going to mean for her career and probably cant believe how stupid shit is to do something like that IN PUBLIC. Say, hey Punk can we talk in the locker room for a second, or have it out with him at the Hotel later...NEVER do that shit in public when you are a public figure. Its also is bad PR with his name is all over it too which could spill over into his career, maybe he catches heat in the back for not being able to keep his personal shit under control. Maybe he knows that the WWE already has been looking for reasons to downplay Punk, to get him out of the main picture, and this is just another bullet they can fire at him. What I am getting at too in regards to AJ, is that Punk might stop going to bat for her with the company too. Its no secret that a lot of her push has to do with him pushing for her, if he basically looks at this whole thing and goes "This bitch is out of control and her bullshit may have just kept me in the midcard another couple months" he could essentially say "your on your own now honey"

4. What it could have been: With how crazy AJ got on a reporter just for talking to her boyfriend...and how she acted that way, How far would she go? Can you imagine if AJ Lee had hit her? A WWE champion striking a reporter would be as big of a PR nightmare as we have seen in over a decade. Suddenly the WWE would be all over the news with their champion being arrested under assault charges and...just dear god the endless headache that could and would lead to would probably set them back years on public relations, would give a whole generation of parents a reason now to let their kids watch the product, and could be the end of their network talks. From the sounds of it, AJ walked right up to that line but did not cross it...But the WWE has to be looking at this as "Do we want someone like that, someone that just about crossed that line, representing our company in any capacity?" If they think about what possible long term problems she could lead them to with shit like this, I hate to say it but she could be Future endeavored. If nothing else, bank on her not being champion much longer and she is going to have to rebuild her self with the company brick by brick before they trust her.

THIS SUCKS!!! I cant stress that enough here. AJ is my favorite Diva, she is great on the mic, great in the ring, and best of all, she is so sexy it hurts(To be honest, she is one of the only divas I even find that attractive now a days). Her being gone from the main event picture in the Divas means the Divas division is in serious trouble.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TIL if AJ retains tonight she'll be the longest reigning divas champion in history.

Too bad she fucked herself over :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Please re read this and think about what you just said...


Lesbian action man, lesbian action. :HHH2


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

JasonLives said:


> Some Days of Our Lives shit going on here.
> 
> So something did actually happen, most likely a joke by AJ, that seems true. But what she said and the reaction to it is a little up in the air.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't shock me to find out it's not as big a thing as it's been made.

Meltzer is good at his job. He got wind of something here, and like a shark that smells blood, pounced. Now when AJ loses her divas title (which he probably suspected was going to happen anyway even before this incident) he can run with the whole "punishment" story, even if that isn't actually the case.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Love Michelle..... This whole incident is fucking hilarious


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Just a few more hours until her reign of terror is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making it sound like Aj was bad for the WWE. She's been a blessing for the Divas Division. But she has screwed herself over here and I doubt she's walking out tonight as Champion.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

#Mark said:


> :lmao truer words have never been spoken. This is honestly the most accurate description i've ever seen of Punk.


And I like CM Punk and his performances for the most part, but the person is clearly a angsty teenager stuck in a mid-30's road-and-ring-rat-owned body.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Lesbian action man, lesbian action. :HHH2


Um...not what I had in mind actually.

In fact now I'm kind of concerned about that being the first thing that came to mind...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like a huge misunderstanding by a lot of parties involved, but we'll probably never really know the whole story.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> She should regardless. They need to make up to Nattie for that fart gimmick they gave her.


And pairing her with Khali and Hornswoggle, and jobbing to the likes of Kelly Kelly and other awful Divas. Yeah, Natalya deserves a nice reign as Divas champion.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

This thread still has over 150 people in it hours later after it was made. :lmao. Let's see what happens tonight.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is an update from Gray at WNW.



> AJ Lee was told by a WWE producer they were filming a backstage segment for the WWE App (or on dot com) with her and Beadle. When AJ Lee went to rehearse the segment, Beadle acted like she didn’t know what AJ was talking about. WWE officials were also surprised and Lee was pulled aside and berated. AJ tried to explain and was under the impression the segment had been cleared with Beadle and by production. CM Punk, who is AJ’s real-life boyfriend, stepped in and was enraged, believing AJ Lee was setup.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> You're making it sound like Aj was bad for the WWE. She's been a blessing for the Divas Division. But she has screwed herself over here and I doubt she's walking out tonight as Champion.



No she hasn't, there has been no change whatsoever with her as champion. She is more over than the average diva due to her mega push last year but the division itself is still worthless.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

krai999 said:


> just putting this out there
> 
> Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC.
> 
> and that woman works for nbc and aj is the women's champions. This is not good for AJ


Wow, I knew WWE was doing really well but not this well. Makes the "TNA is a viable number two" post I read earlier even more hilarious.



EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> That's probably how she'll lose her match tonight.
> 
> :HHH2


I lol'd high and LOUD at this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Living dat gimmick, just like the good ol' days.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so Meltzer is making stuff up, but we are citing the ever reliable Wrestling News World now.


this site. 

done. :ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

zimonk said:


> Here is an update from Gray at WNW.


That makes no sense though. They've never made reference to the two dating on WWE programming before, why randomly start now with a backstage segment on the app? That story just doesn't ring true and sounds like an AJ mark wrote it in an attempt to stop people hating on her.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

oh see it was posted


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

pointoforder said:


> oh see it was posted


Interesting stuff. Were they actually planning to set up an angle?


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

According to Wrestling News World, AJ was told by a Producer that they were filming for the WWE app.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That makes no sense though. They've never made reference to the two dating on WWE programming before, why randomly start now with a backstage segment on the app? That story just doesn't ring true and sounds like an AJ mark wrote it in an attempt to stop people hating on her.


no man. Gray has all the scoopz unlike that lying mark Meltzer.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Interesting stuff. Were they actually planning to set up an angle?


Yeah, don't put much stock in WNW. They arn't allowed here for a reason


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Who is this Richard Gray person anyway?

And he's got some balls to suggest Meltzer is engaged in "careless reporting" as he called it.

I suppose it is possible Meltzer is wrong on this (not likely though), but it wouldn't be because of "careless reporting" if he was.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Ejean830 said:


> According to Wrestling News World, AJ was told by a Producer that they were filming for the WWE app.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, imagine if this whole thing was just one big storyline to promote something....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is she new? She's getting jealous over communal dick? :ti

Punk is Missy Hyatt but with talent and a dick. The fuck is she getting territorial for?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The fuck is she getting territorial for?


that's the problem with dating 8th graders.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

I think they will do a title change just to see the reaction it will get. 

Its not like it matters anyway. They can put it back on her, on the next show.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Why would she act jealous of CM Punk for a WWE app shoot, an curse her out? They don't curse on WWE programs, and she and Punk don't have an on screen relationship.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread is just a series of AJ marks standing up for AJ and AJ haters insulting her...a lot of the time not even for the actual topic in question, with a load of 'new information' on a topic which nobody seems to have much of an idea about. Seems fairly pointless.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread has become completely cringe-worthy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> This thread is just a series of AJ marks standing up for AJ and AJ haters insulting her...a lot of the time not even for the actual topic in question, with a load of 'new information' on a topic which nobody seems to have much of an idea about. Seems fairly pointless.


Pretty much what everything comes down to these days. No legitimate discussion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So now AJ was set up by Beadle and a random producer. I don't know what's worse, this high school mickey mouse bullshit back and forth or the fact that it's still more interesting then the title match on the ppv tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's amazing how the dirtsheets are running to the aid of both AJ and Punk. Why isn't this level of reporting used for other wrestlers?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> Why would she act jealous of CM Punk for a WWE app shoot, an curse her out? They don't curse on WWE programs, and she and Punk don't have an on screen relationship.


was just about to say the same thing. none of that story makes sense, she obviously got super jealous and threw a hissy fit. (if the report has any truth in it and isn't made up bs)
tonight will be interesting hopefully nattie takes the title off her, she doesn't deserve it if she acts like that in public.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

CM Punk is the John Kennedy of wrestling. He "just can't help it".


----------



## Wrestling Love (Jun 16, 2013)

If you're a jealous, possessive, insecure little girl, it's probably not a good idea to get involved with a known sleaze-bucket womanizer like C.M. Punk. Then again, A.J.'s a known whore.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Watch this thread getting more pages than the TLC discussion thread


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Wat? I dont think AJ is this stupid to risk her career like this? Unless this is kayfabe.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MrAxew said:


> Wat? I dont think AJ is this stupid to risk her career like this? Unless this is kayfabe.


she's not kayfabe dating CM Punk.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope they fire her useless ass. Actually I wish they would scrap the entire division and keep divas on their shitty new show.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fiasco said:


>


He's a mark.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> So the day doesn't symbolize the day she won the divas title yet it does symbolize the day she won the divas title?
> 
> Also, taking a shot at my intelligence yet misspelling multiple words :ti


English is not my natural language so whatever. Mistakes will be made every once in a while. My english is much better than your second language, if you even know one. If you can't understand the real meaning behind the tattoo, then yes you are dumb.



vanboxmeer said:


> Actually it symbolizes her once again being a try-hard who has to overcompensate to people that "she's serious, guys". Hence why the moment she got it, she just had to showcase and broadcast it to the rest of the world. Unlike other people who get their kayfabe accomplishments and keep it to themselves and celebrate with it prviately rather than using it as another tool to get themselves over.





vanboxmeer said:


> She plastered it all over her twitter the day she got it and blurted it out on commentary the same week to all to the television audience. And she's supposed to be a heel, but would rather win brownie points playing a face whose "devoted and all about dis business".


Yeah, because a heel can't love her job or her fans... I guess she should have taken a shot at the local sports team instead, that's the right way to build a compelling character...

Maybe I didn't explain myself correctly, but the tattoo doesn't commemorate her winning the divas title. *It's not the title that's meaningful for her, but the meaning behind her victory.* Being proud of her life accomplishments doesn't mean she's a mark, not that there's anything wrong with being a mark. Nobody judges people who are passionate about their other jobs. In wrestling however, for some reason, being proud of your job and your accomplishments somehow make you an idiot and it's all because of that stupid old-school "the business is a work, it's all about working the marks and conning them out of their money" mentality of yesteryear. It's not a real sport but, as in everything else, it takes real skill to succeed in it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling Love said:


> If you're a jealous, possessive, insecure little girl, it's probably not a good idea to get involved with a known sleaze-bucket womanizer like C.M. Punk. Then again, A.J.'s a known whore.


Someone really needs to tell this guy about this wonderful new concept of "kayfabe". He seems a little confused.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fiasco said:


>


How does he know all this though?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

From Richard Gray of WNW:

The incident was started by misinformation. I’m told AJ Lee was informed by a producer they wanted her to tape a segment with Beadle for the WWE App or to run on dot com. Lee, in-character, went over to Beadle to rehearse the segment. This is the point of contention.

We’re told Lee approached Beadle in the backstage area that was setup at the base. WWE officials were not aware of what was happening and apparently Beadle hadn’t been “smartened up” either. Information was then construed to company officials that Lee had inappropriately “flipped out” on Beadle, resulting in company officials berating her.

Lee was said to be unaware of what she had done wrong and was confused as to why she was being screamed at and was trying to explain the information relayed to her. The producer told AJ Lee the segment was cleared with Beadle and production. Beadle claimed she was unaware that a segment had been planned. This is when CM Punk got involved. Once Punk stepped in, things escalated and there was a lot of back and forth screaming with Punk “enraged.”

According to a source speaking under the condition of anonymity, Punk believed the producer and Beadle intentionally set AJ Lee up. He believed it was a situation where Beadle was doing it for the sake of publicity.

This is the reason for Beadle’s Tweets in regards to CM Punk that has resulted in some people believing there was some type of flirting going on and that AJ Lee was upset about it. I’m told that is simply not the case. Beadle is upset with CM Punk suggesting she was in some sort of conspiracy to set AJ Lee up to bolster her own fame.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie Bella making money for WWE with Total Divas. AJ embarrassing aforementioned company. Therefore, Bryan > Punk. :dazzler


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TheGoat said:


> Watch this thread getting more pages than the TLC discussion thread


AJ is a huge draw on this site, evidently. 

That thread that was made when she did the shoot promo got hundreds of pages.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

"CARELESSNESS"-


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Best4Bidness said:


> Brie Bella making money for WWE with Total Divas. AJ embarrassing aforementioned company. Therefore, Bryan > Punk. :dazzler


Nikki is the real star though. that would make it Cena > all the midgets


also someone brought up there not being a rational discussion in the thread or something. i find that hilarious. the rational discussion is being had. AJ embarrassed herself and the company. it's not our fault that her fans are irrationally trying to defend her pathetic actions.

"the haterz" are right in this case.

also can we stop with this Richard Gray geek. nobody gives a fuck about some copy and paste blogger pretending to have sources.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

From Richard Gray at WNW:

The incident was started by misinformation. I’m told AJ Lee was informed by a producer they wanted her to tape a segment with Beadle for the WWE App or to run on dot com. Lee, in-character, went over to Beadle to rehearse the segment. This is the point of contention.

We’re told Lee approached Beadle in the backstage area that was setup at the base. WWE officials were not aware of what was happening and apparently Beadle hadn’t been “smartened up” either. Information was then construed to company officials that Lee had inappropriately “flipped out” on Beadle, resulting in company officials berating her.

Lee was said to be unaware of what she had done wrong and was confused as to why she was being screamed at and was trying to explain the information relayed to her. The producer told AJ Lee the segment was cleared with Beadle and production. Beadle claimed she was unaware that a segment had been planned. This is when CM Punk got involved. Once Punk stepped in, things escalated and there was a lot of back and forth screaming with Punk “enraged.”

According to a source speaking under the condition of anonymity, Punk believed the producer and Beadle intentionally set AJ Lee up. He believed it was a situation where Beadle was doing it for the sake of publicity.

This is the reason for Beadle’s Tweets in regards to CM Punk that has resulted in some people believing there was some type of flirting going on and that AJ Lee was upset about it. I’m told that is simply not the case. Beadle is upset with CM Punk suggesting she was in some sort of conspiracy to set AJ Lee up to bolster her own fame.

You can look on his twitter too at @wnwdotcom


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Nikki is the real star though. that would make it Cena > all the midgets
> 
> 
> also someone brought up there not being a rational discussion in the thread or something. i find that hilarious. the rational discussion is being hand. AJ embarrassed herself in the company. it's not our fault that her fans are irrationally trying to defend her pathetic actions.
> ...


You seem like a troll now tbh but I'll tell you anyway that it is not rational discussion because no one actually knows what happened.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Richard Gray is writing fanfic as per usual. An actual reporter with actual sources Mike Johnson confirmed Meltzer's report:



> PWInsider confirmed this afternoon that Meltzer's report was accurate and that the company was extremely upset with Lee for several reasons, including unprofessional conduct with an invited guest of the company who works for WWE's NBC-Universal partner and because the incident took place at the Troops taping, which internally is considered one of the most important events of the year by Vince McMahon.
> 
> Beadle acknowledged the incident this afternoon on Twitter, writing in response to a pro-Lee fan, "Hon...it was done in front of company people. I didn't say a word. I thought it was a joke."
> 
> CM Punk, while not acknowledging the situation directly, wrote on Twitter on 12/12 the day after the taping, "It's difficult to always try to do business the proper way with a company that refuses to practice the same standards."



http://www.pwinsiderelite.com/article.php?id=82219&p=1

Anyone who doesn't believe the story needs their head checked at this stage.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> You seem like a troll now tbh but I'll tell you anyway that it is not rational discussion because no one actually knows what happened.


it seems more like you're trolling. you keep slamming the most credible journalist in the business with literally nothing to support your claim other than "i think" and "i heard"


still waiting for your evidence of Meltzer exaggerating things for "hits" on a premium audio show. lel


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Enjoy your time in the Superstars/Main Event doghouse, AJ.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

Richard Gray from a website this forum bans versus Uncle Dave and PWInsider.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> You seem like a troll now tbh but I'll tell you anyway that it is not rational discussion because no one actually knows what happened.


Right on the money. 
AJ Lee fans pretending like they know what happened.
AJ Lee haters pretending like they know what happened. 
Haters too happy, fans too mad. 

Rational discussion :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

Richard Gray. Yeah, legit source right here. :ti


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cm Punk acting like a white knight to save his girlfriend is beautiful. 






Hope he'll enjoy the beating from The Shield tonight :HHH2


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> But her 1 million twitter followers! That's a lot more important, son.


Damn you really come off as desperate sometimes. First of all, there's no way WWE is going to make six times as much their current TV deal. That report is ludicrous. But believing in those figures is not why you sound stupid, it's your insinuation that AJ acting like an idiot in front of Michelle Beadle (someone who, despite talented, is clearly not a priority for NBC, otherwise she wouldn't be stuck doing that stupid show that nobody watches) is going to harm WWE and their relationship with network companies to the point where it eventually will make WWE lose millions of dollars in revenue fpalm


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

Pointless to make a thread discussing something that people are currently discussing in a much larger thread.



And I always heard WNW was not credible. So, making a thread about it isn't going to make him anymore reliable.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> Right on the money.
> AJ Lee fans pretending like they know what happened.
> AJ Lee haters pretending like they know what happened.
> Haters too happy, fans too mad.
> ...


not pretending i know. i'm taking the word of credible voices in the media and not some random wordpress blogger. one side is rational, the other side is rabid as per usual on AJ Lee.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

AJ is losing that belt tonight to Nattie, and tomorrow night, she's gonna get rolled up by Eva Marie.

What can I say?!? It's what's best for business. :hhh2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

napalmdestruction said:


> *Damn you really come off as desperate sometimes*. First of all, there's no way WWE is going to make six times as much their current TV deal. That report is ludicrous. But believing in those figures is not why you sound stupid, it's your insinuation that AJ acting like an idiot in front of Michelle Beadle (someone who, despite talented, is clearly not a priority for NBC, otherwise she wouldn't be stuck doing that stupid show that nobody watches) is going to harm WWE and their relationship with network companies to the point where it eventually will make WWE lose millions of dollars in revenue fpalm


Ironic, because that's exactly how AJ Lee marks come off.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

From Richard Gray of WNW and on twitter @wnwdotcom:

The incident was started by misinformation. I’m told AJ Lee was informed by a producer they wanted her to tape a segment with Beadle for the WWE App or to run on dot com. Lee, in-character, went over to Beadle to rehearse the segment. This is the point of contention.

We’re told Lee approached Beadle in the backstage area that was setup at the base. WWE officials were not aware of what was happening and apparently Beadle hadn’t been “smartened up” either. Information was then construed to company officials that Lee had inappropriately “flipped out” on Beadle, resulting in company officials berating her.

Lee was said to be unaware of what she had done wrong and was confused as to why she was being screamed at and was trying to explain the information relayed to her. The producer told AJ Lee the segment was cleared with Beadle and production. Beadle claimed she was unaware that a segment had been planned. This is when CM Punk got involved. Once Punk stepped in, things escalated and there was a lot of back and forth screaming with Punk “enraged.”

According to a source speaking under the condition of anonymity, Punk believed the producer and Beadle intentionally set AJ Lee up. He believed it was a situation where Beadle was doing it for the sake of publicity.

This is the reason for Beadle’s Tweets in regards to CM Punk that has resulted in some people believing there was some type of flirting going on and that AJ Lee was upset about it. I’m told that is simply not the case. Beadle is upset with CM Punk suggesting she was in some sort of conspiracy to set AJ Lee up to bolster her own fame.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jolly obby said:


> TIL if AJ retains tonight she'll be the longest reigning divas champion in history.
> 
> Too bad she fucked herself over :ti


That's wrong unless you're assuming she's not defending it again until the Royal Rumble or something


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:angel


Charmqn said:


> From Richard Gray of WNW and on twitter @wnwdotcom:
> 
> The incident was started by misinformation. I’m told AJ Lee was informed by a producer they wanted her to tape a segment with Beadle for the WWE App or to run on dot com. Lee, in-character, went over to Beadle to rehearse the segment. This is the point of contention.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting some made up crap for the 5th time in the last 2 pages. yall clinging hard to anything at this point.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice to see Meltzer is just associating Punk's tweet with AJ Lee when it could very well do with something else (even kayfabe - shocking I know). Especially as he posted that hilarious app picture this month.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> From Richard Gray of WNW and on twitter @wnwdotcom:
> 
> The incident was started by misinformation. I’m told AJ Lee was informed by a producer they wanted her to tape a segment with Beadle for the WWE App or to run on dot com. Lee, in-character, went over to Beadle to rehearse the segment. This is the point of contention.
> 
> ...


Posting the same thing over & over doesn't make it more credible.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol looks like the Divas division is gonna slip into obscurity via Nataylia small package this sunday :lmao 


I feel bad for AJ honestly. Oh well, jobbing out your only credible diva is obviously the only way to make your point and feelings heard :vince


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Can't believe the marks are defending this cunt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Jolly obby said:


> AJ is a huge draw on this site, evidently.
> 
> That thread that was made when she did the shoot promo got hundreds of pages.


Yep, AJ constantly gets bigger threads than people's released threads, that pipe bomb did and this thread will soon surpass Mickie James and co.'s release thread, and it took there's 2 weeks to reach those pages, pipe bomb was only 2 days and this thread is only hours.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/502415-breaking-news-wwe-stars-released.html
I can only imagine if AJ was released.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

gotta love people for turning this thread into a lets bash AJ for her tattoo thread.....AJ said in an interview that when she was younger either her mom or her sister (dont remember which one) would get tattoos and asked AJ if she would ever get one AJ said she would only get one if it was for something really important to her and then when she decided to become a wrestler her goal was to making it to the WWE and if she would win the title there she would get a tattoo to commemorate it....So that is why she got the tattoo and it looks the way it looks because she wanted it to showcase how much of a struggle it was to get where she is....

I dont know why people concern themselves with this whole tattoo thing and honestly its pretty shitty to shit on someone's accomplishments and say that it isnt important when it clearly is important too her and it really should be....Even if WWE is scripted ever diva in the back should work their asses off to try to be champion....I applaud her heart and passion for the business because the said truth it seems like most of the divas on the roster dont give a shit about being pro wrestlers, all they want to do is get on tv and hope the WWE get be their gateway to bigger and better things...

Also not sure what the really story is but if that Richard Gray's story is right then it does explain Punk's twitter about company not following their own standards.... If it is not right then I have no idea what Punk's post is about...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deptford said:


> lol looks like the Divas division is gonna slip into obscurity via Nataylia small package this sunday :lmao
> 
> 
> I feel bad for AJ honestly. Oh well, jobbing out your only credible diva is obviously the only way to make your point and feelings heard :vince


In WWE's eyes, the Bellas are the credible ones. The title means nothing, it all the reality show


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

Seriously there are so many people who can't tell the difference between a credible source and a non-credible one.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Believing some guy named after a color over Dave Meltzer?

:ti

Sorry, but no.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Deptford said:


> lol looks like the Divas division is gonna slip into obscurity via Nataylia small package this sunday :lmao


'This Sunday' is also known as today, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

To be fair, Michelle Beadle was prolly tryna fuck.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

That report from that nobody sounds literally unbelievable.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Guessing Punk doesn't love crazy chicks all that much now huh?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many of you guys are cuttinf yourselves right now?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess this means she's going to drop her Title soon. Such a shame. The Chick Magnet Punk sure has his way with women. He can get them angry easily in public.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> How many of you guys are cuttinf yourselves right now?


#cutforAJ


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Deptford said:


> your only credible diva


LOL, No.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol. Now she was setup and tricked by a producer, eh? :lmao:lmao:lmao

AJ Lee fans are hilarious. So, you mean to tell me that AJ Lee is not immature enough to go off on a woman just for speaking to her man but she's stupid enough to get tricked by a producer into giving that same profanity laced tirade in front of WWE & NBC Officials?

Da haterz don't even have to try and :berried AJ Lee. She and her marks do a marvelous job of that on their own.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Addition detail from Mike Johnson



> However, the word making the way among wrestlers backstage at TLC today was that Lee approached Beadle not out of jealousy but because Beadle had spoken to Punk in a disrespectful manner.
> 
> The version wrestlers have been passing around is that Lee approached Beadle after Beadle had a conversation with CM Punk, not during a conversation between the two.
> 
> ...


http://www.pwinsiderelite.com/article.php?id=82219&p=1


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> :angel
> 
> thanks for posting some made up crap for the 5th time in the last 2 pages. yall clinging hard to anything at this point.


you're a thousand times more invested in this than any aj fan is, you've been lurking this thread all day


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

53 pages in one day Damn!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*










This guy :renee


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

TEWA said:


> Anyone who doesn't believe the story needs their head checked at this stage.


It's not "not believing in the story". It's "not knowing the details, and feeling uncomfortable judging conduct based on a partial story". 

As long as no one can tell me WHY AJ did what she did (the events leading up to the situation) and/or WHAT exactly Punk meant in his tweet after (his comment doesn't fit the narrative) I'm simply not comfortable shaking my head at her, Beadle, Punk, the WWE, or the guy that got them all Coffee that morning. Especially that guy. 

And that's where the problem lies for me. Because others seem to have no problem filling in the gaps in a negative/positive way, based on their liking or disliking of the people involved. It's just silly...



JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> not pretending i know. i'm taking the word of credible voices in the media and not some random wordpress blogger. one side is rational, the other side is rabid as per usual on AJ Lee.


See the above posted. I'm NOT, I repeat, NOT, pretending like that blogger's story is somehow more accurate than the original story, because it sounds totally made up. Nor am I a blind AJ Lee mark (I do enjoy her work, but don't blindly mark for anyone really). But the original story leaves me with questions nobody seems to be able to answer. And until someone does, I think a "rational" discussion is simply not possible. You clearly disagree, so let me ask you this: your disliking of AJ Lee aside (and try to come at this from a neutral perspective for a sec), if AJ "simply" had a jealous gf from hell bitch-out out of nowhere, no, ifs, ends and buts about it, then how do I interpret Punk's tweet? How do I go from a non-provoked, unprofessional jealous rage to "WWE is unprofessional" without throwing logic completely out the window? 

Honestly, answer me that, because I can't seem to make that leap...


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

TEWA said:


> Addition detail from Mike Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsiderelite.com/article.php?id=82219&p=1


I would prefer to believe this version of the story.

Honestly, it's the version that makes the most sense if you read the reaction of everyone involved.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Yep, AJ constantly gets bigger threads than people's released threads, that pipe bomb did and this thread will soon surpass Mickie James and co.'s release thread, and it took there's 2 weeks to reach those pages, pipe bomb was only 2 days and this thread is only hours.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/502415-breaking-news-wwe-stars-released.html
> I can only imagine if AJ was released.


just for you personally

Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC. 

and that Woman works for NBC in a high position. Not to mention AJ is divas champion. IF you think vince is gonna risk a 560-840 million dollar deal a year just slip away like that and not let aj get punished because of a bunch of marks on the the internet like that your mistaken. That's like vince losing 5 to 8 cenas because of aj(cena generates 100 million a year)


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> 53 pages in one day Damn!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


GOAT


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

"I've talked to several there. Everything is damage control now. According to more than one there, she cussed out Beadle and they were very upset, partially because Beadle was brought in as a host and it was a show when they were trying to put their best foot forward, saying it was a bigger deal because it was Tribute to the Troops. Four different people today and one last night including one person who got it from top management explained it the same way.

Even one person trying to defend her admitted she was way out of line and nuts, but said she overreacted because she knew Punk and Beadle had a short-lived deal.

It's way bigger than I reported last night as of 1 p.m. Central time in Houston. It is the story in the locker room, even backstage people who aren't usually talking about such things are are all talking about it."

- Uncle Dave.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Eva Maries ring gear > an AJ mark's life


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Now, Mike Johnson's report actually seems like the truth.


So, that's 2 people (credible journalists) with different reports than Dick Gray and that's the guy people want to believe?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

krai999 said:


> just for you personally
> 
> Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC.
> 
> and that Woman works for NBC in a high position. Not to mention AJ is divas champion. IF you think vince is gonna risk a 560-840 million dollar deal a year just slip away like that and not let aj get punished because of a bunch of marks on the the internet like that your mistaken. That's like vince losing 5 to 8 cenas because of aj(cena generates 100 million a year)


You really think NBC would stop negotiations because of an argument backstage? They'd sooner turf Beadle on her arse than risk a lucrative opportunity with the WWE going to someone else.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

There's already a thread about this, you should of posted this in the main thread. Someone just posted in there more information coming from Mike Johnson. There's so many different stories about this, it's hard to know which one is the truth, if any.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If this is true, this is awesome, I hope she is forced to drop the belt and Punk leaves her pathetic ass. Good riddance, you stupid high school girl.










AJ wishing she had even half those tits.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

Whats up with the hieroglyphics between words


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

If it doesn't involve a death match between Gray and Meltzer, I'm not taking a side.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Richard Gray explains the Aj Lee incident...*

This again? What he's saying makes no sense at all. He sounds like a butthurt AJ mark who's trying to get people to stop hating on her.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

Beadle is hot.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Billy8383 said:


> Beadle is hot.


We certainly need a Beadle ASS pics/gifs thread.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk is a P.I.M.P


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't heard much from Beadle since her ESPN days but I recall that she is a pretty huge wrestling fan as well.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Sportsnation was the GOAT with Beadle and Cowherd


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> "I've talked to several there. Everything is damage control now. According to more than one there, she cussed out Beadle and they were very upset, partially because Beadle was brought in as a host and it was a show when they were trying to put their best foot forward, saying it was a bigger deal because it was Tribute to the Troops. Four different people today and one last night including one person who got it from top management explained it the same way.
> 
> Even one person trying to defend her admitted she was way out of line and nuts, but said she overreacted because she knew Punk and Beadle had a short-lived deal.
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bitch be crazy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> "I've talked to several there. Everything is damage control now. According to more than one there, she cussed out Beadle and they were very upset, partially because Beadle was brought in as a host and it was a show when they were trying to put their best foot forward, saying it was a bigger deal because it was Tribute to the Troops. Four different people today and one last night including one person who got it from top management explained it the same way.
> 
> Even one person trying to defend her admitted she was way out of line and nuts, but said she overreacted because she knew Punk and Beadle had a short-lived deal.
> 
> ...


There's no way she retains and she could even be in deeper water if true.

Disclaimer: I'm an AJ fan but not to the point where I won't capitalize on the anger of her sexually repressed super marks ITT. Carry on, this is great.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread is all kinds of hilarious :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Source?


The source is under the the report brah.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my.. A 22 page thread with the possibility of AJ Haters vs. AJ Marks?


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

The Mike Johnson version makes a lot of sense.

If AJ really went over to Beadle to tell her she'd have problems if she was rude to Punk, that explains why Beadle said on twitter that she thought what AJ did was a joke and "cute".

WWE gets mad at AJ for being unprofessional and confronting guest Michelle Beadle; Punk gets mad at WWE for not protecting their own in detriment of "celebrities" and Beadle cuts ties with Punk.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

napalmdestruction said:


> The Mike Johnson version makes a lot of sense.
> 
> If AJ really went over to Beadle to tell her she'd have problems if she was rude to Punk, that explains why Beadle said on twitter that she thought what AJ did that was a joke and that what she did was "cute".
> 
> WWE gets mad at AJ for being unprofessional and confronting guest Michelle Beadle; Punk gets mad at WWE for not protecting their own in detriment of "celebrities" and Beadle cuts ties with Punk.


It's the most logical version up to date..


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

How bizarre. This girl torpedoed her own fucking career. That's not easy to do.

And if Punk actually went complaining that AJ didn't mean it and she was "in character", then he's a fucking dope too. Of all the girls he's been with he decides SHE is the one to hitch himself to of all people?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Will we look back on today years from now as the birth of 4MB? :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Fiasco said:


> you're a thousand times more invested in this than any aj fan is, you've been lurking this thread all day


i'm far more invested in the people acting like Dave Meltzer is on the same level as Ricky Grey.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TEWA said:


> Addition detail from Mike Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsiderelite.com/article.php?id=82219&p=1


This sounds fairly logical compared to the others.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd be shocked if they switched up the result this late in the game to teach AJ a lesson

:woolcock just adding this emote cuz it's awesome


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

NEEDS MORE SCRILLA.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, Vince hasn't done shit yet TLC seems more appealing.

The ol' man still got it :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Defending Punk's honor from meanie Beadle who is always inappropriate.. which Punk gets a kick out of hence why they're homies :lmao
This bitch :lmao


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

maybe punk and aj need to start drinking. i doubt they can get any more trashy as it is, and it might help them relax


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Defending Punk's honor from meanie Beadle who is always inappropriate.. which Punk gets a kick out of hence why they're homies :lmao
> This bitch :lmao


Wouldn't surprise me if they marry. After plowing his way through every breathing woman in the wrestling world, he may have found his match. A fellow emo nutjob who he can have debates with over which Sonic the Hedgehog game was the best.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

At the end of the day NBC Universal makes the WWE more money in one year then AJ will ever make for them in her entire career. So if Beadle is pissed and complains to the NBC top honchos, you can bet your ass Vince will do what it takes to keep them happy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

zimonk said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they marry. After plowing his way through every breathing woman in the wrestling world, he may have found his match. A fellow emo nutjob who he can have debates with over which Sonic the Hedgehog game was the best.


i doubt it. he's just coasting and biding his time until Paige or Jojo turn 21.

btw if Punk was really butthurt over some perceived Beadle slight then he should probably retire. he seems more delicate than your average bridezilla these days.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

zimonk said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they marry. After plowing his way through every breathing woman in the wrestling world, he may have found his match. A fellow emo nutjob who he can have debates with over *which Sonic the Hedgehog game was the best.*


The original, duh.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Zeppex said:


> At the end of the day NBC Universal makes the WWE more money in one year then AJ will ever make for them in her entire career. So if Beadle is pissed and complains to the NBC top honchos, you can bet your ass Vince will do what it takes to keep them happy.


From her twitter, it doesn't even look like Michelle cares all that much.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Almost 24 pages.. Damn


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Please bring back Kelly Kelly fan for this thread, this is so epic


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Zeppex said:


> At the end of the day NBC Universal makes the WWE more money in one year then AJ will ever make for them in her entire career. So if Beadle is pissed and complains to the NBC top honchos, you can bet your ass Vince will do what it takes to keep them happy.


The WWE also make NBC a whole lot of money so I doubt Beadle crying like a baby will do much more than cause the NBC execs to facepalm.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Wow, this is really that big of a deal?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I knew Punk was soft but this is hilarious. Michelle Beadles upset him to the point where his girl had to make a scene for him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

GillbergReturns said:


> I knew Punk was soft but this is hilarious. Michelle Beadles upset him to the point where his girl had to make a scene for him.


given the way he's acting they should probably have AJ drop the Divas strap to him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Wow, this is really that big of a deal?


Yes :trips2


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Beadle saying punk got neutered by aj = best promo anyone's cut on him this year


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Bitches
Be 
Crazy


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

If the story is true Punk should be humiliated. The guy is a 35 year old man. He needs his nerd girlfriend to defend him? What'd she do walk up to Beadle with Guile's theme playing in the background?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> From her twitter, it doesn't even look like Michelle cares all that much.


This...

I do love following her...

I miss her on sportsnation..


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

jealousy.

btw....dating a bigamist guy, he dated daffney and tracy brooks at the same time, daffney didnt knew that, he cheated on maria, on beth with lita, and on lita with ....aj lee.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet it's Total Divas season 2 footage.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

4hisdamnself said:


> Please bring back Kelly Kelly fan for this thread, this is so epic


He goes by "markedfordeath" now. Husky Harris, The Ringmaster, KellyKellyFan, they are no more.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

zimonk said:


> If the story is true Punk should be humiliated. The guy is a 35 year old man. He needs his nerd girlfriend to defend him? What'd she do walk up to Beadle with Guile's theme playing in the background?


youre talking about a guy who loses his cool when a fat guy in the audience boos him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically AJ forgot that her name was AJ Lee. Not Shemeka from the hood with no home training thinking she going to earn hood points for defending her man. I wonder if she did a ghetto head shake boop while she was mildly threatening the chick while forgetting that she works for a professional company. I'm so calling her Shemeka for the next week or two.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> At the end of the day NBC Universal makes the WWE more money in one year then AJ will ever make for them in her entire career. So if Beadle is pissed and complains to the NBC top honchos, you can bet your ass Vince will do what it takes to keep them happy.


you have no idea
Forbes SportsMoney did a piece concerning the upcoming TV licensing deal WWE will presumably sign with NBC Universal. Bob Lorenz, Chris Bevilcqua, and Micheal Ozanian speculated that WWE could receive four to six times its current $140 million per year deal when they resign and point to WWE having three times as many annual gross rating points as NASCAR which recently signed a 10 year, $4.5 billion deal with NBC.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

Shattered Dreams said:


> maybe punk and aj need to start drinking. i doubt they can get any more trashy as it is, and it might help them relax


This made me so happy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 240 (74 members and 166 guests)

59 pages.

AJ Lee and CM Punk are the biggest draws in Wrestling Forum history.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So basically AJ forgot that her name was AJ Lee. Not Shemeka from the hood with no home training thinking she going to earn hood points for defending her man. I wonder if she did a ghetto head shake boop while she was mildly threatening the chick while forgetting that she works for a professional company. I'm so calling her Shemeka for the next week or two.


hard to have home training when you grew up homeless, allegedly.


:ti


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Zeppex said:


> At the end of the day NBC Universal makes the WWE more money in one year then AJ will ever make for them in her entire career. So if Beadle is pissed and complains to the NBC top honchos, you can bet your ass Vince will do what it takes to keep them happy.


Beadle is meaningless to NBC and she doesn't have any pull. If she did she wouldn't be hosting a show nobody cares about on NBC Sports. NBC paid her a fortune to leave ESPN, gave her a stupid co-host and an unfunny show (because everyone at NBC is a clueless idiot) and now she's there rotting away until she can leave and go somewhere where's she appreciated.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> hard to have home training when you grew up homeless, allegedly.
> 
> 
> :ti


Uncle D-Bry turned out pretty well being "homeless" for a decade.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Bitches
> Be
> Crazy












???


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Zeppex said:


> At the end of the day NBC Universal makes the WWE more money in one year then AJ will ever make for them in her entire career. So if Beadle is pissed and complains to the NBC top honchos, you can bet your ass Vince will do what it takes to keep them happy.


But she isn't pissed. You can go to her twitter right now and see that she thought AJ was making a joke of some kind.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Segageeknavarre said:


> 53 pages in one day Damn!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



240 viewing this thread. This is where all the cool kids hang out :renee

EDIT - beaten :renee


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

etched Chaos said:


> The original, duh.


sonic 3, actually. amazing gameplay and a killer soundtrack


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought there have been quotes from former wrestlers saying that Dave Meltzer is legit, and in fact does have sources/connections backstage?

Alot of people seem to just write him off though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn, she really is fucked in the head :lmao


I guess there's something to the good old "the best gimmicks are extensions of one's real personality" saying.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well we all knew AJ was a lunatic. Still would


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> *B*itches
> *B*e
> *C*razy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shemeka :lmao X a billion *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

For Punk's sake, I hope the story of AJ being a thirty bitch backstage is legit and not the story of AJ defending him because he got his feelings hurt.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> So basically AJ forgot that her name was AJ Lee. Not Shemeka from the hood with no home training thinking she going to earn hood points for defending her man. I wonder if she did a ghetto head shake boop while she was mildly threatening the chick while forgetting that she works for a professional company. I'm so calling her Shemeka for the next week or two.


I'm going to call her Britney.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So basically AJ forgot that her name was AJ Lee. Not Shemeka from the hood with no home training thinking she going to earn hood points for defending her man. I wonder if she did a ghetto head shake boop while she was mildly threatening the chick while forgetting that she works for a professional company. I'm so calling her Shemeka for the next week or two.


She doesn't have any rights to that name until she snatches a chick's weave and it becomes hood tumbleweed all up in the street.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ is the biiggest draw on this. Me and another dude on the AJ thread from the Slammy's have just been proved correct with yet another over 500 replied thread.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im lmao that this has 59 pages. this has more interest then the shitty ppv tonight hahaha.

anyway, im not even going to comment on this whole story because who really knows what happened ?

what i wanted 2 point out though is that 3 different "trusted" wrestling journalists have all put out reports on this incident and each 1 has a different version.

1. wrestling observer (meltzer)- aj basically is/was a jealous bitch and yelled at beadle in front of everyone for flirting with punk

2. wrestling news world (richard gray )- aj was told by a producer to do a segment with beadle and she was acting in character , but beadle thought she was shooting so a whole argument erupted with punk involved , again in front of everyone 

3. pwinsider (mike johnson)- beadle said something 2 punk that upset him, so aj confronted her privately after punk/beadle spoke not 2 do it again, and beadle went and told wwe officials after. 

my point is these are prob the top 3 most credible websites and each one has a diff version of this 1 story . so maybe in the future when they report something , it shouldnt be taken as the word of the bible . not saying their always wrong, but this should serve as an example that when somebody says " such and such reported it " that doesnt mean its true and should be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So, AJ is dropping the title tonight? Thank God she's wrestling Natalya and not a Bella.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> I thought there have been quotes from former wrestlers saying that Dave Meltzer is legit, and in fact does have sources/connections backstage?
> 
> Alot of people seem to just write him off though.


Only fellow geeks who see their Queen Bee being attacked and whose IQ involves the square root of -1 write him off in this case.

Got to trust some guy named after a color though. He's plugged in to the locker room.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Afterlife (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe the whore looking announcer chick was.. I dunno... being an unprofessional slut to CM Punk?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> 3. pwinsider (mike johnson)- beadle said something 2 upset that upset him, so aj confronted her privately after punk/beadle spoke not 2 do it, and beadle went and told wwe officials after.


In the johnson version, it wasn't private at all. The only point of contention is what was said


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

We know Punk loves to flirt all women, a Punk's girlfriend needs to be liberal like Amy Dumas.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Afterlife said:


> Maybe the whore looking announcer chick was.. I dunno... being an unprofessional slut to CM Punk?


:kobe

Beadle has interviewed ACTUAL celebrities...people who matter....I've seen no reports on her being unprofessional.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> ???


BIG BLACK COCK


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

People wonder how Punk can pull all these women, i don't really think theres much of a secret as to why. Orton and Cena could probably do the same thing if they wanted but they don't cos they aren't interested in banging every female with a pulse.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> People wonder how Punk can pull all these women, i don't really think theres much of a secret as to why. Orton and Cena could probably do the same thing if they wanted but they don't cos they aren't interested in banging every female with a pulse.


Cena is like Cm Punk, Orton maybe, now he's divorced.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe
> 
> Beadle has interviewed ACTUAL celebrities...people who matter....I've seen no reports on her being unprofessional.


To be fair there was this big rumor.

http://deadspin.com/5827414/did-mic...get-fucked-after-the-espys-espn-wants-to-know

:side:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Now Punk had sex with Beadle too. What a legend.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL this thread.

IF aj is fire we riot.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> People wonder *how Punk can pull all these women*, i don't really think theres much of a secret as to why. Orton and Cena could probably do the same thing if they wanted but they don't cos they aren't interested in banging every female with a pulse.


what do you think the CM in CM Punk stand for? Chick Magnet?
unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> People wonder how Punk can pull all these women, i don't really think theres much of a secret as to why. Orton and Cena could probably do the same thing if they wanted but they don't cos they aren't interested in banging every female with a pulse.


Didn't Cena cheat on his wife?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Xapury said:


> LOL this thread.
> 
> IF aj is fire we riot.


Well.. She is a ...


wait for it..








A HOT HEAD..


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Cena cheat on his wife?


With a pornstar no less.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

krai999 said:


> what do you think the CM in CM Punk stand for?
> unk2


Ha true doesn't stand for chick magnet


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Cena cheat on his wife?


yeah, with kendra lust.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Cena cheat on his wife?


Yeah I'd like to know this too

Was it just a rumor or did Elizabeth actually believe the rock :side:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It sucks when stuff like this happens backstage and reflects on WWE's storylines on-air. I think it's pretty clear she's jobbing to Natalya tonight.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RFalcao said:


>


Nice.. hair.



chargebeam said:


> It sucks when stuff like this happens backstage and reflects on WWE's storylines on-air. I think it's pretty clear she's jobbing to Natalya tonight.


"Jobbing" is such a big word. But yeah, I marked her for a loss in the Forum Championships thread before this entire thing came to light as well. That title is going to the Pink and Black tonight, just hope it's a worthy match that really highlights both their skillsets.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

I do find it hilarious someone cited Orton and Cena as paragons of virtue when it comes to women. Cena cheated on his Wife with Kendra Lust (a pornstar) and Orton recently got divorced (his ex filed the divorce).


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Guys...guys. You have no near to fear. This was just for the WWE APP.

Aj Lee our Diva Savior is not in trouble.

https://twitter.com/wnwdotcom Has info saying this was a segment for the WWE APP.

However this seems weird. WWE TOLD her to act Crazy.

Richard Gray ‏@wnwdotcom 2h
[email protected] was TOLD by a producer they were filming a segment with Beadle for the WWE App. When Lee went to do AS SHE WAS TOLD, she got heat

[email protected] & @WWEAJLee were scheduled for a WWE App segment. Miscommunication and misinformation. 

Richard Gray ‏@wnwdotcom 3h
Anything you've read about Michelle Beadle & AJ Lee and Beadle "flirting" with CM Punk is complete and total BS

Richard Gray ‏@wnwdotcom 2h
The story is @WWEAJLee was told to do a segment, when she went to do it everyone acted like they didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> I do find it hilarious someone cited Orton and Cena as paragons of virtue when it comes to women. Cena cheated on his Wife with Kendra Lust (a pornstar) and Orton recently got divorced (his ex filed the divorce).


yeah what is next citing ric flair?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah what is next citing ric flair?


I'm waiting on the Krispen Wah mention.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

we know the wrestlers, superstars or divas, many of them are bigamist, mickie james dating kenny from spirit quad and having an affair with cena for example.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> To be fair there was this big rumor.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/5827414/did-mic...get-fucked-after-the-espys-espn-wants-to-know
> 
> :side:


It's pretty much been confirmed that Erin Andrews was the one spreading that lie. Because Beadle got to host ESPY's red carpet and Andrews was relegated to walking it and sitting in the crowd.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe
> 
> Beadle has interviewed ACTUAL *celebrities*...*people who matter*....I've seen no reports on her being unprofessional.


I found this hilarious as fuck. :allen1 :lol

On topic: The Johnson story sounds much more believable than the other 2. :lmao at WNW's story.
Can we just fucking give AJ her own section so the troll baiters and AJ nuthuggers can keep their petty shit somewhere else?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> yeah, with kendra lust.


Kendra Lust said she never met Cena :hmm:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Kendra Lust said she never met Cena :hmm:


She couldn't see him :cena2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Kendra Lust said she never met Cena :hmm:


She couldn't see him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JC00 said:


> It's pretty much been confirmed that Erin Andrews was the one spreading that lie. Because Beadle got to host ESPY's red carpet and Andrews was relegated to walking it and sitting in the crowd.


Oh wow, didn't know they were feuding. :lmao

Then they both ditched ESPN lol.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TheGmGoken said:


> Guys...guys. You have no near to fear. This was just for the WWE APP.
> 
> Aj Lee our Diva Savior is not in trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Kendra Lust said she never met Cena :hmm:


Cena met her on the gym.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ha true doesn't stand for chick magnet


 Honestly the creepiest fucking gif I've ever seen.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Kendra Lust said she never met Cena :hmm:


What do you mean, they even made a movie about it on brazzers. They wouldn't have made the movie without knowing all the facts first...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TheGoat said:


> She couldn't see him :cena2





etched Chaos said:


> She couldn't see him.



Should of seen both of that coming...




RFalcao said:


> Cena met her on the gymn


Got proof of that? Any reports or anything? Because I just did some research and Kendra admitted that the only time she's seen Cena was at a live event in the audience.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

napalmdestruction said:


> What do you mean, they even made a movie about it on brazzers. They wouldn't have made the movie without knowing all the facts first...


Yeah, just like how Chyna made a porno about a shit load of other wwe superstars.

Some producers may of just come up with the idea and it came with a shit load of money and Kendra Lust went for it. Cuz you know.. $$$

But then again, I don't kniow all the facts. We're just going with a shit load of facts that may or may not be true.


Meh, We're going off topic now :lol This topic is about AJ :HHH2


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So let me get this straight. Some reporter interviewed CM Punk and disrespected him like so many have in the past like John Stossel and Richard Belzer, and as a result AJ told her off? Good for her, shame she didn't give her an open hand slap...


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I buy the Richard Grey version of this story. And I wouldn't be shocked at all if someone told AJ to do this but didn't tell anyone else as a 'rib'. Based on what little I know about all of these people off screen, it's much easier to believe this version of the story then it is to believe they're all insane.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Can someone make a FAQ on this lol? Kinda hard to keep up.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> I thought there have been quotes from former wrestlers saying that Dave Meltzer is legit, and in fact does have sources/connections backstage?
> 
> Alot of people seem to just write him off though.


They want to think they are "in the know" and "too smart to be worked" so they go loldirtsheetsyoucan'ttrickme for everything.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Revil Fox said:


> I buy the Richard Grey version of this story. And I wouldn't be shocked at all if someone told AJ to do this but didn't tell anyone else as a 'rib'. Based on what little I know about all of these people off screen, it's much easier to believe this version of the story then it is to believe they're all insane.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

i have a gay sex Randy Orton/John Cena tumblr you might like too.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Am i the only person who finds this really funny, even as someone who prefers AJ to the other divas? 

She was losing the belt anyway, they've been burying her for weeks now, her flipping out at some reporter woman is just funny as fuck. Don't understand why Punk tried to defend her though, just surprised he hasn't moved on to another female WWE employee. 

My guess is Renee is up next, surprised he hasn't already tried.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol at there being three different stories going round. Never realised AJ was such a big deal!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Lol at there being three different stories going round. Never realised AJ was such a big deal!


one is the company side of the story, one is probably the cm punk side of the story and the other is just fan fic.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

What i get from this thread is that you guys are insane lol. Seriously, some of these comments are borderline weird/disturbing. 

Basically, their are 3 different versions: PWInsider expands on Uncle Dave's soap opera of a story, and Richard Grays version. You will believe what you think fits your perception of the people involved. In my eyes, I can believe Mike Johnson's report over anything. I don't think it was out of jealousy, and I believe that WWE treats celebrities like GODS, even though Michelle Beadle shouldn't even be consider a celebrity. Especially, when aI have to google the bitch. I can also see the wrestlers taking AJ's side on this.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Richard Gray ‏@wnwdotcom 49m
Just posted what Michelle Beadle Tweeted about the AJ Lee stuff. Does nothing to discredit what was told to me & I reported. #WWETLC
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More

Richard Gray ‏@wnwdotcom 2h
I can't begin to explain why some reports are what they are but I'm confident in the explanation I was given. Now preparing for #WWETLC
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More


Richard Gray ‏@wnwdotcom 2h
Getting a TON of Tweets about AJ/Michelle Beadle. I can't answer them all. I was told the story by someone with firsthand knowledge.
Expand

More tweets from Richard Gray. Basically telling everyone to agree what he say and there is no reason to not trust him. Hahah.. Bitch please. There already 12 different stories of this. Hell even WWE Bleacher Report got it's own story.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

You guys may hate AJ, but this bitch is keeping your damn interest. Evidence of this damn thread and people being thirsty for more gossip.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

aj is skinny and looks like a 12 years old girl


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

SnowballGold86 said:


> You guys may hate AJ, but this bitch is keeping your damn interest. Evidence of this damn thread and people being thirsty for more gossip.


She's in the WWE, she should keep our interest or she doesn't belong there. Unfortunately this story that's "keeping our interest" is embarrassing her and WWE. It's shit they don't want to deal with right now.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Yeah, just like how Chyna made a porno about a shit load of other wwe superstars.
> 
> Some producers may of just come up with the idea and it came with a shit load of money and Kendra Lust went for it. Cuz you know.. $$$
> 
> ...


It was a joke, obviously. It's a porn company ffs


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is an updated version of the story

http://pwinsider.com/article/82219/...-backstage-incident-the-entire-story.html?p=1

According to a witness, AJ never even raised her voice or cursed at Beadle. She confronted Beadle after she had finished talking with Punk.

In all fairness based on reports in the past about Beadle, it's not hard to believe she flipped out and falsely reported something to WWE. I'm saying this as a guy who doesn't like AJ>


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

SnowballGold86 said:


> You guys may hate AJ, but this bitch is keeping your damn interest. Evidence of this damn thread and people being thirsty for more gossip.



Everything in WWE is keeping our interest regardless if we hate them or not. Look at all the Cena hate threads, Khali talk, and Eve Marine talk.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

Methinks this thread will surpass all of The Shield threads....combined.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Bad For Business said:


> My guess is Renee is up next, surprised he hasn't already tried.


Renee's taken. Her boyfriend's name is Norm.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheGmGoken said:


> Everything in WWE is keeping our interest regardless if we hate them or not. Look at all the Cena hate threads, Khali talk, and Eve Marine talk.


Eve Marine. I can just imagine it.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> cursed at Beadle. She confronted Beadle after she had finished talking with Punk.
> 
> In all fairness based on reports in the past about Beadle, it's not hard to believe she flipped out and falsely reported something to WWE. I'm saying this as a guy who doesn't like AJ>


What reports are those?

And just because you say your a guy who doesn't like AJ doesn't mean it is true.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> i have a gay sex Randy Orton/John Cena tumblr you might like too.


To keep it straight, the two stories are:

1. Beadle was interviewing Punk in front of a number of WWE officials. AJ happened upon this large group of people and suddenly got super pissed off that Beadle, a TV personality who was there on official business, was talking to her boyfriend and freaked the fuck out. Completely ignoring the large group of WWE officials, she proceeded to rip into Beadle for doing her job. Punk then gets pissed off at WWE for...really no reason at all. If this version of the story is true, AJ deserved to be yelled at.

2. A WWE Official told AJ to act crazy for a segment on the WWE App or .com. AJ went to the location she was told to to see Beadle interviewing Punk and played her character as she was told to. There was a large group of WWE officials nearby, but they were not aware this was a segment and yelled at AJ. Punk got mad because he knew about the segment and they yelled at her without letting her explain what was happening. 

One of these stories is a fairly common, fairly rational explanation of miscommunication. 
The other story would require two of the people involved to be totally irrational and insane. 

I'm not saying the first story isn't true. It could be. What I'm saying is that the second story makes much more sense based on what little I know of the people involved off screen. I have a hard time buying the fact that AJ, who as far as any of us know has never shown any kind of crazy girlfriend jealousy before, and who loves the business so much the only tattoo on her entire body is the date she won her first WWE title, would suddenly develop an insane case of jealousy at the worst possible moment in front of the worst possible people.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Nightmare_SE said:


> So let me get this straight. Some reporter interviewed CM Punk and disrespected him like so many have in the past like John Stossel and Richard Belzer, and as a result AJ told her off? Good for her, shame she didn't give her an open hand slap...


This... That old skank should go back sucking NFL players dicks.

BTW last summer she posted that photo on twitter before deleted it a few minutes later










This happened when Punk was dating Lita, in July of this year but the relation was almost done.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RFalcao said:


> aj is skinny and looks like a 12 years old girl


Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> Renee's taken. Her boyfriend's name is Norm.


They broke up. She's dating a WWE superstar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Eve Marine. I can just imagine it.


Give her a mermaid gimmick


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

No new info in this thread then?


*abandons ship*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Nightmare_SE said:


> So let me get this straight. Some reporter interviewed CM Punk and disrespected him like so many have in the past like John Stossel and Richard Belzer, and as a result AJ told her off? Good for her, *shame she didn't give her an open hand slap*...


She should of done that, she would of got fired for sure.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

who's left? linda mcmahon?

cm punk needs to flirt linda too.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ejean830 said:


> They broke up. She's dating a WWE superstar.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who?

Lucky cunt.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Reading all the shit about Beadle...I wouldn't be shocked if she snitched on AJ after being confronted. 

Whatever, so many different versions of this story...If you guys want to believe AJ is a crazy bitch who deserves to be fired, then Mazol Tov. If you believe it was miscommunication or Beadle was being disrespectful, then good on you. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nightmare_SE said:


> So let me get this straight. Some reporter interviewed CM Punk and disrespected him like so many have in the past like John Stossel and Richard Belzer, and as a result AJ told her off? Good for her, shame she didn't give her an open hand slap...


:lmao
Beadle is a friend of Punk's. She's a wrestling mark and if she was a member of this forum, the guys would fawn over her because she has a puppet. 

An open hand slap over a "disrespectful" comment made by a close friend of his...:ti

What would the capes do if that open hand slap meant Joey Jeremiah getting fired? What would they do?


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Amber B said:


> :lmao
> Beadle is a friend of Punk's. She's a wrestling mark and if she was a member of this forum, the guys would fawn over her because she has a puppet.
> 
> An open hand slap over a "disrespectful" comment made by a close friend of his...:ti
> ...


They're not friends anymore. Beadle Tweeted that she lost a friend due to his "crazy girlfriend" the day after Tribute to the Troops.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

god i love this thread.

first it was a storyline, then it was a joke, then it was a conspiracy by the producers, then she was whiteknighting punk's butthurt little ass and now she was in the right because beadle disrespected the business


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel

The AJ fans change the story every 5 pages. First it was just a "joke gone wrong", then the producers set her up, now it's AJ confronted Beadle.

:drake1 :ti :kobe6

Edit: Ninja'd by scrilla


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You guys are on a roll today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> god i love this thread.
> 
> first it was a storyline, then it was a joke, then it was a conspiracy by the producers, then she was whiteknighting punk's butthurt little ass and now she was in the right because beadle disrespected the business


*That's AJ fan in a nutshell. These threads are fantastic.*


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> lel
> 
> The AJ fans change the story every 5 pages. First it was just a "joke gone wrong", then the producers set her up, now it's AJ confronted Beadle.
> 
> ...


Its not just AJ fans changing the story, its everyone here, and its every WWE gossip journalist that comes out with their own version of the story.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so AJ is getting fired? :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

celticjobber said:


> Renee's taken. Her boyfriend's name is Norm.


lol, like that matters.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> god i love this thread.
> 
> first it was a storyline, then it was a joke, then it was a conspiracy by the producers, then she was whiteknighting punk's butthurt little ass and now she was in the right because beadle disrespected the business


Even Russo couldn't book this shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

celticjobber said:


> They're not friends anymore. Beadle Tweeted that she lost a friend due to his "crazy girlfriend" the day after Tribute to the Troops.


Which meant they were still bros before Tattoo lost her shit.
Why is this so hard to understand?


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> so AJ is getting fired? :mark:


Unless she physically attacked that chick, I seriously doubt it. At most she'll drop the title tonight or tomorrow and either get jobbed out every week or disappear from TV for a month or two.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> To keep it straight, the two stories are:
> 
> 1. Beadle was interviewing Punk in front of a number of WWE officials. AJ happened upon this large group of people and suddenly got super pissed off that Beadle, a TV personality who was there on official business, was talking to her boyfriend and freaked the fuck out. Completely ignoring the large group of WWE officials, she proceeded to rip into Beadle for doing her job. Punk then gets pissed off at WWE for...really no reason at all. If this version of the story is true, AJ deserved to be yelled at.
> 
> ...


There is a third story 

AJ overheard Beadle making a disrespectful comment to Punk.

Later she confronted Beadle calmly without raising her voice or cursing as a witness said. She told Beadle her comment was disrespectful and not to do it again. Beadle overreacted and reported AJ to WWE Officials.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What would the capes do if that open hand slap meant Joey Jeremiah getting fired? What would they do?


Become instant TNA fans and say now the war is on since when TNA signed AJ. Game changer.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

do you think is she hot?


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Man, everyone here needs to go outside and see what reality looks like. This thread is pretty...sad lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RFalcao said:


>


This will never not be funny. It's on par with the Judas Devlin pulling a single white male on Jeff Hardy.

Creepy bitch bastards :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I highly doubt the Johnson, pwinsider, report is true, because Beadle and Punk have been friends since 2011 and she's a huge fan of him, has interviewed and hung out with him numerous times, and they tweet back and forth routinely. I highly doubt she would disrespect a friend of hers. Honestly that report can be proven wrong so fucking easily it's ridiculous. fpalm The Richard Gray one definitely makes the most sense, but hell maybe they are just doing an angle right now, and at Mania it will be AJ Lee vs Michelle Beadle?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SnowballGold86 said:


> Man, everyone here needs to go outside and see what reality looks like. This thread is pretty...sad lol


i prefer living in Richard Gray's fictional universe.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


:lol no she's not hot. Maybe if he looked a bit older she would be. She's definitely not ugly, she just looks really, really young.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> i prefer living in Richard Gray's fictional universe.


We all float down here...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread just shows that AJ haters care more about her than AJ marks do.

Except for Ungratefulness. :AJ


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That Beadle chick is pretty hot. Can't blame Punk for wanting to get up in that. I haven't read any of this thread so I assume that's what happened.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

she's 26, but she is really skinny and look much younger, but punk loves all women, rolf.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:ti at people still believing it's a work.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> There is a third story
> 
> AJ overheard Beadle making a disrespectful comment to Punk.
> 
> Later she confronted Beadle calmly without raising her voice or cursing as a witness said. She told Beadle her comment was disrespectful and not to do it again. Beadle overreacted and reported AJ to WWE Officials.


This also seems more plausible to me than AJ suddenly going Melina level crazy out of nowhere.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> i prefer living in Richard Gray's fictional universe.


Or Uncle Dave's universe? Or maybe Mike Johnson's reality?lol

Nobody will know what happen, too bad, so sad. AJ has moved on, Beadle has moved on, can we move on and just end this soap opera shit?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


Yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


No. Not at all


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> god i love this thread.
> 
> first it was a storyline, then it was a joke, then it was a conspiracy by the producers, then she was whiteknighting punk's butthurt little ass and now she was in the right because beadle disrespected the business


Somehow there was a brief bit of talk about Cena cheating with Kendra Lust too. Was confused when I got to that page...


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol Well this thread should keep me entertained until TLC tonight


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

get 1,000 by the end of TLC?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I changed my mind. Not a work. AJ is dropping the belt.

Can't wait for the butthurt in this thread. Gonna be lovely.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> :lol no she's not hot. Maybe if he looked a bit older she would be. She's definitely not ugly, she just looks really, really young.


Dat rack! :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


If you think she isn't either you are really faithful to a partner, blind, have really outlandish expectations, different taste, or a homosexual. No offense to any of the LGBT community. Then again I'm only a sophomore, so maybe you older guys like older-looking women. Now back to the thread topic, this story is either utter bullshit, a work, or a mistake on AJ's part. Either way, if she loses the title to any one other than Paige, Kaitlyn, or Emma, I'm officially done with that shit-stock of a division.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't get the jokes about AJ looking like a kid. To me, she looks in her mid-late 20's. She's got nothing on Renee, but she's still hot nonetheless.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*I'VE READ EVERY SINGLE POST OF THIS THREAD AND I'VE COME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT MICHELLE BEADLE IS A STUPID BITCH AND AJ IS THE GREATEST WOMAN TO EVER BE INVOLVED IN PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.*


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

AJ is gorgeous young woman, and if you don't think so, then your blind. You don't have to be attracted to her, but you can't deny that she is a beautiful young lady.

And, I learned from the WWE fandom is that you guys will turn on someone quickly. Gives me whiplash.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Which one is AJ, again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

richyque said:


> Dat rack! :mark:











Where?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> If you think she isn't either you are really faithful to a partner, blind, have really outlandish expectations, different taste, or a homosexual. No offense to any of the LGBT community. Then again I'm only a sophomore, so maybe you older guys like older-looking women. Now back to the thread topic, this story is either utter bullshit, a work, or a mistake on AJ's part. Either way, if she loses the title to any one other than Paige, Kaitlyn, or Emma, I'm officially done with that shit-stock of a division.


Why? Because you find her attractive? That doesn't mean everyone else is going to find her attractive. she's 4'10 and is flat all around. She has a cute face, that's it. She has the body of a 14 year old boy, just look at that picture.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> Which one is AJ, again?












Seriously you sound like a fucking dumbass


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder if this rumour was made by an AJ fan when it was leaked she was dropping the title...

SHE ONLY LOSTS CAUSE OF BEASELS!
:matt


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> If you think she isn't either you are really faithful to a partner, blind, have really outlandish expectations, different taste, or a homosexual.


Thanks for pointlessly listing all the reasons why someone wouldn't find her attractive.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> Which one is AJ, again?


The one where if you bang her, you won't be doing time with that Sandusky status.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> The one where if you bang her, you won't be doing time with that Sandusky status.


So, neither?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> Melina is still waiting for that Mania match against Trish too. Her "kayfabing" was just a joke, guys.


What are you talking about? The story that came out of that Wrestlemania was that:

A.) Melina and other Divas (the Bellas were reportedly rather pissed too) were mad because the original plan for the Divas at Wrestlemania was a multi-Diva tag match (guaranteeing most of the girls WM payday money), not Trish and Snooki vs Laycool. There was not a report that Trish and Melina got into it. Worse, Trish puts NO ONE over (not even Laycool who have been dominating the division at the time).

B.) Morrison wasn't all that happy with Trish because they disagreed on how to put the match together. Trish wanted to spotlight hog and Morrison thought that as Snooki was the actual celebrity, she should get the big spot. Matters were not helped when the match apparently got cut for time. It seems like Trish pulled "rank" and ended up dominating a match while two of the best workers in the company did one little spot and Laycool looked like idiots.

C.) While there was speculation prior to some interview Trish had, Trish used that interview to break all this drama open, not downplay it as you claimed earlier. 

Now, back on topic. Regardless if it were a joke or not, it was poorly thought out and in bad taste. If this is true, AJ, as champion, should know and do better. I would totally understand having her drop the title as punishment.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

So Beadle just tweeted that she thought it was a joke, and everyone needs to move on from this LAME story. and its all over.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Seriously you sound like a fucking dumbass


I apologize.



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> The one where if you bang her, you won't be doing time with that Sandusky status.


Doesn't help me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Beadle just tweeted this



> (1/4) Once and once only: I've known CM Punk for years. Considered him a friend. When I saw him at the arena, I said 'hey f&$?face'. The
> 
> (2/4) exact same way I talk to everyone. His girlfriend was no where near this. And I kept walking along with my assistant and two members
> 
> ...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


"Do you think is she hot?"

I think yes, is she.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

combolock said:


> get 1,000 by the end of TLC?


1500 if she lost the title


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


This rack, amber.:mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Almost 75 pages :ti


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SnowballGold86 said:


> So Beadle just tweeted that she thought it was a joke, and everyone needs to move on from this LAME story. and its all over.


she said she thought it was a joke. clearly it wasn't though.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

Love Beadles' tweets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowT2 (Nov 20, 2004)

So Beadle says she thought it was a joke, and then proceeded to report the joke to WWE officials?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Almost 75 pages :ti


Yep, AJ constantly gets bigger threads than people's released threads, that pipe bomb did and this thread has surpassed Mickie James and co.'s release thread, and it took there's 2 weeks to reach those pages, pipe bomb was only 2 days and this thread is only hours.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/502415-breaking-news-wwe-stars-released.html
I can only imagine if AJ was released. GOAT


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some of you need to lighten up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't know who Beadle was before this, but I'm now a fan. I hope Punk cheats with her next.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SnowballGold86 said:


> So Beadle just tweeted that she thought it was a joke, and everyone needs to move on from this LAME story. and its all over.


For a guy who keeps reminding us it's a lame story and we need to go outside, you sure do keep coming back to it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if AJ gets released WWE can shoot her out of a cannon like ESPN did to Beadle.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

richyque said:


> This rack, amber.:mark:


Hell Yeah! Can't stand how if I make a joke people take it seriously. And why is this thread so big? AJ haters are worse than her biggest marks.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> she said she thought it was a joke. clearly it wasn't though.


whatever everyone wants to believe, believe and have a good night sleep. But, like Beadle said, its a ridiculously lame story that gets blown up for fun and needs to die.

I want to see this match between Natalya/AJ, and I hope its 10+ minutes.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

It is odd there are some AJ haters who've been posted up in this thread for hours constantly trying to "prove" their negative opinions on AJ to someone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShadowT2 said:


> So Beadle says she thought it was a joke, and then proceeded to report the joke to WWE officials?


She didn't need to report a thing when it was done right in front of officials. 

Punk was on his rag (understandable, most of us girls are on the same cycle right now), didn't like being called a fuck face by his friend, his bitch ass ran to Tattoo and lamented, Tattoo ended up looking like a fool while confronting Beadle.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

ShadowT2 said:


> So Beadle says she thought it was a joke, and then proceeded to report the joke to WWE officials?


She literally said in her tweets that members of wwe's PR team were present during the confrontation. She didn't report anything, it happened in front of wwe staff.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> This thread just shows that AJ haters care more about her than AJ marks do.





IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Hell Yeah! Can't stand how if I make a joke people take it seriously. And why is this thread so big? AJ haters are worse than her biggest marks.














RFalcao said:


> do you think is she hot?


Yep.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Dro said:


>


So, according to M Beadle, this whole thing was instigated because Punk took offence to be called Fuckface :lol

I like Punk as a worker but WTF.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So Punk tattled? I mean otherwise, how does AJ learn about the fuckface comment? LMAO


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Wait, so she called punk fuck face and he went and told AJ on her? am I reading this right?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk is such a whiny bitch.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> So Punk tattled? I mean otherwise, how does AJ learn about the fuckface comment? LMAO


Aj could easily have been about but not within sight of Beadle, hears Punk being called 'fuckface' and goes off on one. Bitches be crazy after all. I doubt Punk would get PMS if she's been calling him 'fuckface' for years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I continue to be amazed at the length of AJ Lee threads. I'm not someone who likes or dislikes her, so I have no dog in these fights. Just amazed at how many posts her threads get.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I mean. I'm not going to justify AJ completely. However, few things. 

If someone walked up to my girl friend, had no idea who he was, yelled "Hey, fuck face." or something along those lines to her when she was already stressed out? I'd probably jump in too. 

Then again, I can also see how it's only their business, and you should let things roll out. Part of me thinks AJ was just trying to be dedicated, the other part of me thinks AJ should've minded her own business. 

That being said, if they try to bury AJ after the things other superstars have done ON SCREEN, while she did something back screen to someone I had no idea about up until now, they're crazy. 

There's alot worse she could've done. It could've been easily ignored if Michelle kept it to herself and the people involved and not put it on Twitter, or if sources would've kept their damn mouths shut as well. That being said, I still don't see any of the casual fans getting word of any of this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's what this thread needed, jumping to more conclusions!


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

reyfan said:


> Wait, so she called punk fuck face and he went and told AJ on her? am I reading this right?


That's the only you can read those tweets, well that someone told AJ that Punk had been called Fuckface anyway(I assumed it to be Punk). Sounds weird if Punk and Michelle Beadle are friends


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ungratefulness said:


> Yep, AJ constantly gets bigger threads than people's released threads, that pipe bomb did and this thread has surpassed Mickie James and co.'s release thread, and it took there's 2 weeks to reach those pages, pipe bomb was only 2 days and this thread is only hours.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/502415-breaking-news-wwe-stars-released.html
> I can only imagine if AJ was released. GOAT


:lmao This has to be the most tragic post in WF history, congrats.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:ti @ Punk getting his panties in a bunch. Well, we now know who has the balls in the couple.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This is hilarious.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> That's what this thread needed, jumping to more conclusions!


It really does though.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

So this is just CM Punk getting his jimmies rustled?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If a news personality said "hey fuckface" and kept walking, why the hell would you flip out? Is there something I'm missing.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

:clap To people drawing conclusions off her tweets alone. 

Because you know damn well if she did anything wrong, she'd surely tweet about it herself.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

So, who's gonna ask her if Punk tattled? lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> I continue to be amazed at the length of AJ Lee threads. I'm not someone who likes or dislikes her, so I have no dog in these fights. Just amazed at how many posts her threads get.


I'm in your boat when in comes to being perplexed by the longevity of threads pertaining to her.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It really does though.


I'm pretty sure there's a missing piece of the puzzle in here somewhere.

But that's not gonna stop the ignorance from flowing strong in here.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

AJ is doomed and here is why: She probably thought she was making some kind of power-play like the Bella twins hooking up with a main eventer to help protect her career. The difference is though she has no friends in high places within the company except Punk, and Punk is notorious for being a "grass is greener" type of dude where once he's been with a girl a while, he drops her like a bad habit the second something better comes along.

Case in point, he left Lita for AJ (the same Lita AJ claimed was her idol, thats pretty sleazy in itself that she stole her idol's guy). So, once Punk is tired of AJ he'll leave her for someone else the same way, and like Beth Phoenix she'll likely be released after that point because keeping her around isn't worth the drama.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a missing piece of the puzzle in here somewhere.
> 
> But that's not gonna stop the ignorance from flowing strong in here.


Yeah, her story doesn't sound one-sided at all.

"I JUST CALLED SOME GUY WHO I THOUGHT WAS A FRIEND FUCKFACE, AND THEN I WALKED AWAY AND I GOT YELLED AT. THAT'S TOTALLY THE WHOLE STORY."

10/10 believable story.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> AJ is doomed and here is why: She probably thought she was making some kind of power-play like the Bella twins hooking up with a main eventer to help protect her career. The difference is though she has no friends in high places within the company except Punk, and Punk is notorious for being a "grass is greener" type of dude where once he's been with a girl a while, he drops her like a bad habit the second something better comes along.
> 
> Case in point, he left Lita for AJ (the same Lita AJ claimed was her idol, thats pretty sleazy in itself that she stole her idol's guy). So, once Punk is tired of AJ he'll leave her for someone else the same way, and like Beth Phoenix she'll likely be released after that point because keeping her around isn't worth the drama.


Only one of the Bella twins is dating a guy with pull, Brie sorta lucked out with her sister taking it up the arse from Juan Cenah. If AJ was dating D-Bry her powerplay would fail too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SideburnGuru said:


> Yeah, her story doesn't sound one-sided at all.
> 
> "I JUST CALLED SOME GUY WHO I THOUGHT WAS A FRIEND FUCKFACE, AND THEN I WALKED AWAY AND I GOT YELLED AT. THAT'S TOTALLY THE WHOLE STORY."
> 
> 10/10 believable story.


There won't ever be a 100% true story unless the WWE PR people say something. And chances are, they aren't going to. So we'll never know.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I mean, that's totally what I do to "friends", regardless of their mood.

If I see them walk by, I just totally call them "fuckface" because I feel that's why they'll need and they won't get upset at all. 

And agreed. That's why I feel the bitch could've just kept her god damn mouth shut, but ahh that would've been too fucking easy.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I thought Punk was still with Lita? as they were posting pictures together around 3 months ago, Punk moves fast.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> I mean, that's totally what I do to "friends", regardless of their mood.
> 
> If I see them walk by, I just totally call them "fuckface" because I feel that's why they'll need and they won't get upset at all.


If it's a male friend of mine calling them fuckface at all times is pretty standard, if it's a woman though, always be wary, those sort of petnames are only workable in private where no-one gets their panties in a twist. Doing it at their place of work with their significant other around somewhere is ripe for some sort of fuckery.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> If it's a male friend of mine calling them fuckface at all times is pretty standard, if it's a woman though, always be wary, those sort of petnames are only workable in private where no-one gets their panties in a twist. Doing it at their place of work with their significant other around somewhere is ripe for some sort of fuckery.


Exactly. That was only asking for trouble, and her playing the victim is pissing me off. You called him fuckface in his place of work, and expected no troubles. 

That would be like him walking when she was still with whatever Sportscenter part she had and yelling "SUP WHORE" and not expecting any reprecussion from his actions.

That, and you never know what type of mood a person is in.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's one dumb bitch. 

Hope Nattie beats her.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This sounds like a lead in to Total Divas... if this actually shows up in that show I am going to facepalm so hard...

Until then, I have no idea what to beleive... was it a joke? Was it an idiot producer? A conspiracy? Nutty girlfriend syndrome? I have no idea and no story lines up with any other.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Exactly. That was only asking for trouble, and her playing the victim is pissing me off. You called him fuckface in his place of work, and expected no troubles.
> 
> That would be like him walking when she was still with whatever Sportscenter part she had and yelling "SUP WHORE" and not expecting any reprecussion from his actions.
> 
> That, and you never know what type of mood a person is in.


It's when your significant other piles in that it gets shitty, if you're in a bad mood and they call you fuckface you can pretty much call them on it with no issues. But if your other hears it and goes off one, you're fucked, you have to side with your woman lest she rip you a new one and your friend will be pissed cos your woman just ripped her a new one and she thinks you're to blame.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


> Which one is AJ, again?


:ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> This sounds like a lead in to Total Divas... if this actually shows up in that show I am going to facepalm so hard...


:lmao

Oh that would be hilarious


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

79 pages? Hooooly SHITBALLS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimshine said:


> 79 pages? Hooooly SHITBALLS


Yep. Amazing how many posts AJ threads get.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jimshine said:


> 79 pages? Hooooly SHITBALLS


Well this is probably more interesting than what TLC will be


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

He should sue her for bullying. That's more manly then sending your girl after her.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/amx8Y



> *MICHELLE BEADLE GIVES HER SIDE OF THE AJ LEE INCIDENT BACKSTAGE AT WWE TRIBUTE TO THE TROOPS*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-12-15 19:44:32
> 
> ...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> 79 pages? Hooooly SHITBALLS


32 if your settings set to 25 posts per page.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/amx8Y


I would think the guy who tells fans to drink bleach wouldn't have his panties in a bunch over this. It probably was nothing until AJ heard about it.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> *This sounds like a lead in to Total Divas*... if this actually shows up in that show I am going to facepalm so hard...
> 
> Until then, I have no idea what to beleive... was it a joke? Was it an idiot producer? A conspiracy? Nutty girlfriend syndrome? I have no idea and no story lines up with any other.


No... Good God I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Considering the amount of Diva's that are in the WWE even if only a small amount of them actually do stuff it makes no sense for her to go crazy due to a reported for no reason... I am thinking something went up that wound her up if its true either way she made a fool of herself if so.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

AJ's got jokes :renee


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

If AJ Lee goes, then the Women's/Divas division is dead


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Guess WWE is punishing her for this, 'cause she just beat Natalya. unk2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

loldirtsheets


told yall it was a work.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, this ended up to be some bullshit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

.... She won :ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone who legitimately thought AJ was gonna lose because of this dumb story should feel ashamed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> .... She won :ti


Wait until tomorrow when she loses to a Bella. Much worse punishment


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

plans change



virus21 said:


> Wait until tomorrow when she loses to a Bella. Much worse punishment


eva plz


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Anyone who legitimately thought AJ was gonna lose because of this dumb story should feel ashamed.


Never underestimate the stupidity of some people on this forum.

:clap


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

BOW DOWN TO THE QUEEN

WWE management told her to lose to Natalya but she shot on her and won anyway.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> loldirtsheets
> 
> 
> told yall it was a work.


:lmao

brilliant


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Guess WWE is punishing her for this, 'cause she just beat Natalya. unk2


that is such a welcome news. If not the Divas division would have been absolutely dead.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, this turned out to be a waste of time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Expect her to drop it the day before Maryse's record, so it will be an even worse punishment.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Over 800 posts in less than 12 hours

and who says that AJ fans are creepy and obsessed?

NOT I


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Well, this turned out to be a waste of time.


can't believe this got 80 pages in a couple of hours...this board can be nauseating sometimes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Expect her to drop it the day before Maryse's record, so it will be an even worse punishment.


To one of the Bellas or worse Eva Marie


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

People will just be chanting "Bring Back AJ" if they decide to fire her. Just like Bryan. But its not good for business to fire her.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

WWE just saving the job out by AJ for Eva Marie my brothers.

She gonna get that divas title rollup win, after her 12th attempt at a rollup.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Angelos said:


> People will just be chanting "Bring Back AJ" if they decide to fire her. Just like Bryan. But its not good for business to fire her.


Who knows with the WWE anymore.. however, from the sheer idiocy of some reports and contradictory nature of others, who knows what really happened. I wouldn't be surprised if it was all just something for season 2 of that shit show.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

So her winning tonight automatically proves reports false? #DATLOGIC


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Angelos said:


> People will just be chanting "Bring Back AJ" if they decide to fire her. Just like Bryan. But its not good for business to fire her.


They would never fire her. She makes them lots of money from merch, and she's their biggest female star.



Lord Stark said:


> So her winning tonight automatically proves reports false? #DATLOGIC


Logic is not found on these forums often.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ still Vince's golden girl and the only woman besides his daughter he follows on twitter. Even though I knew she'd win it was still a huge mark out moment for me. Biggest all year barring Taker's return.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*If something doesn't happen tomorrow or on Smackdown, then the most she got was probably a good screaming at or a fine.

I've got to say that this thread has been absolutely hilarious. 82 pages in a matter of hours is fucking crazy. For all of you who helped to make this, give yourselves a pat on the back. *


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

For what it's worth, AJ is the highest paid diva at about 115k/yr (pretty sad considering most of the guys are 300k and up)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It was simply speculated that she might be punished by losing the title.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

You know I don't like AJ. But I've got to hand it to her in one regard. I think she's got Vince. I do. I don't know why, but I think she does. I have a feeling Vince is one of her biggest supporters, and well, the buck stops with him. I guess her merchandise sells well or something, because Vince don't give a fuck if you stab someone to death as long as you make him money.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

zimonk said:


> You know I don't like AJ. But I've got to hand it to her in one regard. I think she's got Vince. I do. I don't know why, but I think she does. I have a feeling Vince is one of her biggest supporters, and well, the buck stops with him. I guess her merchandise sells well or something, because Vince don't give a fuck if you stab someone to death as long as you make him money.


Well yeh, they'd be pretty stupid to bury the only diva who actually shifts merch.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Ejean830 said:


> For what it's worth, AJ is the highest paid diva at about 115k/yr (pretty sad considering most of the guys are 300k and up)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When she only has to wrestle for 3-5 minutes a night, that isn't bad at all.


----------



## CandiMichelle247 (Oct 17, 2006)

Tisk tisk


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CandiMichelle247 said:


> Tisk tisk


AJ did not lose to Natalya tonight, she will drop the title to to that piece of shit Eva Marie.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

Phantango said:


> When she only has to wrestle for 3-5 minutes a night, that isn't bad at all.


Uhm Khali makes over $900,000.....and Tensai $500,000?

Yeah it is bad in comparison to the male wrestlers who only have to fight 3-5 minutes a night. For the girl who leads the entire "Diva's Division" she only makes 3% of what the highest paid male Superstar makes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> I continue to be amazed at the length of AJ Lee threads. I'm not someone who likes or dislikes her, so I have no dog in these fights. Just amazed at how many posts her threads get.


Yes. It's funny to jokingly take a side, you'll see so many angry users. Some of the people here really need to lighten up.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hopefully she drops it on Raw. I'm no expert but Raw gets more viewers than PPV right? Id prefer her to lose the title in front of more viewers. 

Did she tape something for Tribute to the Troops? If so my guess is that's why she didn't drop tonight if in fact the rumors are true. Which I'm sure they are.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't even hear about this while watching the match, (hilarious btw) but wtf how can they keep the title on AJ when she loses all her matches on RAW/SD to reality stars? Now to hear this is depressing, and great at the same time cause its only a matter of time (hopefully on RAW) when she FINALLY drops that shitty belt to someone else.

I wonder if she'll get that tattoo removed when Vince cans her for acting like a gigantic cunt. :vince2


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

still the champ, meltzer was wrong, end thread


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Meltzer never said she was losing the belts for sure. lel

listen to the shows before you make ignorant comments.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

their matches were the 2 first matches on the card, was it a punishment?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RFalcao said:


> their matches went the 2 first matches on the card, was it a punishment?


hard to say. Divas match usually takes place towards the end as the buffer match though doesn't it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RFalcao said:


> their matches went the 2 first matches on the card, was it a punishment?


If it was supposed to be they failed... because they were the highlight of the entire night really with maybe the tag match being decent (despite the stupid involvement of rey and show). Probably did the two a favour letting them shine instead of languishing in the middle of that horrid final hour and a half.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Meltzer never said she was losing the belts for sure. lel
> 
> listen to the shows before you make ignorant comments.


Was that ''Ignorant comments'' crap necessary. Back off


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well you're commenting on something you clearly don't have full knowledge of. that's kind of the definition of ignorance


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

#Mark said:


> According to Dave Meltzer on today's edition of the Wrestling Observer Radio, AJ Lee threw a fit backstage at Tribute to the Troops on Wednesday after seeing CM Punk talk to NBC anchor Michelle Beadle. According to Meltzer, she was freaking out and swearing a storm in front of a lot of important people. Meltzer states that a lot of people in the company were very embarrassed and are angry at Lee over this, mainly for "coming off like her character in real life, and not in a good way". *He also speculates that Lee will be punished by dropping the belt to Natalya at the PPV and also reports that CM Punk is very upset with the company.*
> 
> Source: http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...troops-tlc-final-thoughts-before-ppv-and-more
> 
> Tweets from both Punk and Beadle on Wednesday:


Ignorance is BLISS...pay attention. Nice try, SO, like I said, Back off


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

speculates. he didn't say she would for sure. he's not fucking dolphins125 here. 


trust me i'm not ignorant i listened to the segment brother.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> speculates. he didn't say she would. trust me i'm not ignorant i listened to the segment brother.


The speculation....was wrong....hence...why I said he was wrong. Not really hard to comprehend.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

except all he said was she could lose to Nattie tomorrow as a punishment. he didn't say she would lose to Nattie.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> except all he said was she could lose to Nattie tomorrow as a punishment. he didn't say she would lose to Nattie.


Oh for f**ks sake, she didn't lose, he speculated she would, and she didn't, he was wrong, end of story. If you need the last word, feel free to have it, I don't do the long winded back and forths online.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

twztid_lestat said:


> The speculation....was wrong....hence...why I said he was wrong. Not really hard to comprehend.


You cant be wrong when you're speculating. That's why you speculate to begin with.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ejean830 said:


> Uhm Khali makes over $900,000.....and Tensai $500,000?
> 
> Yeah it is bad in comparison to the male wrestlers who only have to fight 3-5 minutes a night. For the girl who leads the entire "Diva's Division" she only makes 3% of what the highest paid male Superstar makes.
> 
> ...


Another day, another 77 cents ah ladies! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Buckley said:


> You cant be wrong when you're speculating. That's why you speculate to begin with.


this.

he also said Orton would win. i guess his finger is only half on the pulse brothers.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

twztid_lestat said:


> Oh for f**ks sake, she didn't lose, he speculated she would, and she didn't, he was wrong, end of story. If you need the last word, feel free to have it, I don't do the long winded back and forths online.


Actually, on the radio show Dave specifically said AJ might not even lose the match to Natalya. He just thought it was a strong possibility.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

85 pages on something that was obviously bullshit from the beginning, just sums up this forum I guess


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

twztid_lestat said:


> still the champ, meltzer was wrong, end thread


Meltzer said she was winning before TLC. So yeah....


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lol @ you idiots saying "OH SHE BEAT NATALYA ITS FALSE" since when has this company ever wanted to give natalya shit? they'd sooner induct chris benoit into the hall of fame before giving Natalya anything to be proud of. Not that she deserves anything worthwhile though, she's awful.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They may not have her drop the belt this week because she's the champ on Tribute to the Troops.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

#Mark said:


> They may not have her drop the belt this week because she's the champ on Tribute to the Troops.


That's actually an excellent point. Having said that I bet she drops it at Mania, so that she drops it while becoming the longest reigning divas title champ of all time beating Maryse.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

#Mark said:


> They may not have her drop the belt this week because she's the champ on Tribute to the Troops.


Yep that's what I said.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

She's gonna drop it sometime in January.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that at some point, eventually, she will drop the title.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

It's not our place to defend or critics what someone does in their relationship, as long as she continues doing what she does on screen im not bothered.

Same for these guys smoking pot as long as it doesn't affect them in the ring who cares.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I find it a little tasteless, classless, and very unprofessional for a 38 year old woman who's a member of the mainstream media to walk around calling her friends "fuckfaces". If anything, Michelle Beadle should be the one in a lot more trouble.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Always possible she could lose tonight in front of a bigger viewing audience

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

ctorresc04 said:


> I find it a little tasteless, classless, and very unprofessional for a 38 year old woman who's a member of the mainstream media to walk around calling her friends "fuckfaces". If anything, Michelle Beadle should be the one in a lot more trouble.


This exactly. My respect for AJ confronting the classless Z lister has only grown - if anything, the WWE should be apologizing to AJ and Punk for allowing the bitch backstage, but that would involve things like ethics and balls. #team AJ


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

80+ pages in a day? What the fuck :lmao

Glad AJ retained the title but that don't mean she won't lose it after tribute to the troops.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> I think it's safe to say that at some point, eventually, she will drop the title.


:clap


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There's just something about AJ that I've never liked.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sometimes there are no words. My favourite version is Punk sending AJ to shout at his apparent friend for calling him names. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I mean all of them are funny shit but that one is by far the best of the lot and seems to make most sense. Something obviously happened but the truth is most likely somewhere in the middle. Regardless, AJ acting like her character in real life, Punk acting like a whiny bitch as usual and Michelle Beadle not giving a single fuck is pretty damn hilarious. The whole thing is only made better by the fact that AJ retained the title last night. :lol

DAT SENSATIONAL NEWZ STORY


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

PWmania published a story this morning saying that WWE is doing "damage control" re this situation which is why multiple angles of diff stories hav come out and that the true one is indeed Meltzer's story in which she cursed and screamed out of jealousy. I would assume this means that Beadle's tweets "clearing up" what happened is also a work as it follows one of the "damage control" angles. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...cident_Anti-AJ_Cartoon_Going_Around_More.html



> *Why Did Beadle Tweet Her Explanation on the AJ Incident?, Anti-AJ Cartoon Going Around,*
> 
> - There is a cartoon going around behind the scenes in WWE that pokes fun of the photo that many fans have seen online of a young AJ Lee meeting Lita years ago. The drawing "greatly" makes fun of AJ for wanting to be Lita, according to Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez of F4Wonline.com. The drawing shows AJ meeting Lita and saying, "I want to be just like you." Apparently it's more obscene than described here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Meltzer is so full of shit when it comes to AJ, I didn't know. First she's gonna lose now she's being made fun of by corporates looking at a cartoon. Quote from this site
http://officialfan.proboards.com/thread/487462/lee-involved-incident-tribute-troops


> Meltzer has had it in for AJ ever since he got fooled by a fake twitter account pretending to be her, insulting him. It's quite scary and quite pathetic that he's "reported" as much negative stuff about her after that happened


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Meltzer is so full of shit when it comes to AJ, I didn't know. First she's gonna lose now she's being made fun of by corporates looking at a cartoon. Quote from this site
> http://officialfan.proboards.com/thread/487462/lee-involved-incident-tribute-troops


Metzler never said she would lose. He was just making a guess, never he said he got proof that she will lose. Is he not allowed to make a guess about a match?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...cident_Anti-AJ_Cartoon_Going_Around_More.html


Here's the cartoon:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ctorresc04 said:


> I find it a little tasteless, classless, and very unprofessional for a 38 year old woman who's a member of the mainstream media to walk around calling her friends "fuckfaces". If anything, Michelle Beadle should be the one in a lot more trouble.


Says an AJ mark.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Here's the cartoon:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Laying dat PIPEbomb!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Here's the cartoon:


Holy shit that's funny :lmao:lmao:lmao

Damn, fucking the same guy as a woman you met when you were like 12 and was already an established and popular Diva at the time. I bet neither one of them saw that cumming.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

silverspirit2001 said:


> This exactly. My respect for AJ confronting the classless Z lister has only grown - if anything, the WWE should be apologizing to AJ and Punk for allowing the bitch backstage, but that would involve things like ethics and balls. #team AJ


Hmmm. What's more clasless?

Joking around with a friend or yelling at someone in front of people at an event that Vince considers one of the bigger events of the year?


You AJ marks are sad.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh brother Now Meltzer "has it in" for AJ you AJ Sheep are way to much.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Here's the cartoon:


lol, so true.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Why are people shocked she beat nattie? 1. It's freaking Nattie who they could care less about regardless. 2. Whenever the management intends to punish someone they never do it immediately, they wait a little while then the they strike. 

All of you trying to act like Meltzer made this up or is "out to get" Aj are just asinine. Beadle has confirmed that this did happen.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Holy shit that's funny :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Damn, fucking the same guy as a woman you met when you were like 12 and was already an established and popular Diva at the time. I bet neither one of them saw that cumming.


The question is, was Austin fucking Lita or was Punk fucking Debra?










or maybe they did both the mother of David Hart Smith


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Meltzer is so full of shit when it comes to AJ, I didn't know. First she's gonna lose now she's being made fun of by corporates looking at a cartoon. Quote from this site
> http://officialfan.proboards.com/thread/487462/lee-involved-incident-tribute-troops


Dude, just one glance at that post and the guy's bigger AJ mark than you. What negative reports has Dave ever made about AJ? Actually, IIRC he reported that the company was high on AJ after her promo on the Total Divas... I don't think he's reported anything specific about her since then.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

#Mark said:


> Dude, just one glance at that post and the guy's bigger AJ mark than you. What negative reports has Dave ever made about AJ? Actually, IIRC he reported that the company was high on AJ after her promo on the Total Divas... I don't think he's reported anything specific about her since then.


Dave Meltzer openly said many hours before the show, that AJ was still planned to retain. But like typical AJ mong fashion, they play the victim complex card and strike out at anything and anybody they percieve as slighting her. Hence the JBL hatred, hence the Meltzer hatred, hence the Beadle hatred, and when Punk dumps her, he'll be their new target.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

maybe this did really happen, but it's not at all a big deal and WWE don't care and are just continuing with their plans for AJ as they already were?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Seems to be damage control tbh. WWE likely got wind of this incident spreading on the internet and swerved us. She'll still be punished in some form, on or off screen, you can be sure of that.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I wonder what would happen on this forum if Nikki Bella beats AJ for the title tonight on Raw.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Every time stuff like this happens, I swear it's news to work the smarks.

As much of a wrestling fan as Beadle is, I wouldn't be shocked if she's somehow competing against AJ in a tag match or something at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Dave Meltzer openly said many hours before the show, that AJ was still planned to retain. But like typical AJ mong fashion, they play the victim complex card and strike out at anything and anybody they percieve as slighting her. Hence the JBL hatred, hence the Meltzer hatred, hence the Beadle hatred, and when Punk dumps her, he'll be their new target.


You're generalising again. It's a small minority that actually do that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

People lumping all AJ fans together. I'm a fan of hers, but I'm not rabid. If she makes a mistake, she makes a mistake. All wrestlers do. Whether she learns from it or not, I do not know. I'll still be a fan, regardless of what happens from here on out. Silly fools.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

I will give it to you guys, when you milk the cow dry, you really milk it. That's determination.

Is it so hard that maybe AJ already got punished and the parties involved moved on.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

So CM Punk is a sensitive little bitch. This confirms what we already knew, or at least what I already knew.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Punk acts like the world is out to get him. Lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> So CM Punk is a sensitive little bitch. This confirms what we already knew, or at least what I already knew.





HollyJollyHagen said:


> Punk acts like the world is out to get him. Lol


:lol Punk's a nerd. I want Cole to call him a nerd like he did Daniel Bryan. Except if that happened Cole would likely be verbally destroyed by Punk. Maybe he should just drop kayfabe and call Phil a nerd.

Shoot on this entire incident. Hell they've already made Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella couple of the year or whatever for the Slammy's. Call Punk a little whiny bitch on the air over this A.J. thing. Berate Punk and ask him if he got a matching tattoo like A.J. has...

Re: The Cartoon.. 
What the hell? Why'd they draw Lita like she was Chyna? I legit thought it was supposed to be Jeff Hardy which was confusing...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Here's the cartoon:


:clap


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Punks tattoos in that cartoon :lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That pic is pretty hilarious. :lol

I don't get what all the animosity is between this forum & different wrestling personalities though. This place comes across like a bad gossip website sometimes, I mean we got people calling AJ & Punk cry babies yet they're wasting their time bitching about it online. I mean whatever gets your rocks off, it's just kind of silly to berate people who could careless about it & our profiting over the exposure/discussion - seems like wasted energy to dissect other people's lives when it really has no significance to our own, but I digress.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched the match over at Dailymotion. I want to thank this incident and rumors of AJ dropping the belt for making me more worried and excited than I have been in quite some time while watching a wrestling match.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

So AJ Lee wasnt punished.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jake Roberts said:


> That pic is pretty hilarious. :lol
> 
> I don't get what all the animosity is between this forum & different wrestling personalities though. This place comes across like a bad gossip website sometimes, I mean we got people calling AJ & Punk cry babies yet they're wasting their time bitching about it online. I mean whatever gets your rocks off, it's just kind of silly to berate people who could careless about it & our profiting over the exposure/discussion - seems like wasted energy to dissect other people's lives when it really has no significance to our own, but I digress.


Because, it's the internet. We need to know every little bit of the wrestlers lives and then berate them when it doesn't fit this little perception we have of them. Just like celebrities and Hollywood in General.

Hell, this is the first time AJ has ever had an incident like this (that we know) and people start turning on her. It's sad, but it happens. Makes us feel good to trash others. The beauty of the internet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Aloverssoulz said:


> I just watched the match over at Dailymotion. I want to thank this incident and rumors of AJ dropping the belt for making me more worried and excited than I have been in quite some time while watching a wrestling match.


And this is why I think that stories like these are created or hyped more specifically for dirt sheets. 

I've been thinking that maybe guys like Alverez and Meltzer are given news purposefully by the WWE in order to keep the lines between kayfabe and reality blurred. 

Almost everything these two report have a way of creating hype for feuds/wrestlers/matches.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> And this is why I think that stories like these are created or hyped more specifically for dirt sheets.
> 
> I've been thinking that maybe guys like Alverez and Meltzer are given news purposefully by the WWE in order to keep the lines between kayfabe and reality blurred.
> 
> Almost everything these two report have a way of creating hype for feuds/wrestlers/matches.


but why for a divas match no one really gives a shit about?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the fact this thread got 80 pages in mere hours, meant people gave a shit about it.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

MrAxew said:


> but why for a divas match no one really gives a shit about?


Because the assumption that "no one gives a shit about divas matches" is faulty at best..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrAxew said:


> but why for a divas match no one really gives a shit about?


You answered your own question  

There are other reports that do the same. There's plenty of reports that seem to confirm the IWC's perception of HHH as a real-life heel. Then there are reports that indicate to us which feuds are working and which are not foreshadowing the future in a way preparing us beforehand for what's coming, giving the community a chance to accept their new direction. 

Of course, this is all very conspiracy theory-isque. I'm really just putting a thought out there. It has as much likelihood of being true as untrue. I'm not talking about all the news they give us as being planted by the WWE .. but some here and there.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Because the assumption that "no one gives a shit about divas matches" is faulty at best..


Not all divas matches, only those involving AJ. If any other diva or most of the male stars, if there was a report about them potentially being punished or dropping their title, it wouldn't have gotten nearly the amount of posts as this thread. This thread and AJ's pipe bomb are longer than most people's release threads after weeks, including Mickie James and co.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/502415-breaking-news-wwe-stars-released.html
As AJ said last night, she's the only one that matters.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

MrAxew said:


> but why for a divas match *no one really gives a shit about*?


Objection. Assumes facts not in evidence.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> lol @ you idiots saying "OH SHE BEAT NATALYA ITS FALSE" since when has this company ever wanted to give natalya shit? they'd sooner induct chris benoit into the hall of fame before giving Natalya anything to be proud of. Not that she deserves anything worthwhile though, she's awful.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had a feeling that was the image of the cartoon Meltzer was talking about.:lmao

She must be pissed.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Young Constanza said:


> Why are people shocked she beat nattie? 1. It's freaking Nattie who they could care less about regardless. 2. Whenever the management intends to punish someone they never do it immediately, they wait a little while then the they strike.
> 
> All of you trying to act like Meltzer made this up or is "out to get" Aj are just asinine. Beadle has confirmed that this did happen.



That reminds me, did Swagger ever get punished for his DUI back in the Spring? Doesn't seem like he did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People absolutely care about divas matches. It's very important to know when it's safe to leave the room to take a piss.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Swagger was lucky he was in title feud with Del Rio. They eventually forgot about his fuck-up.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Mister Claus said:


> People absolutely care about divas matches. It's very important to know when it's safe to leave the room to take a piss.


:clap


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Meltzer is so full of shit when it comes to AJ, I didn't know. First she's gonna lose now she's being made fun of by corporates looking at a cartoon. Quote from this site
> http://officialfan.proboards.com/thread/487462/lee-involved-incident-tribute-troops


This is absurd. Meltzer regularly praises AJ as one of WWE's best mic workers and the best overall performer amongst the women in the WWE.
Paranoid fans.

They're the same people who think he has it out for Punk, despite him regularly praising Punk's ability and ranking him as a top talent across the world.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jake Roberts said:


> Every time stuff like this happens, I swear it's news to work the smarks.
> 
> As much of a wrestling fan as Beadle is, I wouldn't be shocked if she's somehow competing against AJ in a tag match or something at Wrestlemania.


KAYFABE IS ALIVE BROTHER!


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Here's the cartoon:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Randomly came into this thread again and promptly lost my shit at seeing that drawing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

That drawing is at least a few months old. WWE are even behind the times on wacky internet comics.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This story is just to ridiculous levels of stupid... still don't even know what really happened with Beadle and if the reaction by the lockerroom is to really circulate that picture just because of this incident... at this point I don't think it's possible for the WWE to salvage this, pretty much everyone involved is not coming out of this looking good.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Lord Stark said:


> That reminds me, did Swagger ever get punished for his DUI back in the Spring? Doesn't seem like he did.


Yes he did, he went from worldtitle-picture at Wrestlemania to being a tag-team-jobber who only in recent months has started to get some wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So guys, what wonderfully cringeworthy Divas matches do you guys think we have on tap for us tonight?

:lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy fuck.

This thread is _still_ going? I leave yesterday morning at like 150 responses and now it's nearing 1000?

People love their gossip I guess.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mister Claus said:


> So guys, what wonderfully cringeworthy Divas matches do you guys think we have on tap for us tonight?
> 
> :lmao


We apparently have to suffer the Bellas in a match tonight...

Seriously, if they bury AJ over this and give the belt to those talentless hacks, ugh... this division just needs to be AJ, Kaitlynn, Nattie, and Naomi with maybe a few NXT call ups. No more model or wanna be d listers on the roster... I'm tired of skanks like the Bellas trashing up the division for so damn long. Why couldn't they stay away :no:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

It would appear that WWE let them leave the PPV early yesterday to go to CJ Wilson's wedding. That's why they wrestled first and second.

Yeah dirtsheets really on the mark on this one. Some heat...


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Honestly though, to put my final thoughts out there since everyone else did in this 92 page long thread, she doesn't deserve punished for this. 

In all reality, it's a dumb bitch move that whatever the hell that blonde lady who's name I already forot shouldn't have yelled in front of his higher up's "fuckface" and not expect any reprecussion. Should AJ have backed down? Sure, but nobody knows how severe it got. 

All we know is, the dumb bitch yelled "fuckface" in front of his higher ups which could only lead to trouble regardless. If AJ gets punished for it, WWE needs to pull their heads out of their ass. 

That being said, if they do punish AJ by having her lose to Eva or one of the Bellas tonight, it's not only a middle finger to the division and AJ, it's almost a middle finger to Nattie as well. Losing the night before cleanly to AJ, then having someone like Eva or one of The Bellas take it? That'd be fucked.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

I despise AJ Lee and her idiotic fanbase. That being said, I don't think she is as in the wrong as someone like Meltzer is trying to paint her as.

I know I wouldn't take it as a joke if some "friend" greeted me with "Hey fuckface".


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

zimonk said:


> I despise AJ Lee and her idiotic fanbase. That being said, I don't think she is as in the wrong as someone like Meltzer is trying to paint her as.
> 
> I know I wouldn't take it as a joke if some "friend" greeted me with "Hey fuckface".


Pretty much. We don't know how Pnk was feeling, what happened before hand, or anything else on the scenario. 

All we know is some dumb bitch, yelled "HEY FUCKFACE" in front of his workers and some friends which in itself is a dumb bitch thing to do, which in reprecrussion sparked more yelling and stupidity. 

So, all in all, I'd say the blonde is a dumb bitch. :draper2


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

If AJ would have acted like an adult and pulled her to the side, we wouldn't be hearing anything about this. Regardless of whether or not Beadle was wrong for calling Punk a f-face, it sure as hell didn't warrant that reaction from AJ.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> If AJ would have acted like an adult and pulled her to the side, we wouldn't be hearing anything about this. Regardless of whether or not Beadle was wrong for calling Punk a f-face, it sure as hell didn't warrant that reaction from AJ.


...If Beadle would've had acted like an adult and not yelled "Hey fuckface" in front of employees and friends, the whole situation wouldn't have happened. 

Again, what AJ did wasn't right, but if we look at who truly started the whole damn issue, it all leads up to Beadle.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

IMO the story is grantly exaggerated. 

CM Punk and Aj lee as a couple is a easy target


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> ...If Beadle would've had acted like an adult and not yelled "Hey fuckface" in front of employees and friends, the whole situation wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Again, what AJ did wasn't right, but if we look at who truly started the whole damn issue, it all leads up to Beadle.


And if we look at who escalated the situation, it all leads to AJ. There was a right way and a wrong way to respond to said insult and what AJ did was way over the line especially since she did that crap in such a way that even the media knows about it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> And if we look at who escalated the situation, it all leads to AJ. There was a right way and a wrong way to respond to said insult and what AJ did was way over the line especially since she did that crap in such a way that even the media knows about it.


But again, who escalated the situation?

Yeah, you can say she made it worse. But again, whole thing could've been avoided if both adults acted like adults. The whole thing never needed to happen if Beadle kept her mouth shut. 

It's okay if you don't want to admit to that, but you can't argue with it. To punish AJ for defending Punk seems okay to me, because I'm pretty sure the reaction Punk would've lashed out would've caused a bigger issue. 

And again, you don't know exactly what AJ said, or how she truly reacted. All we know is, apparently the higher up's didn't like it, and that she was "yelling.". What we know for sure since she admitted it is, Beadle yelled fuck face at Punk in front of workers and friends. 

That's all the information any of us have.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> ...especially since she did that crap in such a way that even the media knows about it.


To be fair one of the main reasons anyone knows about it is because Beadle decided to tweet a rather nasty tweet about Punk having girlfriend castration syndrome or something like that. Which in effect escalated the situation, and kind of outed the fact that CM Punk and AJ Lee are a couple, which I'm sure not everyone knew.

Beadle doesn't exactly come out of this looking like the nicest of people either.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

pointoforder said:


> To be fair one of the main reasons anyone knows about it is because Beadle decided to tweet a rather nasty tweet about Punk having girlfriend castration syndrome or something like that. Which in effect escalated the situation, and kind of outed the fact that CM Punk and AJ Lee are a couple, which I'm sure not everyone knew.
> 
> Beadle doesn't exactly come out of this looking like the nicest of people either.


With all due respect, going off this situation, and her tweets when I was trying to figure out more about the information, she doesn't seem like the classiest, nicest, or brightest person out there. 
..
Which really keeps making me think there's a hell of alot more to this issue.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> But again, who escalated the situation?


Aj did. I'm not arguing that what Beadle did was right or even that she's an innocent party in all of this. I'm just saying if AJ would have just let it go or even try to talk to her in private or even avoided screaming at her, then none of this would've even been known. And even if it did come out then Beadle would've looked the fool as opposed to AJ who regardless of what happens in the future has this incident attached to her.


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, given Beadle's history and shit, she's not really a beacon and this new episode doesn't help. I remember that tweet about losing another friend to a girlfriend...if this isn't her first time losing a friend, then maybe she should start looking at herself.

I give credit to AJ for standing up to her man. Yes, she should of done it somewhere private, or maybe let it go. Maybe someone told AJ that Beadle called Punk this and she assumed badly. Oh well, there is so many versions of this story and only 3 parties that know the truth. Punk and AJ are way too private to talk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> Aj did. I'm not arguing that what Beadle did was right or even that she's an innocent party in all of this. I'm just saying if AJ would have just let it go or even try to talk to her in private or even avoided screaming at her, then none of this would've even been known. And even if it did come out then Beadle would've looked the fool as opposed to AJ who regardless of what happens in the future has this incident attached to her.











Did you acknowledge anything else I brought up, or did you just conviently only read the section you quoted?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Why is CM Punk jacked and ripped in the fan art? Inaccurate.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations, my friends. Thread still going strong. 

Although the AJ "Marks" do escalate a lot of the times its the non Aj "marks" who really add the post count to these threads.

Kudos.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry, but the adult thing is not to pull someone aside when someone insults a person like that. You confront them verbally and publicly. 

Quick question. IF this person went up to Mark Henry, and said "whats up ......" - would you take them aside privately. Or went up to Darren Young, and said "hello poofter". I would not, I would be public about it. 

Truth is, the incredible incivility this women has show should be publicly denounced - as demonstrated that she tweeted about the incident without actually realizing she was an idiot and still thinking she was in the right. This woman deserves scorn, and AJ was in the right.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Beadle is an aging sportsbabe. She got famous as a dirty-mouthed, hot chick, sassy tomboy on ESPN. But now she's gettin' all old and ugly. That schtick only works when you're young and hot. Nobody wants to watch the aging, foul-mouthed, formerly-hot, drunk, middle-aged chick talk about sports.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Beadle also confirmed on twitter, she jokingly called Punk a fuckface, because she was friends with him. 

AJ is just too young to understand sarcasm. Pretty sure she learns that word in grade 7.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why is this a 90 page thread haha, fuckin' AJ Lee.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chris90 said:


> Why is this a 90 page thread haha, fuckin' AJ Lee.


AJ haters have to get their jollies somehow, at least it's contained in one thread.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a fucking shambles this thread really is. Still, it's the best laugh I've had on this site in a while.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread is up there with the AJ Lee faints thread, AJ Lee Pipebomb thread, Darren Young comes out thread, and the Cena vs Bryan on Miz TV thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

You wanna who handled this situations worse than AJ? Just about everyone in this thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> You wanna who handled this situations worse than AJ? Just about everyone in this thread.


Aint that the damn truth.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

not sure if I am late to the party but from what I read on bleacher report what ever Beadie said to Punk seem to upset him to the point that AJ felt she needed to confront Beadie and some wrestlers who witnessed the confrontation said that they dont recall AJ raising her voice at Beadie and that the whole initially report that AJ caused a big scene backstage was apparently just over-exagerated......

I dont blame AJ for confronting, if someone said something to upset someone I cared about I would be right there to confront that person.....And those of you who said she could have handled it better, its a pointless thing to say because every situation can be handled better when you look back on it (Hind-sights 20/20)....


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That cartoon is hilarious :lmao

I can't wait till AJ yells at Hunter after Punk tells her he's doing the job to him at Mania.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

MCote900 said:


> not sure if I am late to the party but from what I read on bleacher report


Stopped reading after that


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> You wanna who handled this situations worse than AJ? Just about everyone in this thread.


Oh its true. 

Cena vs Bryan on Miz TV thread - anyone got a link?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Alright, here's my thoughts on Beadlegate, after digesting all of the information I looked at:

When this first broke, I was surprised, to say the least, at what details Meltzer was reporting. I was willing to put bias and homerism aside if AJ was indeed in the wrong, but I also wanted to wait and see both sides of the story first. And I’m glad I did.

You can always choose which side and which story you want to believe, but I believe, and this is me talking, that what I’ve seen from Richard Gray’s ...................com’s tweets, PWInsider’s own report about what happened, including an alleged witness or two who claimed they saw AJ not raise her voice one time, and lastly, to the tweets of Punk and Beadle, what the aforementioned had posted instead of the Meltzer report. And that’s not a knock on Dave; rather it was probably just information Dave was fed from a good source who saw what had happened, and yet didn’t quite know the full back story, and thus lead to the hoopla we saw.

I think Beadle gave an indication in her tweets that she was very confused herself about how it all went down, so I’m not gonna be bashing her either, although I do believe there is a proper time and place of when to greet your friend with, “Hey, Fuckface.” Not saying she’s the bad guy for doing that, but that’s another discussion for another time.

So, from I’m seeing, this is one of 2 things:

*1.) Either someone tried to set up AJ, either maliciously or just as a simple rib.*

OR

*2.) It was just simple misinformation and miscommunication that made a mountain out of this molehill.*

The only constant things that are apparent here is that Punk was very pissed, and possibly rightfully so when he saw his girlfriend get yelled at, stepped in to defend her, and as of the resulting consequences, got even more pissed at how this was treated. Another constant was that Beadle was definitely bewildered by the whole experience.

I really hope that AJ isn’t punished over what just a simple misunderstanding, but when stuff like this comes out and it paints the company in a negative light, especially when it’s dealing with celebrity interactions that WWE oh so craves constantly, sometimes consequences will have to be paid. I just sincerely hope that’s not the case this time.

So, in summation, I feel bad for AJ, Punk, Beadle, and everyone around that was affected by this, and I hope in time we can just learn from it, move on from it, and forget about it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> @SMARK666 7h @MichelleDBeadle if @WWEAJLee loses the tile cuz of u i hold u personally responsible you WHORE
> 
> @jhannon01 @michelledbeadle why don't u go back to whore island instead?!
> 
> @Demetrius82 This is a real tweet. RT @YTJaxon10102: @MichelleDBeadle Fuck you Hore jump in a oil fire cunt.



so much class. :ti


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

stonefort said:


> Beadle is an aging sportsbabe. She got famous as a dirty-mouthed, hot chick, sassy tomboy on ESPN. But now she's gettin' all old and ugly. That schtick only works when you're young and hot. Nobody wants to watch the aging, foul-mouthed, formerly-hot, drunk, middle-aged chick talk about sports.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She should get in trouble more often. Two pins in a row \o/


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this the one? :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Something tells me that there was no yelling or acting insane like Meltzer's report suggested. The fact that she got a prematch interview on the PPV, and winning a match on Raw for the first time in at least a month certainly suggests the altercation was not as serious as initially reported. 

As for what actually happened, we only really know that Beedle acted quite unprofessionally. Whether AJ's reaction was wrong or not all depends on the part of the report to what she did. Which was the conflicting parts in all of the reports. The adult thing for all of us to do would be to reserve actual judgement until we know the actual details of what happened. Considering all the over-the-top fanboys & haters AJ has, and that this is the internet. I'm not optimistic for the adult response to this.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Allowed to leave a PPV early for a wedding, both win at the PPV, both win at Raw, both featured heavily in the Christmas promotion, both getting on air promo time...

Yeah that's an amazing burial right there. The heat is so hot they're burning.

:ti

Fucking dirtsheets. Is big Dave alright? Is he going to come out with a new story tomorrow about a song making the rounds, to go with the cartoon, and the "significant punishment" they're both going to receive?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NVM.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Just because AJ won on RAW & TLC doesn't mean she's not gonna get something coming.

Not saying she's gonna get punished, but probably disciplined or lectured backstage.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Just because AJ won on RAW & TLC doesn't mean she's not gonna get something coming.
> 
> Not saying she's gonna get punished, but probably disciplined or lectured backstage.


That's only true under the assumption that what she actually did warrants punishment.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Randumo24 said:


> That's only true under the assumption that what she actually did warrants punishment.


I think the dirtsheets have totally overblown the entire situation. 

Even Michelle Beadle didn't act like it was that big of a deal when she Tweeted about it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> I think the dirtsheets have totally overblown the entire situation.
> 
> Even Michelle Beadle didn't act like it was that big of a deal when she Tweeted about it.


It wouldn't be the first, second, third, fourth, etc time a dirtsheet has overblown a situation.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

" The shit we care about Cena vs Orton " :lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> Quick question. IF this person went up to Mark Henry, and said "whats up ......" - would you take them aside privately. Or went up to Darren Young, and said "hello poofter". I would not, I would be public about it.


So we're now comparing f-face to actual slurs? Let's not forget that Punk's a grown ass man that is quite capable of taking care of himself but yes, AJ was totes in the right for making a big deal out of a situation that didn't even involve her.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> " The shit we care about Cena vs Orton " :lmao


How long can WWE really wait to acknowledge the fact that two of their most popular wrestlers are a couple?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> So we're now comparing f-face to actual slurs? Let's not forget that Punk's a grown ass man that is quite capable of taking care of himself but yes, AJ was totes in the right for making a big deal out of a situation that didn't even involve her.


It's her boyfriend I'd say it definitely involves her

Also you have to be a huge piece of garbage to think it's ok to refer to someone as "Fuckface" in a workplace environment.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

By the sounds of it Beadle is an idiot and AJ hitting her wouldve been appropriate action, so anything else is mellow


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...The-Adult-WWE-Cartoon-Being-Spread-Backstage/

Stay classy WWE personnel. Perhaps this is why Punk was annoyed by somebody's conduct?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...The-Adult-WWE-Cartoon-Being-Spread-Backstage/
> 
> Stay classy WWE personnel. Perhaps this is why Punk was annoyed by somebody's conduct?


It's more socially acceptable to mask your sexism in humor, which is the point of that picture. Sad but true. Send those wrestlers to some kind of training seminar.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> It's more socially acceptable to mask your sexism in humor, which is the point of that picture. Sad but true. Send those wrestlers to some kind of training seminar.


I have a feeling Hunter, Steph, Dunn and Vince are getting more of a kick out of it then the wrestlers are.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> How long can WWE really wait to acknowledge the fact that two of their most popular wrestlers are a couple?


There is no reason for them to acknowledge it. They are not a couple in kayfabe, nor are they a couple on their reality show. Naomi isn't with Jey Uso on WWE TV, even though she's with him in real life.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> I have a feeling Hunter, Steph, Dunn and Vince are getting more of a kick out of it then the wrestlers are.


I always thought the reason AJ Lee got her position in the divas division was because Steph backs her. Just a hunch. But yeah, the Vince is a bully meme certainly is true.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...The-Adult-WWE-Cartoon-Being-Spread-Backstage/
> 
> Stay classy WWE personnel. Perhaps this is why Punk was annoyed by somebody's conduct?


Yeah most likely, so disrespectful and childish especially when their suppost to be this pg family oriented company it's just hypocritical to present this image on television then behave this way backstage and to dimine one of your talents like that is crossing the line for me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I highly doubt a bunch of old man corporates are making fun of that picture. The picture is also not offensive or funny, and wwe didn't make it. Also Vince loves AJ which is why she was given her push, from what she said he was also fine with it when she said she didn't want to be on Total Divas and is the only woman on twitter he follows except his daughter. The story is bullshit just like AJ losing the title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

A$AP said:


>


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Where's the proof that this cartoon is 'doing the rounds' backstage at WWE? Sounds like total bullshit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

A$AP said:


>


God her double chin looked terrible in that segment. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Is this the one? :lmao


:lol


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

We all don't know what really happened and probably never will. Either way, Punk and Cena are always banging the top divas just like Rock and Stone Cold did in their hey day.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ Lee is the boss bitch of the WWE. She's untouchable! :santa:


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> AJ Lee is the boss bitch of the WWE. She's untouchable! :santa:


I'm beginning to think is the case to be honest. I thought for sure she'd lose the title at the PPV. And if she's being "punished" like Meltzer claimed...they sure have a funny way of showing it. Yeah maybe they yelled at her backstage, but so what? No one will know or care about that.

This chick is teflon. Ironic thing too, is sounds like she'd fit on Total Divas maybe better than some of the people on Total Divas, and they wouldn't even have to script her. She's naturally a nutjob.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course she's teflon. When you're the top star of your division you get special privileges. Ask Cena, or Orton. :AJ


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ithil said:


> There is no reason for them to acknowledge it. They are not a couple in kayfabe, nor are they a couple on their reality show. *Naomi isn't with Jey Uso on WWE TV*, even though she's with him in real life.


Are you really comparing Naomi & Jey Uso to AJ Lee & CM Punk? It can work out very well for the product to acknowledge it. I wouldn't be surprised if they wait to use it until they have AJ turn face. 

They used the same strategy to try & get Brie over as a face. The only difference would be that people actually like AJ. Even D-Bry wasn't able to get Brie over as a face. That says something for her absolute lack of likability.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They must have had angry make up sex after that.:side:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

jaymo123 said:


> We all don't know what really happened and probably never will. Either way, Punk and Cena are always banging the top divas just like Rock and Stone Cold did in their hey day.


Nikki and her oversized chin is a top Diva ? :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

europeanuppercut said:


> regardless of which story is true, assuming aj was viewed in the wrong by management, it's sad that a talent as passionate as she is is treated lower on the totem pole than almost anyone else. in what other business would someone who cares so much about their industry be treated so poorly?
> 
> and yes, you can argue that she's not being treated poorly with her push over the past year and her title reign, but! the constant digs at her tattoo, situations like this one involving beadle... doesn't feel right.


It's hard to really know what goes on backstage. Just because she gets heat over it from JBL & King, doesn't mean that's how everyone feels. Obviously Vince has done things to prove that he has faith in her.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> Nikki and her oversized chin is a top Diva ? :lol


Maybe Tamina was trying to help Nikki make her chin smaller last night l:lol:lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The report was put out by Meltzer so the odds would blow out on sportsbet for the Natalya winning. Meltz made a mint putting his money on AJ

:troll


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> AJ Lee is the *boss bitch of the WWE*. She's untouchable! :santa:


That title belongs to Trish Stratus. 

A _retired_ Trish has so much clout that simply talking negative about her, will get you fired or buriedhhh2). Don't believe me. Look at Melina and John Morrison.

Trish is still Vince's #1.:vince2


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

The mods should lock this thread already. There isn't. Anything else to this topic.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

AJ and Punk seem like the most loathsome couple.

Find someone your own age, Phil.


----------

